# '65 IMPALA'S



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll start it off..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

nice ride homie!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 21 2006, 02:15 AM~6609361
> *nice ride homie!
> 
> 
> ...


PRECIOUS.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

65's are not that popular.....


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice 65's. Well, mine is not as nice as yours, but I hope you like it. I still have a lot to do on the car.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

65's are bad azz fuc


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i love 65's. cant wait to get my hands on another one


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 21 2006, 12:44 PM~6611074
> *i love 65's. cant wait to get my hands on another one
> *


hell yeah homie i luv 65... tryin to get a vert for the spring :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

cant wait to start on the vert :0


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 21 2006, 01:08 PM~6611259
> *hell yeah homie  i luv 65... tryin to get a vert for the spring :biggrin:
> *


honestly ide rather have a HT 283 auto on the column. verts, when you have the top up just doesnt have much headroom


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 22 2006, 12:22 AM~6614874
> *honestly ide rather have a HT 283 auto on the column.  verts, when you have the top up just doesnt have much headroom
> *


lol. you have to be kidding me..
i need more head room then anyone else, and i'm always fine :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I LOVE '65s. SINCE I'M ALMOST DONE WITH MY HARD TOP, NEXT CAR WILL BE A SS CONVERTABLE. :biggrin: 

BUT THAT WILL BE LATER IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Man, all these '65s on this topic are SO SWEET! I miss mine!! Here she is before I sold her...never got to complete...


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

i like that flat black paint ..looks tight. 65s are real nice rides...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bricktop_@Nov 24 2006, 07:56 PM~6631533
> *i like that flat black paint ..looks tight. 65s are real nice rides...
> *


looks like primer


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 03:58 AM~6632911
> *Unity c.c. represented!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats one clean ass '65! :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 21 2006, 07:35 AM~6609785
> *65's are not that popular.....
> *


Thats a good thing, cause they are my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Pics of my club member Pablos 65


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Nov 27 2006, 11:44 PM~6649899
> *Pics of my club member Pablos 65
> 
> 
> ...



reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaal niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! :worship:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Sweet pics......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for my homies rollin '65s! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 2 2006, 01:58 AM~6678778
> *ttt for my homies rollin '65s! :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 03:58 AM~6632911
> *Unity c.c. represented!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Nov 21 2006, 09:58 AM~6610478
> *Nice 65's. Well, mine is not as nice as yours, but I hope you like it. I still have a lot to do on the car.
> 
> 
> ...


Same color as my old 66 
Same color as my old 66


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

My Homies 65


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 27 2006, 03:46 PM~6837878
> *
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres going to alot of new 65's next year.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

Can someone please post up pics of rearends reinforced on a 65..the only one i've ever seen was the 65 from LUX. Should i get a ford 9" or does the 65 rearends not have the same (walking out) problem was the 64/63?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 29 2006, 07:38 PM~6856584
> *Can someone please post up pics of rearends reinforced on a 65..the only one i've ever seen was the 65 from LUX. Should i get a ford 9" or does the 65 rearends not have the same (walking out) problem was the 64/63?
> *


 you dont have that problem with 65 rears this was the first year of the four link suspension if you have 14" strokes i would use an adjustable panhard bar!!!!!!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6837668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The cleanest 65 out there. :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3749/mg...egrobajamw1.jpg


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 27 2006, 04:46 PM~6837878
> *
> *


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 30 2006, 10:47 PM~6865575
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      you dont have that problem with 65 rears this was the first year of the four link suspension if you have 14" strokes i would use an adjustable panhard bar!!!!!!
> *



i think the biggest i can fit in the back are 10" cause i have a rag top and it might hit the roof when it's down (unless i have a big stack of coils which i'm not sure i want, because i want the car to sit pretty low in the back) 
>but regarding the 4-link. That is only the second time i've seen it on a 65 (the LUX car was the only other one and now yours) my rag top does have that, and either did my hard top SS parts car.

Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

i love 65 SS's........i sure wish they came with a square window like the 66 caprices tho....that would be the shit


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 30 2006, 07:49 PM~6865580
> *
> *


shizzzzzzzzzzzam


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 30 2006, 09:49 PM~6865580
> *
> *


hijole!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 31 2006, 04:27 AM~6868275
> *i think the biggest i can fit in the back are 10" cause i have a rag top and it might hit the roof when it's down (unless i have a big stack of coils which i'm not sure i want, because i want the car to sit pretty low in the back)
> >but regarding the 4-link. That is only the second time i've seen it on a 65 (the LUX car was the only other one and now yours) my rag top does have that, and either did my hard top SS parts car.
> 
> ...



anyone know?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 2 2007, 03:30 PM~6882785
> *anyone know?
> *


65 is the start of the four link !!!!!!!1 as far as rear strokes ron at blackmagic hydros sell side port strokes for rag top cars !!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

i dont know if anyone posted my dads 65 on here yet.. if so sorry...but here it is


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

my 65 impala its still not done i gotta do lil body work and paint and a lil interior work then it complete...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great 65 pics. Keep up posting :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

manuel's 65.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

lela's 65.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

heres mine :biggrin: i'm redoing it right now in a prowler orange metallic with HOK orange flake and some gold pinstriping with gold center spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2007, 03:21 AM~6924074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



by far my favorite lowrider, hands down


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

TTT FOR SOME BAD ASS 65'S


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 5 2007, 12:24 AM~6907990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats a baddass 65. much props to owner. In fact, they all look firme, keep on posting


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 2 2007, 09:35 AM~6881236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I built that :thumbsup: Its with Dukes Pasadena now


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 2 2007, 08:49 AM~6881094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint that black and that will be me one day


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Jan 7 2007, 12:54 AM~6923639
> *my 65 impala its still not done i gotta do lil body work and paint and a lil interior work then it complete...
> 
> 
> ...


for sale. yes? :biggrin:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 8 2007, 02:41 AM~6931229
> *for sale. yes? :biggrin:
> *


lol naw i aint salein it....


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

anymore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is my 65 SS...just picked up on Wednesday...Hopefully it will someday be as nice as the others posted in this thread  

Shitty Cell phone pic


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

oops


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 12 2007, 01:23 PM~6969746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way it looks on those stock hubs......really good look to me.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 12 2007, 11:54 PM~6976152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those pics twotonz.. specially the one where she lieing down in the back seat


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 12 2007, 11:57 PM~6976161
> *love those pics twotonz.. specially the one where she lieing down in the back seat
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

heres my homies 65' :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 13 2007, 12:01 AM~6976176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeahhh boy.. ur the man twotonz!! and ur photos are only getting better


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 13 2007, 12:10 AM~6976212
> *yeahhh boy.. ur the man twotonz!! and ur photos are only getting better
> *


thank you very much for your kind words and for your support homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Check this out! My 65 SS


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

Real nice. I love the 65. Its probally my favorite Impala. I just want a newer Impala because I think restoring a 65 would cost entirely too much money. More money than I can afford right now.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Heres my brother impala...

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1347030768


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 2 2007, 07:09 PM~6882157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn this impala looks so clean. that color looks great


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

My old daily........ Drove this thing all winter long in BC Canada!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7326318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cars amzing :0 ... love this pic, even set it as my background :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 22 2007, 11:40 AM~7326562
> *this cars amzing :0  ... love this pic, even set it as my background :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

My buddy's '65...


----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7326318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is off the hook i am diggin the color everything about the car looks top notch


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is mine...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

And this one is for sale...


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

heres mine..







:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 22 2007, 10:47 PM~7332480
> *heres mine..
> 
> 
> ...



Is this Mark from Sacramento?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7326318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE TRUNK DOES IT SAY "JUST BALLIN" WERE IS THIS CAR FROM? LOOKS LIKE OLD CAR FROM SAN JOSE (EAST SIDE RIDERS)


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Feb 22 2007, 10:53 PM~7332546
> *ON THE TRUNK DOES IT SAY "JUST BALLIN" WERE IS THIS CAR FROM? LOOKS LIKE  OLD CAR FROM SAN JOSE (EAST SIDE RIDERS)
> *



YUP!!! But i think it's an UCE car?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 22 2007, 10:55 PM~7332559
> *YUP!!! But i think it's an UCE car?
> *


SO THAT IS HOMIE FROM E.S.R. OLD CAR RIGHT


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7420431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 22 2007, 09:34 AM~7529144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride bro post more pic's of this car


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 27 2006, 05:46 PM~6837878
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

the only car i have ever regretted selling ttt for the 65s the lowrods are looking cool i think their bodys flow well with billits and a lowered stance :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

I LOVE THE 65s.... VERY NICE PICS!!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 25 2007, 10:00 PM~7550863
> *I LOVE THE 65s.... VERY NICE PICS!!!!
> *


x-10


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 22 2007, 11:34 AM~7529144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SOME CLEAN 65'S IN HERE!!


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Dec 30 2006, 09:19 PM~6866469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 29 2007, 11:30 AM~7576905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   
keep them coming


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 28 2007, 12:53 PM~7569546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this thing in portland, it is clean eneough to eat off of


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 28 2007, 11:53 AM~7569546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEST ONE BY FAR ..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 28 2007, 01:53 PM~7569546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i can't tell the interior color cuz my messed up screen :uh: 

is it the white/black interior or fawn??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

with a beautiful plaque!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 2 2007, 01:49 PM~7603279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio_@Feb 22 2007, 12:42 PM~7327178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

sweet 65's I like them :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

to the top


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 13 2007, 11:46 PM~7687549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 17 2007, 10:31 AM~7711491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone interested in a 65 double front bumper?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 17 2007, 10:31 AM~7711491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Mar 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7538225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is badass who ever owns this car did a great job need more pics of it


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

my 65


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 24 2007, 11:48 AM~7762790
> *my 65
> 
> 
> ...


clean car homie  one of my favs :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 25 2007, 02:46 AM~7765883
> *clean car homie   one of my favs :biggrin:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 24 2007, 12:48 PM~7762790
> *my 65
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride homie!


----------



## vert65 (Apr 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

CLEAN!!!!


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

HERES MINE JUST GOT IT YESTERDAY


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Apr 29 2007, 10:11 AM~7796391
> *HERES MINE JUST GOT IT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

heres mine........finally making it to my first car show in 4 yrs. :0


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 6 2007, 07:12 AM~7187709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 29 2007, 10:37 PM~7800150
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

JUST GOT MY SHIT PAINTED!!!!!!!


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7824096
> *JUST GOT MY SHIT PAINTED!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim w/ThaTiltedBrim_@Apr 30 2007, 06:52 PM~7806110
> *TTT for those smart enough to pack a fire extinguisher
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

THAT SUX WHAT HAPPEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7824096
> *JUST GOT MY SHIT PAINTED!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

TTT

Here's mine... I can't wait to build a big garage!


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics (Cream 5)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@May 15 2007, 08:51 AM~7907205
> *Majestics (Cream 5)
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE BAD ASS 65 HOMIE!
Anymore fliccs?? post up some of the guts if you can(interior)


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

JUST FINISHED SPRAYING MINE STILL WAITING FOR A COUPLE MORE EMBLEMS TO BE PUT ON.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

New to the Gangs to Grace Line up!!!

Eddie's 65 SS


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 15 2007, 11:15 PM~7913239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: someone steal this and pull that crap off


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 24 2007, 03:30 AM~7760720
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 15 2007, 11:32 PM~7913594
> *:uh:
> :uh:  someone steal this and pull that crap off
> *


X2


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*x3*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a question and advice I need from fellow 65 owners.

I notice some 65's have the chrome strip along the bottom of their 65(under the door,fender)and some dont and only have them on the bottom of the qtr pannles.
My question is do the look better with,or without them?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WITH










WITHOUT









I know the bottom one is a SS,not a coupe,but I have seen the Coupe's without them as well.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i like them with and without, mine just didn't have them on there so i just didn't add them


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 15 2007, 11:32 PM~7913594
> *:uh:
> :uh:  someone steal this and pull that crap off
> *


x-10000


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2007, 08:41 AM~7929948
> *WITH
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the top one from???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@May 15 2007, 07:51 AM~7907205
> *Majestics (Cream 5)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

My new project :uh: , gonna be needing some parts, so anyone have stuff for sale let me know


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2007, 11:46 PM~7953711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*HERE IS MINE............ NEEDS WORK BUT ALL THERE .........*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7952330
> *Here you go Eddy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7971724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE 65 RAG "TOTAL PACKAGE"


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

here one that i found 4 sale


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

X2



> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 21 2006, 02:15 AM~6609361
> *nice ride homie!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice pic! :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8035754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

```
[URL=http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/?action=view&current=Picture019.flv][IMG]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/th_Picture019.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

```
[url=http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/?action=view&current=Picture019.flv][img]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/th_Picture019.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 65 SS


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Jun 4 2007, 10:25 AM~8038533
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 21 2006, 06:35 AM~6609785
> *65's are not that popular.....
> *



GM IN 1965 SOLD THE MOST CARS EVER THAT YEAR. I LOVE THAT CAR!! NOT A 66 :barf: 

BUT ONLY ABOUT 2200 SS DROPS


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8068707
> *GM IN 1965 SOLD THE MOST CARS EVER THAT YEAR. I LOVE THAT CAR!! NOT A 66 :barf:
> 
> BUT ONLY ABOUT 2200 SS DROPS
> *



 Ive owned one or two!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

65 SS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 9 2007, 12:14 PM~8071684
> *65 SS
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Clean


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO NEXT??????


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 12 2007, 12:25 AM~8087412
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO NEXT??????
> 
> 
> ...


tell me what color it is then get some 13s and then juice it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

looks tight that way all og


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 11 2007, 09:25 PM~8087412
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO NEXT??????
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A PIECE OF ART!!!!! SWEET!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 27 2007, 03:33 PM~8188238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is my favorite 65!!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 27 2007, 02:33 PM~8188238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is That Able????


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Premier CC Los Angeles / California Clasicc*


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 04:07 PM~8196651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass ride bro post more pics of this car


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 04:05 PM~8196637
> *Is That Able????
> *


look a like......photo shop pic


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 07:07 PM~8196651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is bad ass!! :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 04:07 PM~8196651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride homie


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:07 AM~8196651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one of my favorite 65's uffin: :thumbsup: 

i made this pictures in Phoenix Arizona at the Lrm show


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

..Here's my project ...


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

INFAMOUS lompoc ca.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Here is My son Ricky And nephew Paul at San Berdoo*


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

WHAT RIMS SHOULD I PUT ON MY BABY!!!!!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

please post more pics of the orange 65 above that car is clean


----------



## The Transporter (Jul 12, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

what kind of trim was used along the bottom of the rockers? Because to the best of my knowledge 65 never came with any from the factory..


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 PM~8298836
> *what kind of trim was used along the bottom of the rockers? Because to the best of my knowledge 65 never came with any from the factory..
> *


It was the regular non-super sport impala trim buddy...........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 13 2007, 10:57 AM~8301228
> *It was the regular non-super sport impala trim buddy...........
> *


  
Yup,Look in any catalouge and you can see.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8294792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats glass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 12 2007, 09:07 AM~8291319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CALIFORNIA CLASICC* :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8310011
> *CALIFORNIA CLASICC :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

does anyone have pics of a silver 65


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

ANY ONE KNOW WHERE TO GET A 65 I AM IN AZ ,NOT ONE DONE UP ALREADY ,


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8294792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frestyle00_@Jul 22 2007, 01:18 PM~8364417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:53 PM~8384634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mural


----------



## vert65 (Apr 5, 2007)

all this 65 look good keep posting mine is soon to come :0


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 14 2007, 10:31 PM~8310628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 28 2007, 11:29 PM~8416564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

my current project


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERES MINE 3-WHEELIN ON BAGS!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 1 2007, 01:55 AM~8443837
> *HERES MINE 3-WHEELIN ON BAGS!
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

65 SS....ALL ORIGINAL......


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Aug 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8462107
> *65 SS....ALL ORIGINAL......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 13 2007, 08:47 AM~8541231
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



here's mine just finished it still need a few parts 2 complete


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

sweet rides


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

19 PAGES. and i didnt see a 4 door?  so sad  unless i skimmed trough it so fast


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:41 PM~8577953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have more pics of this 65? :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

More pics


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HERE IS A COUPLE PIC'S OF MINE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble+Aug 27 2007, 10:12 PM~8655583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 65 homie


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Aug 27 2007, 08:48 AM~8649580
> *Do you have more pics of this 65? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8655628
> *Nice 65 homie
> *


THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 27 2007, 08:37 PM~8655784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 27 2007, 08:37 PM~8655784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Looking real good this one


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT for the 65's  


I need a 65/66 passenger door glass (tinted) if anyone know something please lett me know


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 12 2007, 09:07 AM~8291319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 28 2007, 10:29 PM~8416564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that's cold.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for the 65's


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 5 2007, 01:46 AM~8718867
> *ttt for the 65's
> *


x2 johnnie x2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE RAG................. :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 10 2007, 02:38 AM~8755278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That green one is clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you say TUCKED


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 6 2006, 07:40 AM~6705519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS NICE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd like to see more of it.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Picture of interiors, engine bays, or trunks?


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

my six five under construction!


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

A few pix of my 65impala,,, (still in progress)


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8817270
> *A few pix of my 65impala,,, (still in progress)
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE TO SAY, THE *EVER* SEEN


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 18 2007, 11:24 AM~8817270
> *A few pix of my 65impala,,, (still in progress)
> 
> 
> ...


SICK CAR!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 18 2007, 09:54 PM~8821124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really like this one.......


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 19 2007, 07:39 AM~8823014
> *Wow, I really like this one.......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

so did you finally think about the type of blue you wanted. heres a pic of my homie roys 65' impala its cobalt blue(sorry about how crappy the pics are only had my camera phone). Sorry about whoring your thread





































the interior is black and with a custom made dash that the homie built himself




























and has a corvette engine in it


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8856153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 27 2007, 10:17 AM~8881042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride Eddie when are you going to flip this imp out. Please don't tell me you are going to leave it stock


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 28 2007, 08:21 AM~8888047
> *clean ride Eddie when are you going to flip this imp out. Please don't tell me you are going to leave it stock
> *


HOPEFULLY OVER THE WINTER TIME, SINCE IVE BEEN SET BACK WITH THE REGAL


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY HOMIES 65' INIVLIFE C.C.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2007, 08:17 PM~8895239
> *MY HOMIES 65' INIVLIFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful color :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8896565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


\



:cheesy:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 65 IMPALA SS.............


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

Here is mine. I am still working on it.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 30 2007, 01:17 AM~8896565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: clean 5!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 30 2007, 11:44 AM~8900410
> *:0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: clean 5!!
> *


true story...  :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8924979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 4 2007, 07:48 AM~8929984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKEE :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8896565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the cleanest 65 i've seen in awhile


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Clean 65 ragtop From the U.K ,, i believe it was build up in the USA...


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2007, 02:04 PM~8931012
> *Clean 65 ragtop From the U.K ,, i believe it was build up in the USA...
> 
> 
> ...


I love those ccolant hose, where can I get some like that?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

these hoses bin made of glass


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8931221
> *these hoses bin made of glass
> *



Are they one off or can you buy them somewhere?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Oct 4 2007, 08:40 PM~8931606
> *Are they one off or can you buy them somewhere?
> *



i think its custom made,,


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 29 2007, 12:29 AM~8416564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One of the baddest 65's I have seen, real OG. I love the skirts, not too many can rock the skirts and look that smooth. I wish muine was a drop top.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

damn...that black vert goes hard


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Oct 4 2007, 01:46 PM~8931658
> *One of the baddest 65's I have seen, real OG. I love the skirts, not too many can rock the skirts and look that smooth. I wish muine was a drop top.
> *


I don't know man, that car is hekka clean don't get me wrong, but I don't think skirts belong on the 65's...... :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

can some one give me a pic of a 65 hardtop from the back. but a straight pic, with no angle shot(from the top , from the bottom nor the sides) THX


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 09:57 AM~8937269
> *I don't know man, that car is hekka clean don't get me wrong, but I don't think skirts belong on the 65's...... :dunno:
> *


I don't really like them either but every once in awhile I come across a vert that looks tight with them. I wouldn't put them on my 65 because it is hardtop, but that one in the pic is clean.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 4 2007, 01:54 PM~8931721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's in the trunk and under the hood?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 5 2007, 05:34 PM~8939951
> *can some one give me a pic of a 65 hardtop from the back. but a straight pic, with no angle shot(from the top , from the bottom nor the sides) THX
> *


ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im looking for a pic like this one but a little lower where you can see the tires too


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I need to find out if 13x7's will tuck with skirts on too...... anybody?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

ANYONE WANTING TO SELL THEIR 65..
???
IM LOCATED IN EL PASOTEXAS
LET ME KNOW!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

El Paso Texas! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"LOADED WEAPON"























SILER BULLET
















SICK FLOW
















YOGI'S 65



















MODERN TIMES REPPIN TE 915


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

What bridge is that by, do ya'll still cruise Ascarate On Sundays. We use to cruise there like 13 years ago, damn I am getting old.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

no bro we cruise at some park.. but the name doesnt come in mind..


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Oct 8 2007, 06:29 PM~8954151
> *no bro we cruise at some park.. but the name doesnt come in mind..
> *


What side of town and on what days, I was just home and couldn't find anyplace were they use to cruise. They use to cruise El Paseo in Cruces but they don't do that anymore either. Hook me up with some info so next time I am home I can check it out.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

alright homie no problem yea, every sunday night around maybe o'clock evryone gets together and cruises at this park damnit wht the name?
shit.
ill let you know though. bro.........
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2007, 01:22 PM~8925058
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Looks clean, but I don't like the color. It's so white with just that pinstriping and the mural is also not my thing :uh: . A guy in Holland bought this car from the states. See if he get's it through the inspection with the hydraulics :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah, and i wonder if the frame is wrapped, bumper looks crooked...
oh btw,

Kees how are you, havent spoke to you in a while homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTFT :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 10 2007, 11:16 AM~8969044
> *yeah, and i wonder if the frame is wrapped, bumper looks crooked...
> oh btw,
> 
> ...


Everything is fine. Thanks for asking. As you might know by now I'm having some pc trouble and msn is not working anymore. :angry: Talk to you soon homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 07:47 AM~9029029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 07:05 AM~9037301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I need to replace the door hinge pins on my 65, any suggestions on the easiest way to do this?


----------



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice  





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9220058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo is LAAIIIIDDDD out.......dang


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

More '65s...I'm thinkin' about this car alot lately....  


Just saw a mint OG SS vert I fell in love with. And I mean MINT.


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 19 2007, 06:04 PM~8348965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow havent seen those, man do i miss my pops 65, i loved that care looking good in those 2 pics 2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero_@Nov 15 2007, 11:30 PM~9239185
> *More '65s...I'm thinkin' about this car alot lately....
> Just saw a mint OG SS vert I fell in love with. And I mean MINT.
> *


I used to be unsure about the lines of the 65 probably because the 64 lines are so straight. 

Now that I own one, I'm much, much, happier with the body style


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2007, 10:28 AM~9240564
> *I used to be unsure about the lines of the 65 probably because the 64 lines are so straight.
> 
> Now that I own one, I'm much, much, happier with the body style
> *



Ditto, but the classic three row lights always had me...then I saw this NOS , box-fresh SS vert beauty...so clean I wasn't even sure what it was at first. Walked around it, sat in it...*BOOM* I was transported back in time. The smell, the details...  

It's put up right now, I'm not saying where. Out of my range (this moment), but it is for sale, and I have my eye on it. It's one of the last unrestored, low mile cars in the world, so it costs a mint too!  


Just like a metalflake paint job with pinstripes, you can't appreciate some of these cars until you experience them in showroom condition from the driver's seat. Those beater's on the road are just not the same.


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

I will even go as far to say anything from 60-65 is an instant classic, and the line didn't find it's way again until 69-70, then it was a wrap for the instantly recognizable classic-styled Impalas.


Damn, I got Impala fever bad now. And I thought Cadillac fever was bad.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

NIGHT SHOT


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 09:18 AM~9246946
> *MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  very nice five


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Nov 17 2007, 02:13 AM~9247042
> *:0    very nice five
> *


thanks will be posting up new look in the next couple weeks when its done


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero+Nov 17 2007, 12:41 AM~9246542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo goes hard......you have a build topic on this?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 20 2007, 12:50 AM~9264616
> *thanks will be posting up new look in the next couple weeks when its done
> *


 :worship: :worship: 
keep us posted


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 02:18 AM~9246946
> *MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 beutiful 65 homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2007, 09:22 AM~9265823
> *
> That mofo goes hard......you have a build topic on this?
> *


nope i dont sorry but will be posting up new look soon new colors and hydros and a lil extra  thanks 4 the positive comment


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 20 2007, 12:31 PM~9267039
> *:worship:  :worship:
> keep us posted
> *


will do thanks 4 the positive feedback car was build in less then a months with the help of the ''KANDY SHOP'' here in the 818 valley car now in the hands of ''R-M CUSTOMS'' will be out with a new look for 2008


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 20 2007, 03:43 PM~9268140
> *:0  :0 beutiful 65 homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 03:18 AM~9246946
> *MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...



*Man NBT! The 65 going hard homie! I knew it'll do that though from the looks of them G- Bodys you've had.  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 21 2007, 03:54 AM~9272577
> *Man NBT!  The 65 going hard homie!  I knew it'll do that though from the looks of them G- Bodys you've had.
> *


THANKS AND IM GLAD YOU BROUGHT THAT UP :biggrin: IM STILL BUILDING ANOTHER G-BODY ITS BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW I WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS :0 AND MY 65 IS BACK IN THE SHOP I NOTICED I DID NOT GET MUCH ATTENTION OUT THERE SO I DECIDED 2 GO WILD ON PAINT AND FUCK IT ALSO DECIDED 2 GIVE IT SOME JUICE SO LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT FOR 2008  I BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A FEW YEARS NOW ITS A MUST A STEP UP A BIT STAY UP HOMMIE WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 21 2007, 06:08 AM~9272593
> *THANKS AND IM GLAD YOU BROUGHT THAT UP :biggrin: IM STILL BUILDING ANOTHER G-BODY ITS BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW I WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS  :0 AND MY 65 IS BACK IN THE SHOP I NOTICED I DID NOT GET MUCH ATTENTION OUT THERE SO I DECIDED 2 GO WILD ON PAINT AND FUCK IT ALSO DECIDED 2 GIVE IT SOME JUICE SO LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT FOR 2008   I BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A FEW YEARS NOW ITS A MUST A STEP UP A BIT STAY UP HOMMIE WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED....
> *


I remember when you staredt on it, it's been under the radars :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 21 2007, 05:31 AM~9272566
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice ass shot :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 21 2007, 06:08 AM~9272593
> *THANKS AND IM GLAD YOU BROUGHT THAT UP :biggrin: IM STILL BUILDING ANOTHER G-BODY ITS BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW I WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS  :0 AND MY 65 IS BACK IN THE SHOP I NOTICED I DID NOT GET MUCH ATTENTION OUT THERE SO I DECIDED 2 GO WILD ON PAINT AND FUCK IT ALSO DECIDED 2 GIVE IT SOME JUICE SO LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT FOR 2008   I BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A FEW YEARS NOW ITS A MUST A STEP UP A BIT STAY UP HOMMIE WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED....
> *



You can't miss with juice and paint on a clean IMP


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 21 2007, 12:32 PM~9272567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



        
I trully respect your work, dude ! You ride is very nice. Could u tell me the coulor 
of your car because I have the same one and I was looking for a great red color 
but don't worry, I am not gonna make a clone of your car!
....  


(soory for my little level in english)


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Nov 21 2007, 07:08 AM~9272733
> *
> I trully respect your work, dude ! You ride is very nice. Could u tell me the coulor
> of your car because I have the same one and I was looking for a great red color
> ...


BRANDYWINE OVER SILVER BASE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 02:19 AM~9246949
> *NIGHT SHOT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT!!!!!!!!!! GOOD SPOT TOO


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 21 2007, 02:31 AM~9272565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 5 THAT SHIT IS SICK AS HELL :thumbsup:


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 21 2007, 07:45 PM~9274061
> *BRANDYWINE OVER SILVER BASE
> *




thanks bro'!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Nov 21 2007, 08:16 PM~9277700
> *thanks bro'!
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 21 2007, 11:55 AM~9274589
> *BAD ASS 5 THAT SHIT IS SICK AS HELL :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 4 da prop's


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 21 2007, 10:46 AM~9274063
> *NICE SHOT!!!!!!!!!! GOOD SPOT TOO
> *


hahaha that was when i paid you a visit @ work


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN TROUBLE THAT 5 IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

That 65 rag is bad ass


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 22 2007, 03:29 AM~9280505
> *DAMN TROUBLE THAT 5 IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!
> *


THANKS NEW LOOK COMING SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Nov 22 2007, 10:08 AM~9281544
> *That 65 rag is bad ass
> *


THANKS


----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)

wat u guys think????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9285486
> *wat u guys think????
> *


looks good hommie


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 23 2007, 07:38 AM~9285483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



really nice bro'


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

badass


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP 4 THE 65 IMPALA'S


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my project-bought for 2,800 runs, a/c works. 3000 in new parts. lots of thousands to go


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 22 2007, 10:38 PM~9285483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. Clean 65 :biggrin:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Nov 23 2007, 04:24 PM~9288842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie...I'm feelin the white on white


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Nov 24 2007, 12:24 AM~9288842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TTT!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone got modlings for a 65 impala super sport??
im looking for the wheel moldings?? anyone got some? let me know. :biggrin: 
\NEED ALL 4


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

hey -super62-
is thatg like a cream kolor or is it just a basic white?
cause im about getting ready to paint my car bro.
and i really love the way that looks man!!
GOOD JOB!! BRO
LOVING THE WHITE ON WHITE Homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

INIVLIFE C.C. VENTURA COUNTY!!


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice, I love that silver color. I had thought about painting mine a silver but I decided to stick with the white.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres sum 65's for our car club reppin el paso! :biggrin: 
oh and a 66. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
im sure u'll like em all haha  
heres the 66









REST 65'S


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well, i peeped every page. good topic. they all look real nice. now i want one.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 03:13 AM~9305482
> *well, i peeped every page. good topic. they all look real nice. now i want one.
> *


There are a couple for sale on here. Do it up homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Nov 26 2007, 03:38 PM~9309637
> *There are a couple for sale on here. Do it up homie.
> *


got too many rides already. what id really like to get is a 59 el camino. or an old chevy bomb truck. SHIT!! or a 65 impala........? :uh:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 06:57 PM~9309832
> *got too many rides already. what id really like to get is a 59 el camino. or an old chevy bomb truck. SHIT!! or a 65 impala........? :uh:
> *



Sounds like me bro, way too many wants. I want 65 reg or my other passion a 50 merc lead sled rat rod.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

That's clean as hell, is that a critter in your avatar?


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

damn straight coolest little shits ever  I think this was the LRM givaway car from 99 or 2000 :dunno:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 26 2007, 11:17 PM~9312680
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember it. Critters rock, I'd fight one :biggrin: Who'd win a critter or a gremlin.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

a critter, no contest


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

clean ass 5 homie, OG style.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Nov 29 2007, 12:41 PM~9331172
> *clean ass 5 homie, OG style.
> *


i see you doin some homework :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 29 2007, 02:16 PM~9331482
> *i see you doin some homework :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know it bro, going to change a few things up. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 beautiful car bro.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i got the 3 piece trunk floor. if any body needs it pm me (its not the black one)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Dec 1 2007, 01:55 PM~9349352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 18 2007, 08:54 PM~8821124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's clean!!
Thats how 65's should look, its got the rocker moulding, quarterpanel moulding and the fenderwell mouldings. Looks so much cleaner with them on. Dont know why people take them off. Nice car.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

:0 :0 65 SUPERSPORTS ONLY COME WITH THE WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS!!!DO YOUR HOMEWORK GUY....LOL :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Dec 6 2007, 12:13 AM~9385482
> *:0  :0 65 SUPERSPORTS ONLY COME WITH THE WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS!!!DO YOUR HOMEWORK GUY....LOL :0
> *



yeah but it looks better with them


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Dec 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9385482
> *:0  :0 65 SUPERSPORTS ONLY COME WITH THE WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS!!!DO YOUR HOMEWORK GUY....LOL :0
> *



:uh: I never said all 65's came with them did I?? :0 But if you look at the super sports above, like the pictures you posted they took them off. :0 Sounds like you misunderstood what i was saying, LOL. They are very easy to put on if the car didnt come with them :0 . LOL Just my opinion


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:30 PM~9385608
> *yeah but  it looks better with them
> *



 It sure does. I just noticed his car didn't have the mouldings. I think he got offended by me saying what i said. The car still looks good, but i would prefer having the mouldings on.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 01:18 AM~9246946
> *MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 6 2007, 02:09 AM~9386784


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 17 2007, 01:18 AM~9246946
> *MY 65 RAG ''GOOD TIMES'' (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...



 Bad ass paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 6 2007, 03:00 AM~9386905
> *  Bad ass paint job :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WILL BE LOOKING HELLA DIFFERENT FOR THE NEW YEARS PICNIC


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 6 2007, 03:00 AM~9386603
> * It sure does. I just noticed his car didn't have the mouldings. I think he got offended by me saying what i said. The car still looks good, but i would prefer having the mouldings on.
> *



hell yeah, i love the moldings


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 6 2007, 05:24 PM~9391444
> *hell yeah, i love the moldings
> *


WUS SUP GOOD TIMER


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 6 2007, 07:25 PM~9391455
> *WUS SUP GOOD TIMER
> *



chillin homie, love the rag :biggrin: i'm workin on my hardtop SS now


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 6 2007, 05:30 PM~9391496
> *chillin homie, love the rag :biggrin:  i'm workin on my hardtop SS now
> *


SOUNDS GOOD POST UP PICS HOMMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 6 2007, 07:30 PM~9391500
> *SOUNDS GOOD POST UP PICS HOMMIE
> *



i posted it a long ways back,, its off the frame right now, check it out its in my signature  

i'll have more pix in a couple weeks


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone need a project 65 :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=370082&hl=


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 6 2007, 08:33 AM~9387889
> *THANKS WILL BE LOOKING HELLA DIFFERENT FOR THE NEW YEARS PICNIC
> *


look at that avatar


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 07:28 PM~9412768
> *look at that avatar
> *


HAHAHA ITS NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE FOR THE 1ST JUST FINISHED SPRAYING IT YESTERDAY LETTING IT SIT NEEDS MORE STRIPES AND MORE CLEAR AND THE BUFF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 07:28 PM~9412768
> *look at that avatar
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 6 2007, 06:08 PM~9391816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 08:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IT WAS JUST KANDY BRANDY WINE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 07:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!!!! Going to look killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Where's the final pics with candy on top :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 08:21 PM~9413240
> *Holy shit!!!!! Going to look killer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Where's the final pics with candy on top :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WILL POST UP PICS MID WEEK STILL DOING A FEW MORE THINGS 2 THE PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 07:24 PM~9413267
> *:biggrin: WILL POST UP PICS MID WEEK STILL DOING A FEW MORE THINGS 2 THE PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: who did the work????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 08:25 PM~9413282
> *:worship:  :worship:  who did the work????
> *


"'RICARDO'' FROM ''R-M CUSTOMS'' HERE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 07:28 PM~9413313
> *"'RICARDO'' FROM ''R-M CUSTOMS'' HERE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> *


    
Is there a link for his work??????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 08:32 PM~9413345
> *
> Is there a link for his work??????
> *


NOT YET HES ONE BAD ASS PAINTER MANY CARS OUT IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT HAVE BEEN PAINTED BY HIM MANY DONT GIVE THE RESPECT BUT HES SENDING OUT A LIL MESSAGE WITH A FEW CARS 2008 KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THE LOGO


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2007, 08:37 PM~9413382
> *
> *


WILL YOU BE AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 10:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Good Times doing it up :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 9 2007, 08:47 PM~9413510
> *:0  :0  :0  Good Times doing it up :biggrin:
> *


ITS THAT TIME HOMMIE GOOD TIMES HAS 2 STAND UP 2008 ITS TIME 2 PLAY


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 07:43 PM~9413448
> *WILL YOU BE AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC?
> *


Post up a flyer, maybe i could take a cruise


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Dec 9 2007, 09:49 PM~9414091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

That's going to be very nice Nothing But Trouble


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous!

Make sure you post some pics with the clear!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous!

Make sure you post some pics with the candy/clear!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 09:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right GOODTIMES right their


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 11:02 PM~9413645
> *ITS THAT  TIME HOMMIE GOOD TIMES HAS 2 STAND UP 2008 ITS TIME 2 PLAY
> *



yes siiiirrrr  

i'm going to freshen my drop up this winter  

cant wait to see the final result


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2007, 05:47 PM~9419586
> *thats right GOODTIMES right their
> *



:yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Dec 10 2007, 10:12 AM~9417286
> *That's going to be very nice Nothing But Trouble
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 10:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*OHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!! YOU WASN'T PLAYING WAS YOU? THAT SHIT IS TROUBLE FOR REAL HOMIE! DAMN! YOU SAID IT WAS GONNA GET NOTICED NEXT TIME AROUND  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Dec 13 2007, 02:52 AM~9442554
> *OHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!  YOU WASN'T PLAYING WAS YOU?  THAT SHIT IS TROUBLE FOR REAL HOMIE!  DAMN!  YOU SAID IT WAS GONNA GET NOTICED NEXT TIME AROUND
> *


1ST TIME AROUND WAS NO GOOD SECOND TIME AROUND IT WILL BE GOOD :biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOP THE HOMMIES AT ''R-M CUSTOMS'' DOING IT OVERTIME 2 MAKE IT 2 SUNDAYS PICNIC OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY WE COMING OUT HARD ITS TIME  THANKS 2 ALL FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NOTHING BUT TROUBLE*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Turned out really nice.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 17 2007, 11:13 AM~9469748
> *Turned out really nice.....
> *


thanks hommie we still working on it


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 :0 
NICE!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 10:02 AM~9469676
> *NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 10:02 AM~9469676
> *NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: 
Looking Bad Azz :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 17 2007, 06:22 PM~9472054
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Looking Bad Azz  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS STILL THINK IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 18 2007, 12:44 AM~9475072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


turned out nice, I like the colors too :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 11:02 AM~9469676
> *NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuken bad ass right there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 12:02 PM~9469676
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>ALL DAY*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 18 2007, 07:18 PM~9480047
> *ALL DAY
> *


SICK RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9478377
> *turned out nice, I like the colors too :biggrin:
> *


thanks the hommies @ R-M CUSTOMS made it happen in a couple weeks new years will have a lil more


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 18 2007, 07:01 PM~9479915
> *thats fuken bad ass right there :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 4 the props


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks 4 all the positive comments on my rag im still adding more 2 it thanks 2 all the good timers 4 there support


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks bad ass  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 18 2007, 12:59 AM~9474542
> *THANKS STILL THINK IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON
> *



*WOOOOWWWW! WOW!* THAT SHIT IS INSANE G! AND THE REGALS NEXT? BOY OH BOY!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Dec 18 2007, 10:58 PM~9481822
> *WOOOOWWWW!  WOW!  THAT SHIT IS INSANE G!  AND THE REGALS NEXT?  BOY OH BOY!
> *


THANKS PAINTER STILL WANNA DO A LIL MORE FOR NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC SO WILL BE GOING BACK WENDS NIGHT THE REGAL BUSTING OUT 2008 SUPER SHOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 18 2007, 12:44 AM~9475072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 19 2007, 12:59 AM~9481836
> *THANKS PAINTER STILL WANNA DO A LIL MORE FOR NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC SO WILL BE GOING BACK WENDS NIGHT THE REGAL BUSTING OUT 2008 SUPER SHOW
> *



I SEE YOU! THAT REGAL LOOKS GOOD FROM THE AVATAR PIC HOMIE. MADE PROPS ON THE PAINT. I HOPE I GET THAT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Dec 18 2007, 11:01 PM~9481853
> *I SEE YOU!  THAT REGAL LOOKS GOOD FROM THE AVATAR PIC HOMIE.  MADE PROPS ON THE PAINT.  I HOPE I GET THAT GOOD :biggrin:
> *


REGAL IS GETTING PAINTED BY THE SAME HOMMIE AT ''R-M CUSTOMS'' HE HAS BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR A WHILE NOW WENT WITH A DIFFIRENT STYLE WANNA STAND OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 01:02 PM~9469676
> *NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 18 2007, 11:24 PM~9482007
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WUS SUP G TIMER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The 65 drop looks completely different from the hardtop, it's crazy how much the profile changes.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 19 2007, 02:02 AM~9482213
> *WUS SUP G TIMER
> *



sup homie, that candy has alot of depth to it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 20 2007, 09:59 AM~9491371
> *The 65 drop looks completely different from the hardtop, it's crazy how much the profile changes.
> *


yeah they are, but i like both 

whats the progress on your 65 drop?


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

[/B]heres some 65's for ya.*
   



































222/ModernTimes_CC/untitled.png[/IMG]*


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

sorry about the other message.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR THE 65'S


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9510114
> *yeah they are, but i like  both
> 
> whats the progress on your 65 drop?
> *


I'll get some update pics soon....


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

>


[/quote]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what is the correct way to mount the front plate on a 65...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reason i ask, is on my homies 65, we just mounted the plate from the bottom 2 holes and it bends around the bumper!!! we want to mount it right but don't know if they originally came with a bracket or something to straighten it out...

here the best pic i have of the plate...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 02:53 PM~9535486
> *what is the correct way to mount the front plate on a 65...???
> *


HAHAHA I DID NOT WANT 2 ASK BUT IM IN THE SAME PAGE AS YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 26 2007, 05:42 PM~9535853
> *HAHAHA I DID NOT WANT 2 ASK BUT IM IN THE SAME PAGE AS YOU  :biggrin:
> *


    tarter sauce


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 02:58 PM~9535517
> *reason i ask, is on my homies 65, we just mounted the plate from the bottom 2 holes and it bends around the bumper!!!  we want to mount it right but don't know if they originally came with a bracket or something to straighten it out...
> 
> here the best pic i have of the plate...
> ...



You have to put a spacer between the long screws to keep it from bending. 

Mount the long screw like you would any license plate, just make a tube like washer to fill the gap and to keep it level. I know I am not explaining right, but you catch my drift?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:48 PM~9535940
> *You have to put  a spacer between the long screws to keep it from bending.
> 
> Mount the long screw like you would any license plate,  just make a tube like washer to fill the gap and to keep it level. I know I am not explaining right, but you catch my drift?
> *


i know exactly what you mean...thats sort of what i had in mind, but just wasn't sure if they actually had a bracket or not...thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 03:44 PM~9535901
> *     tarter sauce
> *


 :biggrin: its all good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9535940
> *You have to put  a spacer between the long screws to keep it from bending.
> 
> Mount the long screw like you would any license plate,  just make a tube like washer to fill the gap and to keep it level. I know I am not explaining right, but you catch my drift?
> *


thanks TOPFAN


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> i know exactly what you mean...thats sort of what i had in mind, but just wasn't sure if they actually had a bracket or not...thanks!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> no Problem....they originally came with plastic washers....they usually break....
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9536711
> *thanks TOPFAN
> *




:biggrin: 

nice rag by the way!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9536711
> *thanks TOPFAN
> *




:biggrin: 

nice rag by the way!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9537210
> *:biggrin:
> 
> nice rag by the way!
> *


THANKS STILL HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS 2 GO BUT IM GETTING THERE ONE DAY AT A TIME :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9535940
> *You have to put  a spacer between the long screws to keep it from bending.
> 
> Mount the long screw like you would any license plate,  just make a tube like washer to fill the gap and to keep it level. I know I am not explaining right, but you catch my drift?
> *


Thanks. I have the same problem with my front plate.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 11:02 AM~9469676
> *NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow I did not see the result of the new paint. Looks very,very nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

Rob's '65
San Anto
TEXAS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 27 2007, 09:18 AM~9540926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ride


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 28 2007, 04:36 AM~9546133
> *thats a clean ride
> *



x2


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 27 2007, 03:18 PM~9540926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do you have any more pics of this one? love the color! :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, TOPFAN


sup


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

passing by wus sup 2 all


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 28 2007, 07:07 AM~9549463
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, TOPFAN
> sup
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Found this pic in the random picture post :0 

 



> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 31 2007, 07:08 PM~9572890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 08:57 AM~9579522
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


mine


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice 5 homie


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 1 2008, 01:17 PM~9580683
> *Nice 5 homie
> *


thanx,i like yours better


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know if this one was a 65 or 66. I don't know how to tell em apart without seeing the taillights.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 1 2008, 11:01 PM~9583297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they both are 65's! :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

i'm looking for the hardware to mount the rear bumper guards on my 65. Do anyone have any forsale, or maybe a pic so that i can make my own...thanks in advance


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

4 sale $19,000 has power top widows brakes steering 2spd washers dual ashtrays and hubcaps


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice picture


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 2 2008, 03:05 PM~9588937
> *Nice picture
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING UP


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Jan 1 2008, 03:04 PM~9580616
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...



nice lock up


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Dizzamn, that's a SiCK 5 !!!



> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 21 2006, 11:19 AM~6610935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm feelin' this one, like the red walls..









[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rbl3 (Dec 10, 2007)

heres some pics of my impala..


----------



## rbl3 (Dec 10, 2007)

heres a poster i had made of my ride


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rbl3_@Jan 6 2008, 03:30 PM~9622172
> *heres a poster i had made of my ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rbl3_@Jan 6 2008, 05:30 PM~9622172
> *heres a poster i had made of my ride
> 
> 
> ...


this is my boy the one that i needed the info for the plate...glad to see he found his way to LIL...!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 08:02 PM~9413060
> *WHEN IT WAS JUST KANDY BRANDY WINE
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 6 2008, 09:31 PM~9625395
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks that was the old look


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 06:54 PM~9632584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbl3_@Jan 6 2008, 11:30 PM~9622172
> *heres a poster i had made of my ride
> 
> 
> ...




:0  cool


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

does anybody have a picture of a 65 on supremes? :dunno:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 11 2008, 09:17 PM~9672637
> *does anybody have a picture of a 65 on supremes? :dunno:
> *


I'm gonna roll supremes when my car is finished. Last summer I took a pic when I put one on just to see how it looks. Needs 5.20's still.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

And another 65 on supremes


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 12 2008, 05:40 AM~9674490
> *I'm gonna roll supremes when my car is finished. Last summer I took a pic when I put one on just to see how it looks. Needs 5.20's still.
> 
> 
> ...



i like it 


can you pm me some info on where to buy some?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 12 2008, 05:43 AM~9674495
> *And another 65 on supremes
> 
> 
> ...


  thats what i'm talking about


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 3 2008, 11:53 AM~9596532
> *nice lock up
> *


thanx homie


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 12 2008, 09:20 PM~9678817
> *i like it
> can you pm me some info on where to buy some?
> *


Pm send


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice 65 on Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1965-65-IMP...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 13 2008, 06:42 AM~9680860
> *Pm send
> *


 :cheesy: thanx homie


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 03:25 PM~9682575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motor  
wheels and suspension :buttkick:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY SON CHILLIN ON HIS 65 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 13 2008, 06:57 PM~9683756
> *MY SON CHILLIN ON HIS 65  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



  bringing up the little homies :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Dec 30 2006, 09:19 PM~6866469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i like that pic!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 15 2008, 08:23 PM~9705118
> *    bringing up the little homies :biggrin:
> *


you know he has 2 do it right


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 16 2008, 03:24 AM~9707659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

Any one know where I can buy the rear window molding's, I bought some from Sinclair's and the bi$hes didn't fit, i could only fit the 4 pcs. Also i ain't rolled my shit for over 10 years, do these have seat belts..... can't find info on this i think it had Lap belts in the front 3 of them, but the back didn't have any. not sure... any help will be appreciated, Gracias!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 04:54 PM~9632584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY NEED 2 HAVE THEIR ASS BEAT 4 FUCKN UP THIS RIDE :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 16 2008, 04:24 AM~9707659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take the girl, i already have a 65 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 16 2008, 05:30 PM~9712669
> *I'll take the girl, i already have a 65 :biggrin:
> *


take her da 65 brings more :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

dbl post


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

65 FOR SALE CHECK OUT MY FORUMS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 17 2008, 04:45 AM~9717080
> *take her da 65 brings more  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 13 2008, 04:57 PM~9683756
> *MY SON CHILLIN ON HIS 65  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ONE CLEAN ASS 65! LOOKS LIKE HE FELL ASLEEP CLEANING HIS CAR AND YOU JUST WOKE HIM UP! LOL!


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 01:25 PM~9682575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE SOMS BIG ASS FOURTEENS U RIDN ON HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jan 17 2008, 01:48 PM~9719414
> *THAT'S ONE CLEAN ASS 65!  LOOKS LIKE HE FELL ASLEEP CLEANING HIS CAR AND YOU JUST WOKE HIM UP! LOL!
> *


thanks for the props had 2 post the lil hommie up thats his and i just wanted 2 have memorys of both him and the car so he can see wutt daddy was working with


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Dec 27 2007, 07:40 AM~9540838
> *Somehow I did not see the result of the new paint. Looks very,very nice
> :thumbsup:
> *


who patterned the 65? looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

hey soldierboy ii ride fourteen all day.i like your comment though but im sorry to tell you that this 65 is my buddy car,he rides big shoes.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 18 2008, 06:26 AM~9723926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic anymore of them?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 18 2008, 12:26 AM~9723926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 maybe i'll change my mind on 65's three wheelin :biggrin: 

but not mine!!!!!!


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

My Mist Blue 65 Impala SS restored to original condition with original 327 engine , powerglide transmission, and original interior.


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is another one


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 17 2008, 10:26 PM~9723926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for the 65's! :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 22 2008, 02:34 AM~9749904
> *:0  :0  :0  maybe i'll change my mind on 65's three wheelin :biggrin:
> 
> but not mine!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

so any takers? :scrutinize:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:37 PM~9750468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New Friends!!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 22 2008, 04:09 PM~9756512
> *so any takers? :scrutinize:
> *


pm me some info, i'm addicted to 65's


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 17, 2008)

Chillen in sactown!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 23 2008, 01:52 PM~9764435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2008, 05:56 PM~9766485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 02:58 AM~6632911
> *Unity c.c. represented!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MINE!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks 4 posting up the pics


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 24 2008, 03:05 AM~9770183
> *thanks 4 posting up the pics
> *


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 24 2008, 05:00 AM~9768070
> *nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

ANY ONE LOOKING TO BUY A 65 IMPALA WAGON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 24 2008, 12:35 PM~9772941
> *ANY ONE LOOKING TO BUY A 65 IMPALA WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


how much that would be nice for my pop's


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 24 2008, 04:18 PM~9775110
> *how much that would be nice for my pop's
> *


I'M ASKING $6500 O.B.O :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 24 2008, 09:39 PM~9777861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 11:54 PM~9778041
> *
> *


its ok, they make every panel i need to save it  

look for the build starting in 09 after i finish my hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 24 2008, 08:15 PM~9776882
> *I'M ASKING $6500 O.B.O :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not bad will see wutt i can do


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 24 2008, 09:50 PM~9778666
> *not bad will see wutt i can do
> *


COOL JUST PM ME IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

65 impalas are in my top 2 for lowriders


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Jan 25 2008, 07:19 PM~9784131
> *65 impalas are in my top 2 for lowriders
> *


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

:worship: 5'S ARE FAVORITE


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

:worship: 5'S ARE FAVORITE


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 30 2008, 11:05 AM~9821841
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what color choice do yall think i should paint my 65? or what are color choices never seen on a 65?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 30 2008, 06:24 PM~9825566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

NE1 ever though of doin a 65 impala Version of the SANTANA 64 impala


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 AM~9853195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 da top


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 AM~9853195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 3 2008, 01:44 AM~9853195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you rollin? When's this hit the air?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 2 2008, 11:44 PM~9853195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


re-doing the interior?????????????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 3 2008, 02:05 PM~9855802
> *nice pic!
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2008, 02:29 PM~9855964
> *Is that you rollin? When's this hit the air?
> *


NOPE THEY GOT AN ACTOR :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 3 2008, 09:47 PM~9858634
> *re-doing the interior?????????????
> *


THEY ADDED SEAT COVERS FOR THE COMMERCIAL SO IT COULD STAND OUT MORE IM CHANGING IT SOON VERY SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2008, 02:29 PM~9855964
> *Is that you rollin? When's this hit the air?
> *


SHOULD BE OUT SOON ITS BEEN A COUPLE WEEKS ALREADY


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Damn NBT!! Makin big moves homie! Whats next, the big screen :0 :biggrin: Congratz G!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 4 2008, 01:02 AM~9859825
> *Damn NBT!!  Makin big moves homie!  Whats next, the big screen :0  :biggrin: Congratz G!
> *


IM TRYING I WORK FOR THE MOVIE INDUSTRY SO HOPEFULLY THAT WOULD BE NICE


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top we go


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 3 2008, 02:44 AM~9853195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 badda bap bap bahhhh i'm lovin it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 5 2008, 05:53 PM~9872065
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  badda bap bap bahhhh i'm lovin it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

My brothers 65...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 9 2008, 12:27 AM~9900067
> *My brothers 65...
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are some pics of mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9905831
> *65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are  some pics of mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!! Reminds me of my 66'. TTT!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 10 2008, 06:06 AM~9905831
> *65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are  some pics of mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 5


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 10 2008, 12:06 AM~9905831
> *65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are  some pics of mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HELLA NICE 65 MAN


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

did the big block 65's use the same radiator support/spacer as the small blocks? i need to know so i dont chrome it for nothing :uh:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9905831
> *65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are  some pics of mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 65 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: good topic lots of nice 65s


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

"SICK 5"


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

"SICK 5"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

My new 65 :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

same day I got it had to put the 13's on, next move, juice and Ive already started


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 15 2008, 12:16 PM~9949184
> *same day I got it had to put the 13's on, next move, juice and Ive already started
> 
> 
> ...



looks great  



what happened to the other 65  didn't have the drive to finish it :dunno:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice 65 homie.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 15 2008, 08:38 PM~9953736
> *looks great
> what happened to the other 65   didn't have the drive to finish it :dunno:
> *


Thanks, yeah I lost motivation pretty quick, Im lazy, so took out a line of credit on my house to buy this one :biggrin: Ive been puttin in a lil work on it, I still need to sell the project one, anyone lookin????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 04:06 PM~9964102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 16 2008, 05:45 AM~9956317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man you car shines so much you see everything else but the paint!!!!!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

does anyone have pics of wraped frames for 65? either HT or Vert..


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 17 2008, 06:54 PM~9964611
> *does anyone have pics of wraped frames for 65? either HT or Vert..
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 17 2008, 03:46 PM~9964585
> *man you car shines so much you see everything else but the paint!!!!!
> *


ahahahahha and the paint job is fully patterned out :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2008, 05:21 PM~9965114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

for the hard tops,
Whats the biggest size moon roof I can put it,and do is there one in specific I need to look for?(outta what car)


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 20 2008, 04:00 PM~9988605
> *for the hard tops,
> Whats the biggest size moon roof I can put it,and do is there one in specific I need to look for?(outta what car)
> *


IF IM CORRECT 44''


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

in the works


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 04:03 PM~9988639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD KEEP US POSTED :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 06:03 PM~9988639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 17 2008, 08:20 PM~9965100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..i have a question about the bodymount hole (second from the rear) you can see it in the pic but only on the right side...I was wondering how you'll get the body mount inside, b/c that hole seems to small..is there another opening from the side? 
anymore pics would really help me..thanks..


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 21 2008, 12:03 AM~9988639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

TTT for the 65s


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

heres my 65 impala ss


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 20 2008, 11:34 PM~9991242
> *thanks..i have a question about the bodymount hole (second from the rear) you can see it in the pic but only on the right side...I was wondering how you'll get the body mount inside, b/c that hole seems to small..is there another opening from the side?
> anymore pics would really help me..thanks..
> *


the rubber mount that goes inside there is small!that mount is used for verts and wagons only!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 10 2008, 11:44 PM~9912033
> *did the big block 65's use the same radiator support/spacer as the small blocks?  i need to know so i dont chrome it for nothing :uh:
> *


it would be smaller for big blocks.the engine is bigger so it puts the fan closer to the radiator !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 2 2008, 03:56 PM~10070882
> *it would be smaller for big blocks.the engine is bigger so it puts the fan closer to the radiator !
> *



 now i have to find a big block radiator support/spacer


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10071007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Mine's getting closer to being pic worthy again :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2008, 02:50 PM~10077576
> *Mine's getting closer to being pic worthy again :biggrin:
> *



any 65, especially a vert, is always pic worthy :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ARIZONA LOW RIDER SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 4 2008, 02:49 AM~10083511
> *ARIZONA LOW RIDER SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 4 2008, 08:37 AM~10084611
> *:tongue:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

just picked one up, pics coming soon!!!!......by the way all very nice rides!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 5 2008, 02:32 AM~10092314
> *just picked one up, pics coming soon!!!!......by the way all very nice rides!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is that it in your avatar???????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 6 2008, 02:08 AM~10101795
> *ttt
> *



i saw ur car on livin the low life


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS+Jan 21 2008, 06:37 PM~9750468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump for a New Friends Car Club 65!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 6 2008, 01:52 PM~10105680
> *i saw ur car on livin the low life
> *


ITS COMING OUT IN MORE T.V. ACTION SOON THAT CAR WAS BLESSED :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9905831
> *65's are the shit!!!!!!! here are  some pics of mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Forgot to mention that this 65 is for sale or trade


----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)

This is my impala. Im the second owner it has 126k original miles with power windows.C:\C:\Users\Darlene\Pictures\2008-01-06 imp\pro 1.jpgUsers\Darlene\Pictures\2008-01-06 imp\pro 2.jpg


----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

THAT'S ONE BAD MUTHA!!!!!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frestyle00+Jul 22 2007, 02:18 PM~8364417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FRONT BUMPER'S?? IS ONE FOR SS AND NON SS??*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:28 AM~10307057
> *FRONT BUMPER'S?? IS ONE FOR SS AND NON SS??
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 2 2008, 04:53 PM~10319742
> *  :dunno:
> *



its for both, was a dealer option that was installed on all models and is in the accessories brochure. was mainly for states that have snow, kept snow from packing up on side blinkers and headlights as you drove on road, also known as bumperettes, bumper RAILS and east coast bumper.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

HERES MINE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks clean


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10321807
> *its for both, was a dealer option that was installed on all models and is in the accessories brochure. was mainly for states that have snow, kept snow from packing up on side blinkers and headlights as you drove on road, also known as bumperettes, bumper RAILS and east coast bumper.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE.


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 22 2008, 02:31 AM~10227574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Sumday I'll get me a '65


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

me 2


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

have one for sale anyone intrested?
1965 impala.
lifted very nice show/street car!!
LOTS OF CHROME
he wanst 14 k for it 
14,000 TAKES HER
located in el paso texas!

spent over 16K!!good deal


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

have one for sale anyone intrested?
1965 impala.
lifted very nice show/street car!!
LOTS OF CHROME
he wanst 14 k for it 
14,000 TAKES HER
located in el paso texas!

spent over 16K!!good deal


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

have one for sale anyone intrested?
1965 impala.
lifted very nice show/street car!!
LOTS OF CHROME
he wanst 14 k for it 
14,000 TAKES HER
located in el paso texas!

spent over 16K!!good deal


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Apr 11 2008, 09:39 PM~10395901
> *have one for sale anyone intrested?
> 1965 impala.
> lifted very nice show/street car!!
> ...



heres some pictures so let me know if any of you are intrested  
thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LIFE in SAN DIEGO car club, 65's


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10227574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 15 2008, 03:33 AM~10419429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this car :tongue:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 15 2008, 09:43 AM~10420926
> *man i love this car :tongue:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

has anybody posted this 65?










ALL 65 LOVERS, PLEASE GO TO MY 65 BUILD UP AND HELP ME TO DECIDE WHICH COLOR TO PAINT IT I CANT MAKE UP MY MIND. I HAVE TWO EXAMPLES TO CHOOSE FROM, PLEASE!!!!!!!!! I'M GOING CRAZY!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BLVD KINGS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 02:20 AM~10473035
> *BLVD KINGS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 12 2008, 03:36 AM~10396987
> *LIFE in SAN DIEGO car club, 65's
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice color combination, and clean too :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 12 2008, 11:02 PM~10401647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 17 2008, 01:55 AM~10436186
> *thanks brotha
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 01:25 AM~10472740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bump TTT!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 05:54 PM~10478306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 shyt!!!!

thats some hard pics right there. you should pose that last one the best LIL pictures topic


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

DAMN!I'm speechless!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone have a parts car that is willing to cut up pieces and sell to me. if so llok at my pics and see if you can get these pieces.just click on my link


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 06:59 PM~10496708
> *anyone have a parts car that is willing to cut up pieces and sell to me. if so llok at my pics and see if you can get these pieces.just click on my link
> *


stupid u have a parts car....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10496941
> *stupid u have a parts car....
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 24 2008, 07:27 PM~10496941
> *stupid u have a parts car....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC *


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Amigos East L.A.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 26 2008, 12:08 AM~10506901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 22 2008, 02:54 PM~10478306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's mural is tight of cesar!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 28 2008, 07:07 PM~10525109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 28 2008, 07:07 PM~10525109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is a nice pic


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10506901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!seeing these makes me want to get up off my lazy ass and finish mine!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 28 2008, 08:02 PM~10525601
> *WOW!!!!!seeing these makes me want to get up off my lazy ass and finish mine!
> *



what are you waiting for :buttkick:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

FUCK IT! It isn't done but here it is!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 28 2008, 09:48 PM~10526851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic, your car, adn her colors really blend nicely


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 28 2008, 08:32 PM~10525912
> *FUCK IT! It isn't done but here it is!
> 
> 
> ...


   if you want to sell it let me know :biggrin: 

so you dont feel bad heres mine currently, had to set it back on the frame temporarily I just moved to MD and i'm taking it with me :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 28 2008, 07:02 PM~10525601
> *WOW!!!!!seeing these makes me want to get up off my lazy ass and finish mine!
> *


thanks for the compliment :biggrin: there are a lot of people that motivate me in order to create California Clasicc and El Amo. :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 28 2008, 08:48 PM~10526851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Mines!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

nice bro 5.20s looking good on the 5 :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks. There are lot' of people that like 65's !


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Apr 29 2008, 12:42 AM~10528790
> *Thanks. There are lot' of people that like 65's !
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah, my first car was a 65 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10527468
> *nice pic, your car, adn her colors really blend nicely
> *


  thanks toro takes good pics


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10528498
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

dont know if this one's already posted


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

MINE AIN'T DONE EITHER BUT I WILL POST A COUPLE OF SNEAK PICS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10530112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man everybody's building 65's now :biggrin: 

especially rags, cant wait to start on my 65 rag :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10530112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the preveiw,I think I'm gonna go fuck with mine now!!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Lifted the body off 2 weeks ago. :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10530112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Apr 29 2008, 06:48 PM~10530882
> *Lifted the body off 2 weeks ago.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Puttin' in some work Kees, NICE!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Apr 29 2008, 07:44 AM~10530127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Apr 29 2008, 11:48 AM~10530882
> *Lifted the body off 2 weeks ago.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 29 2008, 10:20 AM~10530334
> *Thanks for the preveiw,I think I'm gonna go fuck with mine now!!!!
> *



nooooooo :0 sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 29 2008, 07:44 AM~10530127
> *man everybody's building 65's now :biggrin:
> 
> especially rags, cant wait to start on my 65 rag :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT IM GLAD I GOT MINES GOING


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10534712
> *THATS RIGHT IM GLAD I GOT MINES GOING
> *



me too :biggrin: keeps me motivated to finish it now :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 29 2008, 06:49 PM~10535279
> *me too :biggrin: keeps me motivated to finish it now :biggrin:
> *


keep us posted and good luck


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a buddy that needs a wiring diagram for the 65 tail-light section. Can anybody provide me or hook me up with the full diagram?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

new at this posting of pix,,,hopefully it works...here is mine


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks clean as hell,whats in the trunk?


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

COLD BEER HOMIE............


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 20 2008, 11:48 PM~10464750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BABY IS SWEEET!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 04:28 PM~10478583
> *:0  :0 shyt!!!!
> 
> thats some hard pics right there.  you should pose that last one the best LIL pictures topic
> *


*THANK YOU HOMIE !!!*


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 1 2008, 06:29 AM~10549809
> *I have a buddy that needs a wiring diagram for the 65 tail-light section. Can anybody provide me or hook me up with the full diagram?
> *


A while ago I was also looking for a diagram and found this one using google. It's from front to rear. Just select 1965 biscayne, bel air ,impala I hope it's helpfull??  http://images.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http...l%3Dnl%26sa%3DG


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*65 RAG 4 SALE*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*NEED IT SOLD BY NEXT WEEK!! MAKE ME A OFFER!!*


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' @ IT AGAIN  













































































































IM NOT SO GOOD WITH PICS BUT WILL POST UP THE ONES FROM THE SHOOT WHEN I GET THE DISK FROM THE HOMIE AND THIS WAS NOT FOR ''LOWRIDER OR IMPALAS MAGAZINE''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 1 2008, 11:06 PM~10557667
> *THIS BABY IS SWEEET!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 4 2008, 11:27 PM~10576729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD PERRITO *:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL IMAGE 1965_@May 6 2008, 02:01 AM~10582487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 6 2008, 12:11 AM~10586024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what motivates me to finish mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

IMG]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 6 2008, 11:27 PM~10596174
> *this is what motivates me to finish mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  keep us posted homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE 65 TOPIC


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 08:40 AM~10530112
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ITS A BAD ASS CAR BRO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 17 2008, 07:28 PM~10678108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :tongue:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 17 2008, 04:28 PM~10678108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalatpi66 (May 16, 2007)

MORE PICS!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

MINES :biggrin: NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT DONE YOU NEED ANY PARTS GET AT ME


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey OC, can you get me a GOOD set of the SS aluminum dash moulding (without the wood insert) that's not dented or beat to hell? PM me if you can or if anybody in here has a set.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 09:14 PM~10640778
> *ITS A BAD ASS CAR BBROTHA! :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 22 2008, 12:18 AM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...




oooooooo :0 looks like the color i had in mind for my 65 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> MINES :biggrin: NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> :0 :biggrin:
> Keep us posted


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 22 2008, 06:18 AM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 11:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

THANKS GUYS. I CANT WAIT TILL SHES COMPLETE. IM SO EXCITED :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 11:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice five :biggrin: I just finished a 65 for my little girl its called California Clasicc . Good luck


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 22 2008, 05:03 PM~10714645
> *Nice five :biggrin: I just finished a 65 for my little girl its called California Clasicc . Good luck
> *


WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

anybody know where i can get the clips for the rear corner mouldings?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=01VMwwQCl9c&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ORLi4Z6d9TU&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JnDF3-Forms&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0X5m4emm0OM


----------



## impalatpi66 (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10725552
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=01VMwwQCl9c&feature=related
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ORLi4Z6d9TU&feature=related
> ...




WOW!!!!!!!


Thanks for the clips, have any of 1966 impala clips?


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGIRL_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10709919
> *MINES :biggrin:  NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SCHOOL.....I LIKE IT!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 24 2008, 09:16 AM~10726972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Abel I love that 65 whats it called? When is it coming ou?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 17 2008, 06:28 PM~10678108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a pic. Of Calicornia Clasicc / Owner Juliana Barba age 8


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalatpi66_@May 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10725824
> *WOW!!!!!!!
> Thanks for the clips, have any of 1966 impala clips?
> *


pretty cool huh :biggrin:

ill try to look for some, check back on monday to see if i found any


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 22 2008, 08:55 PM~10716972
> *anybody know where i can get the clips for the rear corner mouldings?
> *


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

hers is mine its for sale $14000


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 22 2008, 08:55 PM~10716972
> *anybody know where i can get the clips for the rear corner mouldings?
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:dunno: *anybody know where i can get the clips for the rear corner mouldings?* :dunno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 27 2008, 09:53 AM~10744767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 65, and drop :cheesy: looks like my line up when i'm finished my 65 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 22 2008, 06:03 PM~10714645
> *Nice five :biggrin: I just finished a 65 for my little girl its called California Clasicc . Good luck
> *


hardtop or vert hno: hno:


----------



## BammlilBamm (May 25, 2008)

65 is the only way to roll.........


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

yup 65s are gorgeous :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

ModernTimes Car Club..
EL Paso TX


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nothing special..just gonna lay it out and ride


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10748456
> *hardtop or vert hno:  hno:
> *


its on the prev. page. its the orange rag/ CALIFORNIA CLASICC


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10815552
> *its on the prev. page. its the orange rag/ CALIFORNIA CLASICC
> *



o my bad, i didn't know the name of it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BammlilBamm_@May 27 2008, 11:58 PM~10750337
> *65 is the only way to roll.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Before

















During









































Paint and Body done by R&A Bodyshop in Montclair..

After


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10832312
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


clean my brotha


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10833956
> *clean my brotha
> *


Thanks Bro... That car belongs to the founder of Gangs To Grace Ministry, witch the car club is part of ...


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

12,000 obo...
wll lt it go for 8,000 STOCK



































PM me for more information or look in the vhicles frum, under "need a buyer"
loc. in el paso tx


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

One we painted here at the shop


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: *TTT* for all the clean 65's


----------



## EASY64SS (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2008, 08:21 PM~10866975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i bought some dual antennas for my 65 and to take one off how do i do it? without scratching the paint? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i have one in the front and want it off!!
so i can put the real ones on  
help


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2008, 09:21 PM~10866975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jun 15 2008, 11:38 AM~10874054
> *i bought some dual antennas for my 65 and to take one off how do i do it? without scratching the paint?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i have one in the front and want it off!!
> so i can put the real ones on
> ...


you screw the top part of the base off, while holding the bottom half with your hand. if they were tightened really hard before, you might need a crescent wrench to loosen it up. it SHOULD have a gasket thing on the bottom to keep the paint from scratching. youre going to have to patch up the hole where the front antenna was, and on the back make the holes for the dual rear antennas. make sure you get them both EXACTLY in the same location opposite eachother. ill try to make a template out of the ones on my 65, and PLEASE use a hole saw


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jun 22 2008, 10:25 PM~10929797
> *you screw the top part of the base off, while holding the bottom half with your hand. if they were tightened really hard before, you might need a crescent wrench to loosen it up. it SHOULD have a gasket thing on the bottom to keep the paint from scratching. youre going to have to patch up the hole where the front antenna was, and on the back make the holes for the dual rear antennas. make sure you get them both EXACTLY in the same location opposite eachother. ill try to make a template out of the ones on my 65, and PLEASE use a hole saw
> 
> 
> ...


I have ths same problem with my car I picked up about 3 months ago, I am working on it. Still needs a little more work before I post it on here :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i decided not to put the antennas on so instead im going to get the mirrors for mine cause i still dont have those yet


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

My homies 65


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 22 2008, 10:53 PM~10929951
> *I have ths same problem with my car I picked up about 3 months ago,  I am working on it.  Still needs a little more work before I post it on here  :thumbsup:
> *


what else do you need on it? i know these cars bumper to bumper, can help you with some things and save you some money, especially with the interior


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jun 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10933161
> *i decided not to put the antennas on so instead im going to get the mirrors for mine cause i still dont have those yet
> *


get them from truckandcarshop.com theyre the best prices and quality


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jun 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10963819
> *get them from truckandcarshop.com theyre the best prices and quality
> *


well over where i live in el paso theres this antique shop their both for 40.00 ea. re-chromed brand new mirrors
so 80.00 a pair think its a good price? :biggrin: or can i find something better?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jun 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10963815
> *what else do you need on it? i know these cars bumper to bumper, can help you with some things and save you some money, especially with the interior
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jun 27 2008, 11:47 AM~10964625
> *well over where i live in el paso theres this antique shop their both for 40.00 ea. re-chromed brand new mirrors
> so 80.00 a pair think its a good price?  :biggrin:  or can i find something better?
> *


Are you talking about antennas or mirrors???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 24 2008, 07:16 PM~10943712
> *FOR SALE CHEVROLET IMPALA 1965.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0  Project


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10986074
> *Are you talking about antennas or mirrors???
> *


mirrors


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 1 2008, 05:14 AM~10987557
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jun 22 2008, 11:25 PM~10929797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 2 2008, 05:16 PM~11000528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This baby looks just like mine without the rims, I have the hubcaps. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

My 65 ragtop frame and engine


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jul 6 2008, 11:21 AM~11021946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

do the 4 doors have the same doors as the 2 doors? 

and yes im talking about the front door of the 4 door


what about hoods?


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

My Homie Yensid's '65


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 9 2008, 07:14 PM~10832312
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...



looks fukn straight as hell!!!!!!!!!!!

the deck lid did you buy that or is it in black sealer???? i'm in bad need of one thats y i asked


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 7 2008, 03:34 PM~11030957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 7 2008, 08:27 PM~11033370
> *NICE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 10 2008, 04:23 AM~11053327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jul 6 2008, 12:21 PM~11021946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean 65, reminds me of this :biggrin:


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

my 65 under construction...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Jul 20 2008, 12:31 PM~11131083
> *my 65 under construction...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro,
lookin good so far - is the body is already done?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Jul 20 2008, 12:31 PM~11131083
> *my 65 under construction...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie any more pix?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

if somebody can help me, i need this item for my 65, for my powerglide!! thanks 

one more for mark! :










i waiting to take my other pieces at the paint shop.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Jul 20 2008, 04:31 AM~11131083
> *my 65 under construction...
> 
> 
> ...


That color looks a little like the color of another 65 here in europe :biggrin: What are your plans with the chassis? Reinforce it and powdercoat it, paint it or whatever?


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

for the moment, the frame is stock i'll just paint it in black. it's realy, the color of my 65 look like the mark's 65, but on the mine, it's not a beautifull candy, just a cheap dark red. lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

IMG]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2008, 08:48 AM~11203650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Jul 23 2008, 06:29 AM~11156599
> *for the moment, the frame is stock i'll just paint it in black. it's realy, the color of my 65 look like the mark's 65, but on the mine, it's not a beautifull candy, just a cheap dark red. lol
> *


that color still looks really nice... not every car needs to be candy painted IMO :thumbsup: anyone got pics of am all black '5 hardtop - black paint, spokes, interior?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jul 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11199223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw helll! thats Abel with his old school pimp look!!! but that car Summer Madness was off the hook!!


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah the 65 is almost done !!!! selma cali


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NOW YOU KNOW
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

....


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Working on my 5


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 6 2008, 02:28 AM~11271866
> *NOW YOU KNOW
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks like good progress!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

here is my, still working on it, but will keep updates!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

here is my, still working on it, but will keep updates!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 PM~11298967
> *here is my, still working on it, but will keep updates!!!
> 
> 
> *


Sorry, I hit the wrong key. :roflmao:


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

65 LOCK UP FUCKEN BAD. KEEP UP THE GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gato 65_@Aug 8 2008, 10:48 PM~11299255
> *65 LOCK UP FUCKEN BAD. KEEP UP THE GOOD HOMIE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

65 IMPALA IS MY FAVORITE CAR, AND WAS MY FIRST CAR BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL. I THINK THEY'RE BAD ASS N U CAN DO ALOT WITH THEM. EVEN THOUGH MINES AINT A LOWRIDER HERES SUM PICS. N PROPS 2 EVERY 1 WHO POSTED THEIRS.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11458094
> *65 IMPALA  IS MY FAVORITE CAR, AND WAS MY FIRST CAR BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL. I THINK THEY'RE BAD ASS N U CAN DO ALOT WITH THEM. EVEN THOUGH MINES AINT A LOWRIDER HERES SUM PICS. N PROPS 2 EVERY 1 WHO POSTED THEIRS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

My bad , Just wanted to say that 5 is bad :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 7 2008, 05:09 PM~11286577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any better pictures of it??????!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 10 2008, 07:00 PM~11309122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gato 65_@Aug 27 2008, 11:50 PM~11457937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Just passing this on, I don't know anything about this ride it's my first time hearing about it. I know Ronnie but not the seller, the ride is in McKinney,Texas. If your interested contact the email below:


Sup just was visiting your website and saw your e-mail address and wanted to see if you might be intrested or know of anyone who might like to buy the car that I have for sale, actually its my good friends who was shipped of to Iraq last month and wants to sale the car. Its a 1965 Chevy Impala, 2 door hard top. The car is in great shape the body was recently painted so there are no dents. It has a rebuilt 327, and the interior seats are farily new. The car needs is to be completely re-wired, a front grill, door panels, inside lining (roof), and some chrome pieces. This would be a great project car. He's asking $4500 for the car. I've attached some pics of the car. Let me know. Thanks for your time, hope to hear from you soon. 

Thanks again,

Ronnie T.
[email protected]


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

The price need to come down a lot for the condition and work that still needs to be done .............


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 19 2008, 06:30 AM~11379965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for a clean ass 65


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> bad ass 65 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

heres one my next project!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does a ford 9 rear end fit on the 65? 
what kind of car can i get my disk brakes from to put in the front?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gato 65_@Aug 28 2008, 01:50 AM~11457937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

what size supremes, are they 13's or 14's????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

13S HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone has 65 parts


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Still looking for a tinted 65/66 passenger door glass :happysad:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT ^^


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gato 65_@Sep 11 2008, 11:29 PM~11581698
> *13S HOMIE
> *



thats phat, i was planning on getting a set of 14's for mine, but i like how the 13's look, SICK!!!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11608330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sLaPpInHoEsSiLly (Apr 3, 2008)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m37/b1gboy24s/ll-1.jpg





More of this 1 !!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LIFE in San Diego 65's


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BammlilBamm (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!

bad ass 65 i saw on ebay


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

^ Damn, I saw that and was going to post it too.
That is a Badass 5.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11690364
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bad ass 65 i saw on ebay
> ...


:0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 24 2008, 06:25 PM~11690364
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bad ass 65 i saw on ebay
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah all these black on black 65's are makingme jealous :biggrin:


----------



## campos65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by campos65_@Sep 25 2008, 05:29 PM~11700557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11690364
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bad ass 65 i saw on ebay
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!


PAGE 65 FOR THE 65'S


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 26 2008, 04:53 PM~11710170
> *TTT!!!!!!!!
> PAGE 65 FOR THE 65'S
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

this should be the 1st 65 on page 65.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

and this should be the 2nd,

















































same guy, different car, built 24 years apart, Mr. 65.


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

in progress


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 27 2008, 12:19 AM~11712503
> *and this should be the 2nd,
> 
> 
> ...


love the hair :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhh my favorite 65!!


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 26 2008, 11:19 PM~11712503
> *and this should be the 2nd,
> 
> 
> ...


BADDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

does anyone have a good clean conv. body for sale?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn the lines of the 65 are just sexy as fuck. Not too drastic, no too suttle, jusssst right


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

FUCK THAT 65 RAG IS BAD BRO.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gato 65_@Oct 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11779966
> *FUCK THAT 65 RAG IS BAD BRO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT FOR 65'S!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the shoot i did today with Johnny's 65 from Blvd Kings


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Jojo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 4 2008, 09:04 PM~11779852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*STRANGE DAZE "65"*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 6 2008, 11:44 AM~11791713
> *STRANGE DAZE "65"
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm shooting for right there. Any more pics?


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 4 2008, 09:27 AM~11776661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This paintjob is VERY nice. I love the details  
:thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 26 2008, 11:19 PM~11712503
> *and this should be the 2nd,
> 
> 
> ...


Both are one of my favorites too


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11780370
> *from the shoot i did today with Johnny's 65 from Blvd Kings
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 4 2008, 08:01 PM~11779832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE GOOD JOB


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here's One that is Still in the Works...*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 9 2008, 02:45 AM~11819415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo :0 


TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Oct 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11776661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fkn clean


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11826271
> *ahhhhhhhh :cheesy:
> oo :0
> TTT!!!!!!
> *


*Check Out some of the B-4 Pics... * 
This is the Condition it was in, I guess the previous Bodyman?? Thought he done good..lmao....









































This is what we found,








































Some Fuckers have the Nerve to call themselves Bodymen...

This is after our Bodywork was done and over with...


































This Baby has come a LONG Way...










































And Still has a way to go...LMAO>>> :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11777032
> *does anyone have a good clean conv. body for sale?
> *


????


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11819415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 4 2008, 08:04 PM~11779852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice two bad rides in one garage :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 9 2008, 12:30 AM~11819587
> *Here's One that is Still in the Works...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how do you take the chrome off thats is on the doors?


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 10 2008, 11:49 AM~11831992
> *Check Out some of the B-4 Pics...
> This is the Condition it was in, I guess the previous Bodyman?? Thought he done good..lmao....
> 
> ...



Thats one clean 65 I cant wait to see it when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2008, 08:09 AM~11856495
> *how do you take the chrome off thats is on the doors?
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BgLoCoTe_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11865840
> *Thats one clean 65 I cant wait to see it when its done.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, closely with the owner, It should be done B 4 the end of the year, Homeboy is gonna yank out engine, and re-do all the upholstery... Trust, I'll post the end result....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 06:20 AM~11867972
> *
> *


Have you tried removing the door panels to see if it is screwed from the inside???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:34 AM~11868590
> *Have you tried removing the door panels to see if it is screwed from the inside???
> *


the car dont have interior i dont see screws. :cheesy: if i would of seen them then they would of been off with the trim.

so how do you take it off


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im talking about this


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im talking about this


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 11 2008, 11:53 PM~11582009
> *anyone has 65 parts
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433868


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

who sells a mandrual bent dual exhaust system for 65 impala?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im talking about this


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 12:35 PM~11870353
> *im talking about this
> 
> 
> ...


Loosen it with a screw driver, it pops out, after that you just work it out... It's easy if you know what you're doing, but since you don't, be careful.. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

*Gotta Love Them 65's....Some Call Them "Bastard Of The Impalas" Due To The Lights. Gotta Love It Cause Its A Big Body....[

Thx For The Pics....I Need Acouple Ideas.*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11913350
> *Gotta Love Them 65's....Some Call Them "Bastard Of The Impalas" Due To The Lights. Gotta Love It Cause Its A Big Body....[
> 
> Thx For The Pics....I Need Acouple Ideas.
> *


the back lights or the front lights? i dont get it?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 19 2008, 11:18 PM~11913350
> *Gotta Love Them 65's....Some Call Them "Bastard Of The Impalas" Due To The Lights. Gotta Love It Cause Its A Big Body....[
> 
> Thx For The Pics....I Need Acouple Ideas.
> *


i'm confused


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 25 2008, 09:16 PM~11973231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiice. looking good :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

does my 1965 impala rag top count?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Oct 25 2008, 11:58 PM~11973831
> *does my 1965 impala rag top count?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: does it. tell us to what number


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:03 PM~11973869
> *:cheesy:  does it. tell us to what number
> *


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

back yard built


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

what up Top Fan ? Is thi good enough for South Side Premier or lifestyle?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

im looking for the door sill trim!can someone post up some close up shots of theres ?and if anybody has any forsale post that to!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

My homeboy's 65 SS


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 4 2008, 08:04 PM~11779852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same owner?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8_@Oct 29 2008, 04:35 PM~12008252
> *same owner?
> *


theyre both weekend car rentals from avis :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Oct 25 2008, 09:08 PM~11973905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Oct 29 2008, 11:00 PM~12010691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Oct 26 2008, 01:07 AM~11973893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:45 PM~11819415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can i save this to my cell phone?


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 29 2008, 02:09 PM~12008005
> *My homeboy's 65 SS
> 
> 
> ...


The 5 has that OG look, looks nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12009267
> *theyre both  weekend car rentals from avis  :biggrin:
> *



CAN I HAVE THE NUMBER TO THIS AVIS RENTAL PLEASE..... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11973231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR LATINO CLASSICS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

They also drive their cars every year to the show :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for the black emblem insert for the hood and trunk mouldings. Anybody have any?

Also, where do you get your parts from?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 29 2008, 02:09 PM~12008005
> *My homeboy's 65 SS
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS PIC!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:54 AM~11514434
> *
> 
> 
> ...




was thiz 65 impala n that sprung of thug music video????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Nov 13 2008, 12:42 AM~12143002
> *was thiz 65 impala n that sprung of thug music video????
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Nov 13 2008, 12:42 AM~12143002
> *was thiz 65 impala n that sprung of thug music video????
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:31 AM~12143320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BADEST PICS EVER TAKIN OF MY RIDE I NEED THIS ONE IN POSTER ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Overnight Celb~ Looking like it just got hosed down, suckers wet! Love the colors.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

john from the kandy shop in san antonio is painting this right now. his screen name is SA ROLLERZ
























ready for some kolor :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this is what im working on today :0 ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO CAR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Nov 13 2008, 08:33 PM~12151046
> *Overnight Celb~ Looking like it just got hosed down, suckers wet! Love the colors.
> *


THANKS HOMIE  MANY COATS OF PAINT AND CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 12 2008, 09:59 PM~12140775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:

more~~


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...z/65tops001.jpg[/img]
























ready for flake :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 06:06 PM~12194860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Sisco's 65 Estilo Car CLub


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:31 AM~12143320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET COLORS HOMIE!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 23 2008, 12:47 AM~12234041
> *SWEET COLORS HOMIE!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE WAS A GOOD CHOICE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 09:06 PM~12194860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone has 65 impala parts for sale?

post them here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry12259551


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## avondale majestics (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

..These are from 1983...

*-REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB- *

-SAN FERNANDO VALLEY-


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

Q-VO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 27 2008, 04:21 PM~12276703
> *..These are from 1983...
> 
> -REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB-
> ...


Bad ass......


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2008, 04:20 AM~12150907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 03:58 AM~6632911
> *Unity c.c. represented!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 2 2007, 08:40 AM~6881256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

took 1st. place at the harvest fest in greenfield,ca.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

its gotta be more fives around!


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Dec 6 2008, 09:31 AM~12352580
> *took 1st. place at the harvest fest in greenfield,ca.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 8 2008, 07:43 PM~12372325
> *its gotta be more fives around!
> *


Mine's under the knife


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12372630
> *Nice ride!
> *


thx bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

nice!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 12 2008, 08:15 PM~12416063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:40 PM~12249099
> *THANKS HOMIE WAS A GOOD CHOICE
> 
> 
> ...


Ay, how come you dont post any pix of your engine or trunk homeboy? Da rides tight, but wheres da Heart and Azz? LoL :dunno:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@Dec 12 2008, 10:11 PM~12416888
> *Ay, how come you dont post any pix of your engine or trunk homeboy?  Da rides tight, but wheres da Heart and Azz? LoL :dunno:
> *


YOUL BE SURPRISED,,,,HES ON THE RIGHT TRACK THATS A BEUTIFRLL CAR...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 6 2008, 01:09 AM~12347663
> *:thumbsup: Nice!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

impala pics 1 002 
















coming soon.


----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:31 AM~12419440
> *YOUL BE SURPRISED,,,,HES ON THE RIGHT TRACK THATS A BEUTIFRLL CAR...
> *


Show dat shit then!!! dont just keep us in suspense homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@Dec 14 2008, 12:40 AM~12424920
> *Show dat shit then!!! dont just keep us in suspense homeboy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

here is some more


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 12 2008, 04:34 AM~12409445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 12 2008, 09:59 PM~12140775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 REAL NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2008, 09:20 PM~12150907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put these on this weekend. full pics on the way


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@Dec 12 2008, 09:11 PM~12416888
> *Ay, how come you dont post any pix of your engine or trunk homeboy?  Da rides tight, but wheres da Heart and Azz? LoL :dunno:
> *


 :0 JUST SEEN THIS A LIL LATE BUT HERE IS ONE OF THE TRUNK AND MY ENGINE IM TAKING THE TIME 2 BUILD ONE THAT MAKES JUSTICE 2 MY RIDE SO ITS GONNA BE A MINUTE OR TWO I BUILD THIS CAR IN 6 MONTHS FOR MY CLUB WAS NOT ABLE 2 FINISH CAR HOW I WANTED WE NEEDED THIS FUKER OUT 2 REPP FOR MY CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:31 AM~12419440
> *YOUL BE SURPRISED,,,,HES ON THE RIGHT TRACK THATS A BEUTIFRLL CAR...
> *


THANKS BROTHA  ONE DAY @ A TIME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12440460
> *:0 JUST SEEN THIS A LIL LATE BUT HERE IS ONE OF THE TRUNK AND MY ENGINE IM TAKING THE TIME 2 BUILD ONE THAT MAKES JUSTICE 2 MY RIDE SO ITS GONNA BE A MINUTE OR TWO I BUILD THIS CAR IN 6 MONTHS FOR MY CLUB WAS NOT ABLE 2 FINISH CAR HOW I WANTED WE NEEDED THIS FUKER OUT 2 REPP FOR MY CHAPTER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Dec 15 2008, 09:22 PM~12440670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T-TOPS :0 ME LIKE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 09:09 PM~12440491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one sweet ride you got there homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## marcusjro9 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Nov 19 2006, 12:01 PM~6598779
> *I'll start it off..
> 
> 
> ...


fuck this car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Dec 16 2008, 11:07 AM~12445211
> *one sweet ride you got there homeboy :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2008, 03:20 AM~12432385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmm looks similar to my plan for my 65 :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 08:24 PM~12438416
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 19 2008, 08:08 AM~12474373
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Dec 15 2008, 09:22 PM~12440670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was the frame reinforced on this- cause that fROnt clip looks like it is a little fucced up from the fenders foward. 

I love them T-TOPS though


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by meangreen55_@Dec 20 2008, 10:40 AM~12482898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RAG HOMIE


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen55_@Dec 20 2008, 01:40 PM~12482898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FIRM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen55_@Dec 20 2008, 11:40 AM~12482898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean. Any pics of the trunk conversion?


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 11:23 PM~12432397
> *here is some more
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

I will take pics of the trunk conversion and post later! Thanks for the comments.




> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 06:57 AM~12496764
> *Nice and clean. Any pics of the trunk conversion?
> *


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 24 2008, 12:01 PM~12516000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice five you got there!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12416888
> *Ay, how come you dont post any pix of your engine or trunk homeboy?  Da rides tight, but wheres da Heart and Azz? LoL :dunno:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Dec 24 2008, 02:54 AM~12514490
> *What color is that? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


It is galaxy grey base and house of kolor kandy cobalt blue. :0


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

painted by Watson,


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

dig the tailight lenses,


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

Choosey Beggar?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'M BUSTIN OUT A RAG 65 THIS COMING SUMMER. WATCH FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

old custom recently found in Ca.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 30 2008, 01:34 PM~12561327
> *I'M BUSTIN OUT A RAG 65 THIS COMING SUMMER. WATCH FOR IT.  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THIS ONE?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN. this shit look crazy.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 30 2008, 01:37 PM~12561350
> *LIKE THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 30 2008, 01:38 PM~12561354
> *DAMN. this shit look crazy.
> *


THANKS,

ITS A 65 RAG TOP ALSO COMING OUT THIS SUMMER


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jan 5 2009, 03:10 AM~12608655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 4 2009, 12:10 AM~12598359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More of this one?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is my car trying to finish it for the denver show.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT FOR THE 65S


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS  *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 5 2009, 10:41 AM~12611023
> *Some more.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 12:51 PM~12622932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 01:52 PM~12622941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



loking good


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 01:51 PM~12622932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 01:52 PM~12622941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEST ONE OUT THERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2009, 02:53 AM~12660576
> *BEST ONE OUT THERE RIGHT NOW
> *


thanks HOMIEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 01:52 PM~12622941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love those 65 rags


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 10 2009, 07:38 AM~12661103
> *thanks HOMIEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


  your welcome homeboy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 10 2009, 02:53 AM~12660576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see more of it......


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see it on supremes :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 5 2009, 11:41 AM~12611023
> *Some more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jan 10 2009, 11:55 AM~12661736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Take those rims off please!!! :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:51 AM~12720716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 16 2009, 01:51 AM~12720716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have somebody with P-shop touch that up and make it a poster.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:51 AM~12720716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:51 AM~12720716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RAG


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:51 PM~12720716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://i40.tinypic.com/2cdboy8.jpg :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WILL BE LOOKING AT A 65 IMPALA ON SUNDAY CAN'T WAIT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 24 2008, 08:52 PM~12249321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOING BIG THANGS WITH THIS RAG LOCO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 16 2009, 06:54 AM~12721397
> *Have somebody with P-shop touch that up and make it a poster.....
> *


  GOOD IDEA


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 01:11 AM~12730678
> *DOING BIG THANGS WITH THIS RAG LOCO
> *


ITS BEEN A BLESSING HOMIE THANK GOD FOR THE HARD WORK THAT MANY PUT INTO MY RAG FROM ''RM CUSTOMS'' 2 MY MEMBERS 6 MONTH PROJECT FROM START 2 FINISH WITH 3 PAINT JOBS 2 INTERIORS AND MANY CHANGES EACH SHOW MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED I RUSHED THE CAR CAUSE WE NEEDED IT OUT THERE REPN FOR OUR CLUB AND MY CHAPTER WE DOING UPGRADES MONTHLY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WONDER WHO TOOK THOSE PICS :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Aug 27 2007, 07:12 PM~8655583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 01:26 AM~12730742
> *WONDER WHO TOOK THOSE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS WHEN I STARTED THAT WAS THE 1ST SUMMER LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:26 AM~12730741
> *ITS BEEN A BLESSING HOMIE THANK GOD FOR THE HARD WORK THAT MANY PUT INTO MY RAG FROM ''RM CUSTOMS'' 2 MY MEMBERS 6 MONTH PROJECT FROM START 2 FINISH WITH 3 PAINT JOBS 2 INTERIORS AND MANY CHANGES EACH SHOW MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED I RUSHED THE CAR CAUSE WE NEEDED IT OUT THERE REPN FOR OUR CLUB AND MY CHAPTER WE DOING UPGRADES MONTHLY
> *



I FEEL YAH BRO....UNFINISHED OR NOT...THAT RIDE IS BAD ASS!!

YOU KNOW THE FAMILY HAS LOVE AND RESPECT FOR GT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CATCH YOU IN A BIT JESSE  PINCHE JALE KEEPS ME BUSY LOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS IS MY PAINTER RICARDO AND HIS FAMILY PHOTO SHOOT FOR 65 IT WAS ONLY RIGHT I LET HIM GET THE SPOT LIGHT HE BUILD HE PUT ME IN THE GAME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 01:27 AM~12730744
> *I FEEL YAH BRO....UNFINISHED OR NOT...THAT RIDE IS BAD ASS!!
> 
> YOU KNOW THE FAMILY HAS LOVE AND RESPECT FOR GT
> *


GRACIAS MUCH RESPECT 2 THE FAMILY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:37 AM~12730776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EY LOCO IS THAT A O.G. PLAQUE??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:32 AM~12730757
> *GRACIAS MUCH RESPECT 2 THE FAMILY
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 02:35 AM~12730932
> *EY LOCO IS THAT A O.G. PLAQUE??
> *


THATS THE O.G. ONE DOGGY ITS OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY THIS YEAR IM BRINGING THAT PLAQUE OUT IN RESPECT 2 THE CLUB'S 2OTH YEAR OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:45 AM~12730960
> *THATS THE O.G. ONE DOGGY ITS OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY THIS YEAR IM BRINGING THAT PLAQUE OUT IN RESPECT 2 THE CLUB'S 2OTH YEAR OUT
> *


uffin: CRAZY 20'S...TIME FLIES QUE NO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 02:47 AM~12730965
> *uffin: CRAZY 20'S...TIME FLIES QUE NO
> *


WE FEEL IT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 17 2009, 02:35 AM~12730932
> *EY LOCO IS THAT A O.G. PLAQUE??
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wow: THAT SONG BY JOHNNY CHINGAS COMES TO MIND :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

NICE RIDES CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO BE ROLLIN AGAIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAN65TER SS_@Jan 17 2009, 03:45 PM~12734337
> *NICE RIDES CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO BE ROLLIN AGAIN
> *


KEEP US POSTED BROTHA


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:23 AM~12730729
> * GOOD IDEA
> *


_Very good _idea


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:38 PM~12734624
> *Very good idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 16 2009, 11:45 PM~12730569
> *I WILL BE LOOKING AT A 65 IMPALA ON SUNDAY CAN'T WAIT
> *



NEVERMIND LOL I'M KEEPING MY G-HOUSE...WIFEY DIDN'T LET HIM EVEN THINK ABOUT A TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:46 AM~12730962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hard mang.......


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:42 PM~12734649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 19 2009, 07:20 AM~12747336
> *Looks hard mang.......
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12753542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 PM~12766601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RAG HOMIE :yes:


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 20 2009, 09:48 PM~12766795
> *VERY NICE RAG HOMIE :yes:
> *


GRACIAS WESTSIDE  IT WAS A QUICK BUILD HOMIE THE 1ST IMPALA I GET MY HANDS ON 6 MONTHS LATER ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' WAS BORN :biggrin: THANKS 2 ALL THAT KEEP IT POSITIVE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2009, 12:26 AM~12768673
> *GRACIAS WESTSIDE   IT WAS A QUICK BUILD HOMIE THE 1ST IMPALA I GET MY HANDS ON 6 MONTHS LATER ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' WAS BORN :biggrin: THANKS 2 ALL THAT KEEP IT POSITIVE
> *


GOOD JOB


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 21 2009, 12:17 PM~12771501
> *GOOD JOB
> *


THANK U VERY MUCH


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 6 2009, 02:37 PM~12622830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 21 2009, 09:58 PM~12778120
> *
> *



Post pics more of this ride, please.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Leonelmtz2003_@Jan 21 2009, 10:27 PM~12779140
> *Post pics more of this ride, please.
> *


i will soon as i load them up.!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

antbody kno were i can find some 65 ss fenders?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 27 2009, 10:43 AM~12828114
> *antbody kno were i can find some 65 ss fenders?
> *


E-bay


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 28 2009, 09:33 AM~12834842
> *E-bay
> *


im on there everyday and still cant find them! :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 AM~12835845
> *im on there everyday and still cant find them! :angry:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-CHEVY-IM...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

has any one put the billet grille on the 65 or seen one with it? i seen drawings of how it supposed to look and it looks good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 AM~12836270
> *has any one put the billet grille on the 65 or seen one with it? i seen drawings of how it supposed to look and it looks good
> *


Post a link of one........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 28 2009, 11:25 AM~12836367
> *Post a link of one........
> *


click on the pic

http://airbagit.com/product_info.php?cPath...roducts_id=5492


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 31 2009, 07:57 PM~12870107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 2 2009, 11:02 PM~12888006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. MORE PICS.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM~12870107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO SEE MORE THAN JUST THE FENDER AND RIM. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 2 2009, 10:02 PM~12888006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trunk/Engine bay pics?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Found it on ebay  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 3 2009, 03:04 PM~12894566
> *Found it on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


DAmmnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 PM~12766601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this shit is *KLEEN*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 5 2009, 07:50 PM~12920393
> *SOON ENOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


.
Nice, who did the line work????


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BammlilBamm (May 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 AM~12932754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 28 2009, 11:38 AM~12836513
> *click on the pic
> 
> http://airbagit.com/product_info.php?cPath...roducts_id=5492
> *


anyone have pics of one?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 7 2009, 03:49 AM~12932754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 7 2009, 02:49 AM~12932754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 AM~12932754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-+Feb 7 2009, 10:04 AM~12933029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top for a good topic


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

why is it I noticed on most cars that there is only a driver side mirror not a passenger? did it come that way?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12985245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Feb 12 2009, 11:16 PM~12990100
> *why is it I noticed on most cars that there is only a driver side mirror not a passenger? did it come that way?
> *


IT CAME THAT WAY MANY HAVE ADDED THE 2ND ONE


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2009, 11:22 PM~12990635
> *IT CAME THAT WAY MANY HAVE ADDED THE 2ND ONE
> *



:thumbsup: maybe i'll keep mine that way with just one. keep it O.G. i'm pickin it up this weekend!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Feb 12 2009, 11:16 PM~12990100
> *why is it I noticed on most cars that there is only a driver side mirror not a passenger? did it come that way?
> *



Passenger mirror was an option....


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12985245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 clean car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 16 2009, 07:56 PM~13017236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 13 2009, 08:44 PM~12998666
> *Passenger mirror was an option....
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

does anyone know if parts off a 65 rag are interchangeable with a 65 rag pontiac catalina?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13101944
> *does anyone know if parts off a 65 rag are interchangeable with a 65 rag pontiac catalina?
> *


What parts?
:dunno: 

some are....


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102637
> *What parts?
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


Like the convertible rack,back seat and wrap around convertible stainless?


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

my 65 impala ss in the process of getting restored


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Feb 25 2009, 12:50 AM~13104305
> *my 65 impala ss  in the process of getting restored
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

HERES MINE IM STILL WORKIN ON IT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

i think i seen that 65 on craigslist befor..??


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Feb 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13109016
> *i think i seen that 65 on craigslist befor..??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 22 2009, 06:23 PM~13078989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THEM WHEELS


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 05:58 AM~6632911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A DIFFRENT BUMPER


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Feb 25 2009, 12:15 PM~13108673
> *HERES MINE IM STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


nice 2 see another 65ss in stockton. hopefully this year mine will get the body work done


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

so how can I tell if my 65 is a true ss. besides the motor, cause the motor has been changed to a 350 from an elco. ????


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE A PICTURE OF 65 SS DASH WITH GUAGES IN THERE RIDE


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 27 2009, 06:45 PM~13133054
> *ANYONE HAVE A PICTURE OF 65 SS DASH WITH GUAGES IN THERE RIDE
> *



*  x2 *


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Feb 26 2009, 02:53 AM~13112221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



original bumper with bumperguards


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 27 2009, 09:45 PM~13133054
> *ANYONE HAVE A PICTURE OF 65 SS DASH WITH GUAGES IN THERE RIDE
> *


FACTORY GAUGES? I CAN PULL MINE OUT AND SHOOT SOME PICS, I HAVEN'T INSTALLED IT YET IN THE CAR.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 28 2009, 10:59 AM~13136968
> *FACTORY GAUGES? I CAN PULL MINE OUT AND SHOOT SOME PICS, I HAVEN'T INSTALLED IT YET IN THE CAR.
> *



yeah og thanks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 16 2009, 11:56 AM~13017236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Looks badass homie!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 28 2009, 11:39 AM~13137160
> *yeah og thanks
> *












HERE SOME


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE. I HAVE THE VACUUM GAUGE OUT. I AM IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING IT AGAIN.


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 28 2009, 11:44 AM~13138379
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE. I HAVE THE VACUUM GAUGE OUT. I AM IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING IT AGAIN.
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: wish mine looked that good. you have a link of where I can buy a complete one like that?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Feb 28 2009, 08:58 PM~13140464
> *:tears:  :tears:  wish mine looked that good. you have a link of where I can buy a complete one like that?
> *


I DO ALL MY OWN WORK AND I CUSTOMIZED MY OWN DASH. BUT I JUST HAD A BETTER IDEA SO I AM REDOING IT RIGHT NOW. :cheesy:


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Feb 26 2009, 03:17 AM~13116139
> *nice 2 see another 65ss in stockton. hopefully this year mine will get the body work done
> *


hope to see ya out there :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 27 2009, 02:23 PM~13128867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 AM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Feb 28 2009, 06:58 PM~13140464
> *:tears:  :tears:  wish mine looked that good. you have a link of where I can buy a complete one like that?
> *


Can someone let me know if a 65 pontiac rag has interchangable parts with a 65 impala. Such as the rack and chrome convertible stainless or other parts the catalina is in pretty good shape thanks.


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 AM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice! anymore pics?


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 2 2009, 07:48 AM~13151791
> *nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



* X2 :biggrin: *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 AM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 03:08 PM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 4 2009, 12:20 AM~13173970
> *:0  Nice!
> *


Not mine......Dude is in AZ and is a Majestic. I'd like to see more too.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thoughts on mirrors on the 65?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Feb 25 2009, 12:15 PM~13108673
> *HERES MINE IM STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kmaticc (Aug 23, 2008)

5s look the best locked up and layin lo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2009, 11:34 AM~13200881
> *Thoughts on mirrors on the 65?
> *


??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 AM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 AM~13151271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 5 SEEN IT IN ARIZONA GLAD 2 SEE ANOTHER CLEAN RAG 5 OUT REPN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 9 2009, 06:00 PM~13227524
> *NICE 5 SEEN IT IN ARIZONA GLAD 2 SEE ANOTHER CLEAN RAG 5 OUT REPN
> *


Mine will be ready SOON :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top for the 65's


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 10 2009, 05:56 AM~13233968
> *Mine will be ready SOON :biggrin:
> *


POST UP


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://s517.photobucket.com/albums/u333/ig...urrent=my65.jpg


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 14 2009, 11:56 AM~13279548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2009, 10:58 AM~13279565
> *nice car
> *


thanks


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

</span>


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13279548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

FUCC IT! Ill post a few sneek peek pics of mine in the works! I will go 100% on it in about 1 month when my Town car is done! The car has a full Frame(not pictured.)The White interior will be going. I am getting some OG patterned guts to match the paint. I am going the same color!
I got this car from a homie I concider a family member! We had alot of fun in this car and it will be a HONOR for me to rebuild her right! Belly,frame etc will be painted on this one. every nut and bolt is either new/and or rechromed!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry for the messy garage! I was moving bacc into my house(house had caught on fire) and trying to go through the chrome!
Im getting new a-arems done, and im thinking of going disk brakes!
Car has been sitting like this for a year and a half now! almost time to get busy!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 16 2009, 05:27 PM~13297630
> *FUCC IT! Ill post a few sneek peek pics of mine in the works! I will go 100% on it in about 1 month when my Town car is done! The car has a full Frame(not pictured.)The White interior will be going. I am getting some OG patterned guts to match the paint. I am going the same color!
> I got this car from a homie I concider a family member! We had alot of fun in this car and it will be a HONOR for me to rebuild her right! Belly,frame etc will be painted on this one. every nut and bolt is either new/and or rechromed!!
> 
> ...


THATS THE ONE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT HUIH?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 06:12 PM~13298070
> *THATS THE ONE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT HUIH?
> *


yes sir!
TU 67 is FIRME TAMBIEN!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 16 2009, 07:45 PM~13298912
> *yes sir!
> TU 67 is FIRME TAMBIEN!!
> *


gracias homie cant wait to be out thier doggie


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 16 2009, 11:47 PM~13302295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 02:47 AM~13302295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE, HOMIE.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 08:47 AM~13302295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean 5 homie :thumbsup: uffin: The first picture is my new background on my pc


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 12:47 AM~13302295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 65 homie.where did you get the engraving done on the chrome?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 18 2009, 02:52 PM~13317441
> *clean ass 65 homie.where did you get the engraving done on the chrome?
> *


Not Mine, I took the pics at a show in Lancaster.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 12:47 AM~13302295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top from page 5


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT FOR THE 65'S! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL VERY NICE RIDES, BUT I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE WITH SKIRTS. I'M THINKING OF GETTING SKIRTS FOR MINE, WAT DO YOU ALL THINK....ANY PICS OF 65 WITH SKIRTS???


----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)

just starting to built mine, this took me 1 year. next step is the purple pinstriping and the all purple dash and finishing with painted purple spokes. Big time laker fan


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Mar 21 2009, 02:55 PM~13347204
> *just starting to built mine, this took me 1 year. next step is the purple pinstriping and the all purple dash and finishing with painted purple spokes. Big time laker fan
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Mar 2 2009, 07:06 PM~13157563
> *:thumbsup: nice! anymore pics?
> *


these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 06:45 PM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


one clean ass 65.props for you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ASK FOR CHINO[/b]


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13349105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 65


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 22 2009, 07:01 AM~13350558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...



very clean!!!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 22 2009, 03:45 AM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 20 2009, 09:05 PM~13342251
> *ALL VERY NICE RIDES, BUT I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE WITH SKIRTS.  I'M THINKING OF GETTING SKIRTS FOR MINE, WAT DO YOU ALL THINK....ANY PICS OF 65 WITH SKIRTS???
> *


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Mar 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13357735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: VERY NICE. I was just diggin through the trunk of my 65 and found some skirts in there!! :biggrin: not sure if i'm gonna put them on though. 




QUESTION........How do I know if my 65 is a real ss??? the guy said it was but i'm not just goin off his word. I ran the VIN number and it said it was a 1965 impala built in the los angeles plant. THATS IT. so is it? or not? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Mar 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13357735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Mar 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13357735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS COOL.... I ENDED UP GETTING THE SKIRTS, BUT FOR SOME REASON THE LEFT SIDE LOOKS LIKE IT'LL RUB. :angry:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13349105
> *these are some picts i got off of some of the other treads but i have plenty more under my myspace page, Northside customs, i painted it for a homie out of the majestics phoenix chapter.. if any ones interested in some paint work just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

anybody have a clear pic of the body line before the rear wheel-well?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT

Finished my Hydraulics last weekend


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 26 2009, 02:19 PM~13397766
> *TTT
> 
> Finished my Hydraulics last weekend
> ...


REALLY NICE HOMIE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Mar 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13368784
> *:thumbsup:  VERY NICE. I was just diggin through the trunk of my 65 and found some skirts in there!!  :biggrin:  not sure if i'm gonna put them on though.
> QUESTION........How do I know if my 65 is a real ss??? the guy said it was but i'm not just goin off his word. I ran the VIN number and it said it was a 1965 impala built in the los angeles plant. THATS IT. so is it? or not?  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


if its a v8 the vin should start with 166 or 165 for v6


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 AM~13350558
> *ASK FOR CHINO*
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Share


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of my girl, just started on her a few months ago. She only got paint for now. I got people doubting that I can finish her, but that's my motivation!!







"Christians can roll too!"


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 28 2009, 11:40 AM~13415593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:
LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Mar 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13411774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER GIVE UP. I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON MINE SINCE 1991 AND IT IS STILL NOT FINISHED, SOME DAYS I WANTED TO GIVE UP, BUT I JUST KEEP MOVING FORWARD. PEOPLE STILL CAN'T BELIVE I STILL HAVE MY RIDE.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13426558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ANY PICS OF 65 FRAMES


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:59 AM~9770144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13426558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12985245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup guys


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 29 2009, 10:15 PM~13426558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Mar 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13283836
> *</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13350558
> *ASK FOR CHINO*
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP
YALL THIS CAR IS COMING OUT CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13426558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MATHA......... IS FUCKING CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

this used to be a nice lowrider :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one have pics of 65s with no bumper or split bumpers. i want to see how they look, found one but it was modded a bit


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

ONE BAD ASS 65


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 05:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 05:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 06:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice........


----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 07:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:0 
nice!




> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 28 2009, 11:40 AM~13415593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE IS OURS FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13543831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13550171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 6 2009, 02:45 PM~13494480
> *any one have pics of 65s with no bumper or split bumpers. i want to see how they look, found one but it was modded a bit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 12 2009, 12:14 AM~13550171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who car is this and who painted it ?im loving that color is that colbolt blue over stratto blue base?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Apr 6 2009, 06:58 PM~13500336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats tha extra piece between the bumper and the valance


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 04:42 PM~13554611
> *whats tha extra piece between the bumper and the valance
> *


guards was an option! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 12 2009, 04:54 PM~13555247
> *guards was an option! :biggrin:
> *


looks like crap


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

Any one need 65 converible parts? Parting out a clean 65 rag catalina!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13565849
> *Any one need 65 converible parts? Parting out a clean 65 rag catalina!
> *


PM sent


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

looks good











[/quote]




> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 05:56 PM~13555255
> *looks like crap
> *


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 13 2009, 07:14 PM~13565849
> *Any one need 65 converible parts? Parting out a clean 65 rag catalina!
> *


How much for the rag complete pm me to ask for some interior parts.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chino38_@Apr 14 2009, 08:59 AM~13571469
> *How much for the rag complete pm me to ask for some interior parts.
> *


pm me your number!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2009, 10:39 PM~13601614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

heres mine getting the frame wrapped at lowlife


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 17 2009, 08:32 AM~13604316
> *heres mine getting the frame wrapped at lowlife
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13601614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 17 2009, 07:32 AM~13604316
> *heres mine getting the frame wrapped at lowlife
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13601614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## gato 65 (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 19 2009, 05:30 PM~13623955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13623955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

what model do you want?










ok, whats available for impalas























































other models available




























ok now what fabric you want



















dont like those? more samples














































this is whats available for all 65 impalas










ok now what color do you want it?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

how about two tones, white and gray are good










white and blue too










ordered to your liking










and topp it off with 60s virgin mary dash ornament with car on cloak


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13697308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that? now i know what my interior should look like :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

THESE QUESTIONS PROBABLY HAVE BEEN ASKED BEFORE I'VE SEARCHED AND CAN'T FIND IT FIRST QUESTION WOULD A DOOR FROM A HARD TOP WORK ON A VERT? ALSO WHAT THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THE HARD TOP FRAME AND A VERT FRAME WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE THE HARD TOP FRAME WORK ON MY VERT? ARE THERE DIFFRENT MOUNTS AND WHERE? DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS? HERES WHAT I'M WORKING WITH


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G_O_D (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 02:00 PM~13717653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 28 2009, 02:48 PM~13717541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Striping is a nice touch


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

How many of you guys roll on 13x7's, that is what I am riding right now but thinking of going with 14x7's. Will 14x7's fit with skirts?


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

soledad show n shine


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 01:01 PM~13744249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 02:00 PM~13717653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 That a beauitful 65!  Badass color!! :biggrin:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Apr 30 2009, 06:24 PM~13745814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is one of the cleanest I have seen, I dig the color. This one and the black rag from a few pages ago are by far my favorites......nice job homie.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 08:42 PM~13747149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that rag is fukn sick!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13748546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this bish


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Apr 30 2009, 05:26 PM~13746990
> *That is one of the cleanest I have seen, I dig the color. This one and the black rag from a few pages ago are by far my favorites......nice job homie.
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 05:42 PM~13747149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have a clean ass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 09:47 PM~13748546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 30 2009, 05:50 PM~13747233
> *that rag is fukn sick!!!!!!!
> *


X65


----------



## CHORIZO (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13750103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS A CAR DAMM SON ONE NICE CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 06:47 PM~13748546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PURO GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13775876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^
that 65 is clean


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 4 2009, 12:37 AM~13775876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13748546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13775876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Still a work in progress.


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 5 2009, 06:26 AM~13789079
> *Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@May 5 2009, 03:55 PM~13789666
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 5 2009, 08:26 AM~13789079
> *Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

It's been a while since i looked here, but there's some nice new additions on here


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@May 5 2009, 09:22 AM~13790446
> *It's been a while since i looked here, but there's some nice new additions on here
> *


ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 6 2009, 06:52 PM~13808482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 5 2009, 06:26 AM~13789079
> *Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13834197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

X2


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 01:15 PM~13864388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 9 2009, 02:30 AM~13834197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN FUCKIN RIDE HOMIE.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 01:15 PM~13864388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13834197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks muy bueno Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 17 2009, 07:32 AM~13604316
> *heres mine getting the frame wrapped at lowlife
> 
> 
> ...


just got these pics car should be done this weekend if the chrome undies come in


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 13 2009, 11:23 PM~13881833
> *just got these pics car should be done this weekend if the chrome undies come in
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 5 2009, 09:26 AM~13789079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 8 2009, 11:30 PM~13834197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC*


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 16 2009, 06:38 AM~13903885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say this is one of the cleanest 65 i seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 13 2009, 11:23 PM~13881833
> *just got these pics car should be done this weekend if the chrome undies come in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 5 2009, 06:26 AM~13789079
> *Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 9 2009, 02:30 AM~13834197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 14 2009, 03:03 PM~13886856
> *BAD ASS BRO, you goin triple black?
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Yea man........chrome vert rack, black stayfast top


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 16 2009, 09:56 PM~13909308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR THE 65


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 18 2009, 08:42 AM~13919239
> *LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

GOT NEW PICS TODAY


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 16 2009, 05:38 AM~13903885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 03:02 AM~13966506
> *GOT NEW PICS TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN :wow: . THAT IS A TON OF WORK AND MONEY. LOOKS FUCKIN GREAT!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:25 AM~13969463
> *GOD DAMN  :wow: . THAT IS A TON OF WORK AND MONEY. LOOKS FUCKIN GREAT!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, YEA THE POCKETS A LITTLE EMPTY BUT IM GONNA ENJOY THE REWARDS. IT COMES HOME TOMORROW.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 01:01 PM~13969858
> *THANKS HOMIE, YEA THE POCKETS A LITTLE EMPTY BUT IM GONNA ENJOY THE REWARDS. IT COMES HOME TOMORROW.
> *


how come used some poly bushing and some rubber bushings?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2009, 11:03 AM~13969890
> *how come used some poly bushing and some rubber bushings?
> *


NO RUBBER ITS ALL RED POLY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 01:06 PM~13969937
> *NO RUBBER ITS ALL RED POLY
> *


i see 4 rubber ones


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2009, 11:08 AM~13969963
> *i see 4 rubber ones
> *


WHERE AT? THE KIT I BOUGHT WAS POLY


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

OK I SEE IT NOW, YOU TALKIN ON THE FRAME SHIT I DONT KNOW MAYBE THE KIT DIDNT COME WITH ENOUGH BODY BUSHINGS. ANY WAY I AINT TRIPPIN TO MUCH THOSE WONT MAKE A DIFF AND YOU CANT SEE THEM WHEN THE BODY IS ON


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it better to chrome the grill or polish?


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13975420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT 2 C THA FINISHED PRODUCT. LOVE THA NAME 2 "RAGEDY 5"


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 23 2009, 12:20 AM~13976093
> *NICE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  CANT WAIT 2 C THA FINISHED PRODUCT. LOVE THA NAME 2 "RAGEDY 5"
> *



Thank You!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD. :thumbsup:
> 
> HOW MUCH $$$ DO YOU HAVE TIED UP INTO THE FRAME AND MOTOR?
> 
> I WANT TO FIND A FRAME AND START BUILDING IT, THEN PUT MY FINISHED BODY ON IT.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> > SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD. :thumbsup:
> >
> > HOW MUCH $$$ DO YOU HAVE TIED UP INTO THE FRAME AND MOTOR?
> >
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 23 2009, 02:33 AM~13976129
> *About 15k
> *


CAIN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13975420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

JUST GOT IT HOME NOW I HAVE TO PUT IN THE JUICE THE ENGINE AND TRANY


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 5 2009, 10:06 AM~13488183
> *this used to be a nice lowrider  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE :thumbsup: WHEELS :thumbsdown:


----------



## loudandclear (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 24 2009, 11:36 AM~13983554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING THAT WORK DONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loudandclear_@May 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13986843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 26 2009, 09:32 AM~13998726
> *I like that!!
> *


You would. :uh:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top for the 65's


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 07:38 AM~13998754
> *You would. :uh:
> *


Embrace it


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:14 PM~14028457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 24 2009, 02:04 AM~13980394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bitch is clean!


----------



## -LOCO- (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 04:14 PM~14028457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

</span>


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Any more pix's of this red 65


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@May 30 2009, 12:40 AM~14044254
> *Any more pix's of this red 65
> *


HERE YOU GO!


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@May 30 2009, 08:19 AM~14045539
> *HERE YOU GO!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro LOOKS bad out in the sun :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

PICKED UP A FEW THINGS AT THE GOOD GUYS SWAPMEET


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 24 2009, 09:02 PM~13987065
> *GETTING THAT WORK DONE. :thumbsup:
> *


YEA STOPPED DROPPING THE ENGINE AND TRANSMISSION NOW I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED GOING CANDY THIS TIME AND YEP THAT MEANS  DOING THE FRAME AGAIN THIS TIME ITS GETTING MOLDED HOPEFULLY IT SHOULD BE DONE BY FEBRUARY


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 1 2009, 01:43 AM~14058661
> *YEA STOPPED DROPPING THE ENGINE AND TRANSMISSION NOW I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED GOING CANDY THIS TIME AND YEP THAT MEANS   DOING THE FRAME AGAIN THIS TIME ITS GETTING MOLDED HOPEFULLY IT SHOULD BE DONE BY FEBRUARY
> *


I NEED TO MOVE OUT BY YOU AND GET A JOB WITH YOUR COMPANY, BIG BALLER. :biggrin: I WISH YOU LUCK, BUT I DON'T THINK YOU NEED IT.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

my 65 on turn table 3:06 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TLIVstm6rE


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13975416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14062235
> *my 65 on turn table 3:06
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TLIVstm6rE
> *



LOOKIN GOOD!!!!


GOODTIMES!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Jun 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14065650
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!!!
> GOODTIMES!!
> *


thanks hommie you know how we do it GT


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

> my 65 on turn table 3:06


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 1 2009, 06:14 PM~14064757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14065729
> *thanks hommie you know how we do it GT
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I have some rocker panel mouldings for sale in pretty decent shape. With a little love they could be NICE. $120 shipped.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 3 2009, 08:26 AM~14080682
> *I have some rocker panel mouldings for sale in pretty decent shape. With a little love they could be NICE. $120 shipped.
> *


LET'S SEE SOME PICS.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 3 2009, 01:07 PM~14083352
> *LET'S SEE SOME PICS.
> *


Off of a 1965 2 Door. Asking $200 shipped for a FULL set!! I only washed them and did not polish them. For the most part there's no dents on the 2 main longer pieces and a couple rough parts on ONE of the rear pieces, only the common scuff's and scratches from road debris. I would imagine these would polish up like new.

This set goes for over $400 new.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

new addition but im gonna finish my future daily first, yes my 1965 impala 4 door sedan


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 01:00 PM~13717648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 02:14 PM~14028457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2009, 04:23 PM~14096742
> *Off of a 1965 2 Door. Asking $200 shipped for a FULL set!! I only washed them and did not polish them. For the most part there's no dents on the 2 main longer pieces and a couple rough parts on ONE of the rear pieces, only the common scuff's and scratches from road debris. I would imagine these would polish up like new.
> 
> This set goes for over $400 new.
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2009, 06:23 PM~14096742
> *Off of a 1965 2 Door. Asking $200 shipped for a FULL set!! I only washed them and did not polish them. For the most part there's no dents on the 2 main longer pieces and a couple rough parts on ONE of the rear pieces, only the common scuff's and scratches from road debris. I would imagine these would polish up like new.
> 
> This set goes for over $400 new.
> ...


i hate those things make the car look ugly imo,


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 01:02 AM~13966506
> *GOT NEW PICS TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im having a hard time deciding if i should paint my fron valance or keep it chrome, they came painted and i am gonna put everything stock minus the the motor, maybe yall can help me decide with some pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt,


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt,


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 4 2009, 11:01 PM~14099549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SETUP!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14099767
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14099579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice any more pics


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14099775
> *im having a hard time deciding if i should paint my fron valance or keep it chrome, they came painted and i am gonna put everything stock minus the the motor, maybe yall can help me decide with some pics  :biggrin:
> *


I painted mine. I think it depends on how much chrome you're already running. Too much chrome up front can look tacky IMO.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 31 2009, 03:40 PM~14054824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 09:23 PM~14099775
> *im having a hard time deciding if i should paint my fron valance or keep it chrome, they came painted and i am gonna put everything stock minus the the motor, maybe yall can help me decide with some pics  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU WANT TO GO ORIGINAL YOU SHOULD PAINT IT GREY, NOT THE COLOR OF THE CAR. I THINK THAT LOOKS THE MOST STOCK.


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

what do yall think about a 65 rag for 6500 obo?  Idk whether I should scoop it up or not


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Jun 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14109723
> *what do yall think about a 65 rag for 6500 obo?  Idk whether I should scoop it up or not
> *


IT DEPENDS ON THE CONDITION. I KNOW WERE THERE IS ONE BY ME FOR $5900, IT STARTED AT $6500.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Cisco Estilo EPT in Burque 2009


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

SICK ASS PAINT JOB.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

ForU2envy CC. Ft. Worth TX


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

JUST PICKED UP SOME SKIRTS. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 11:04 AM~14150241
> *Cisco Estilo EPT in Burque 2009
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 5 2009, 06:59 PM~14107796
> *Looking good bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 12 2009, 02:11 AM~14168637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2009, 08:27 PM~14166892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A bro do the 13's hit the skirts and do you have any more pix's the 5 looks good in skirts


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

COUPLE OF PIX OF MY 65 AT THA TRACK, THESE R THA SAME CARS


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

all this was in the trunk of my 65. including a set of skirts too  and I still have another grille that was on the car. and all 4 hubcaps


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT 4 the 65's :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14191394
> *
> *


Damn thats clean!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 12 2009, 12:23 AM~14168701
> *A bro do the 13's hit the skirts and do you have any more pix's the 5 looks good in  skirts
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO, YEA IT DID WHEN I LOCKED IT UP. BUT ALL I DID WAS SHAVED ALITTLE IN SIDE THE SKIRTS, AND NOW THEY WORK PRETTY GOOD. :biggrin: NOT TO MANY PIC'S YET TILL AFTER PAINT...BUT THANKS!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14222397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass i like the 5s whith skirts


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jun 17 2009, 09:45 PM~14224405
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 18 2009, 11:10 PM~14235789
> *Thats bad ass i like the 5s whith skirts
> *


thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14098464
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



mmmmmmmmmmmm perfect


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

to the top


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

65s all day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13750103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 30 2007, 04:02 PM~8009925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 65 i just got a hard top so i was just browsing on whats up.. as far as colors..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Sep 6 2007, 08:22 AM~8728650
> *EASTSIDE RAG................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 9 2007, 08:00 PM~9413033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Feb 11 2008, 02:55 PM~9917445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

Here some pictures of my ride in progress.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meangreen55_@Jun 25 2009, 09:19 AM~14292807
> *Here some pictures of my ride in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

The Homie Tweety's 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 1 2009, 11:51 AM~14062235
> *my 65 on turn table 3:06
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TLIVstm6rE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

my 65 ss 









































:biggrin: 


and my uncles 65 ss ragtop & his 65 hardtop


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485557
HUBCAPS


----------



## LADYLUCK87 (Mar 20, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES IM LOOKIN FOR SOME CHROME WHEEL WELLS FOR A 65 HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY OR KNOW WHO WILL CHROME THEM REASONABLY.
THANKS LUCKY


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13750103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that actually looks pretty choookis nice...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

65 2 the top


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)

ITS NOT A IMPALA, BUT ITS CUZZIN THE BELAIR :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEUTIFUL CAR


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click, save !


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TRYING TO FINISH IT UP.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meangreen55_@Jul 11 2009, 03:00 PM~14441916
> *Nice ride!  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

lowrider girls 65


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADYLUCK87_@Jul 2 2009, 09:05 AM~14361455
> *WHATS UP HOMIES IM LOOKIN FOR SOME CHROME WHEEL WELLS FOR A 65 HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY OR KNOW WHO WILL CHROME THEM REASONABLY.
> THANKS  LUCKY
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:23 PM~14465962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 13 2009, 11:23 PM~14465962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

more pics of 65 impalas :biggrin:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

any pics of a 65 on some 30 spoke starwires?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jul 19 2009, 10:36 PM~14522323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


65s looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

TTT,


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 12:50 PM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayyuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm nice fukn pic :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 21 2009, 03:56 PM~14542032
> *Here's mine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Nov 19 2006, 11:01 AM~6598779
> *I'll start it off..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt,


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my homie ciscos 65 from estilo c.c.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Almost done


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jul 25 2009, 06:35 PM~14581112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good. all these 5's lookin real good! cant wait 2 get mine done


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jul 25 2009, 06:35 PM~14581112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 AM~14434269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOOD TIMER


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14379361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

UP FOR SALE! CENTRAL CAL AREA, PM IF ITERESTED FOR ANY ADDITIONAL INFO.....


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt looks like it came off the bottom of a lake haha ^^^


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:28 PM~14621575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with them steelies? would you sell them?


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

my ss project/daily


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 31 2009, 08:34 PM~14643245
> *whats up with them steelies? would you sell them?
> *



"steelies" not quite sure what are u reffing to!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14643532
> *"steelies" not quite sure what are u reffing to!
> *


the wheels


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 31 2009, 10:43 PM~14644286
> *the wheels
> *


 wut about the wheels!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 31 2009, 08:11 PM~14057244
> *PICKED UP A FEW THINGS AT THE GOOD GUYS SWAPMEET
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 12:01 PM~13744249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DaamM! looks like someone toook the shit out of Salma Hayeck!! hno:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 1 2009, 12:20 AM~14644126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are the 2 antennas adds ons ??


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14621575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much r you asking


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 29 2009, 10:43 PM~14621714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more please :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 2 2009, 01:37 PM~14652829
> *How much r you asking
> *


18 or best offer!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:23 AM~14613653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 31 2009, 10:20 PM~14644126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 2 2009, 02:23 PM~14653058
> *more please :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

NICE RIDE WHAT COLOR IS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Aug 3 2009, 06:01 PM~14664144
> *NICE RIDE WHAT COLOR IS THAT :biggrin:
> *



Red with a violet pearl


----------



## smooth criminal (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:31 AM~10419427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
post yours up son!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 3 2009, 05:57 PM~14664108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 65ss hard top


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

On the FRWY going to GOOD TIMES Picnic!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 3 2009, 04:57 PM~14664108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T for IMPALAS C.C. and 65's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

If you are serious buyer contact him direct, via email.
His Name is Juan: [email protected]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 5 2009, 01:11 PM~14683115
> *1965 Impala SS Convertible
> FOR SALE $6,500.00 CASH ONLY
> NO TRADES!
> ...


damn i got my cv for 2000 and might be the same condittion as that one, plus i got a 65 biscayne with, but mine isnt a ss, i wish it was tho


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

car is located in Portland Oregon
price is 8700 obo

65 ss 
327/2speed pwr glide
paint is a 10ft car....needs new paint and has some rust (trunk has rust)
interior is ok...drivers seat needs attention
newer rims and tires...new shocks and springs on all four corners
gauges and electrical work fine.. except clock


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 10 2009, 07:01 PM~14727906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14727906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14727906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 AM~14824719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 20 2009, 02:09 AM~14824719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

PARTS FOR SALE... LEMME KNOW



















WHOLE CAR IS ALSO AVAILABLE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put rabbit ears and finally put in the bottom rocker panels and wheel well trim. found them on craigslist for 100 bucks solid  



















only missing the rear corner moldings and rear rocker panels if anyone has any for sale


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 17 2009, 12:56 AM~13909308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did the tranny crossmember come from the factory like that?


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 24 2009, 12:41 AM~14861041
> *did the tranny crossmember come from the factory like that?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin: T T T


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

I'm looking, but does anyone have pix on any '65 with patterns on the top ONLY? Trying to get ideas....Gracias.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 24 2009, 02:27 AM~14861001
> *put rabbit ears and finally put in the bottom rocker panels and wheel well trim. found them on craigslist for 100 bucks solid
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Aug 23 2009, 11:24 PM~14859590
> *PARTS FOR SALE... LEMME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 24 2009, 03:43 AM~14861050
> *:yes:
> *


it looks like he has it mounted upside down!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> PARTS FOR SALE... LEMME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 24 2009, 12:14 PM~14865322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A johnnie your 5 looks good bro nice job 559 IN THIS MUG :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 24 2009, 03:14 PM~14865322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

KEEP THEM 65 PICS COMMING


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> > PARTS FOR SALE... LEMME KNOW
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

of course not mine, but old school movie shots with 65s in it

cheech and chong nice dreams










some movie



















dukes of hazard



















some other movie










a bronx tale










some other movie




























ghostbusters










rambo first blood










andy griffith show










reno 911










some movie




























bewitched










chips, sportin the sancos


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

some movie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 24 2009, 09:55 PM~14871089
> *A johnnie your 5 looks good bro nice job <span style='color:gray'>
> THANKS! :wave:*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS HOW WE ROLL IN THE S.J. SHOW AND GO FUCK A TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 26 2009, 03:39 AM~14884237
> *of course not mine, but old school movie shots with 65s in it
> 
> cheech and chong nice dreams
> ...


NICE PICS IMPALARAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 26 2009, 02:39 AM~14884237
> *of course not mine, but old school movie shots with 65s in it
> 
> cheech and chong nice dreams
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

my project just for kick's


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chino38_@Aug 29 2009, 12:14 PM~14920315
> *        my project just for kick's
> *


Any more pixs looks good


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

firme white wall


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHOLE CAR WITH PARTS $3500 O.B.O


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chino38_@Aug 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14928119
> *       firme white wall
> *


Any interior pixs the 5 looking good bro


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chino38_@Aug 29 2009, 01:14 PM~14920315
> *        my project just for kick's
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chino38_@Aug 30 2009, 07:03 PM~14928119
> *       firme white wall
> *


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 31 2009, 01:13 AM~14932927
> *Any interior pixs the 5 looking good bro
> *


simon.need seat work no carpet still working on it.


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

Gracias for all the prop's uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BEFORE I SOLD THE BITCH


----------



## jamest85726 (Jun 16, 2008)

GOTA THROW MINE OUT THERE.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 24 2009, 01:14 PM~14865322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rauls78 (Oct 29, 2008)

65 KICK ASS THEY ARE THE BEST


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loudandclear60 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

this is my project 1965 ss impala vert new interior , carpet, and convertible top needs front right fender but over all minor stuff 2 finish if all metal work is done and need 2 assemble it but if things dont get better might have 2 sell


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 AM~14434269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE RIDE PIMP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14992937
> *this is my project 1965 ss impala vert new interior , carpet, and convertible top needs front right fender but over all minor stuff 2 finish if all metal work is done and need 2 assemble it but if things dont get better might have 2 sell
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 AM~14434269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

here are some more pieces for my pROject


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice rag  and cool pic!!


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHOLE CAR WITH PARTS $3500 O.B.O


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

here is a few pics of my frame...didn't come up as good as i would hope, but it will have to do..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 7 2009, 05:40 PM~15007018
> *here is a few pics of my frame...didn't come up as good as i would hope, but it will have to do..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie another 65 come n out


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 7 2009, 01:26 PM~15004679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 7 2009, 05:40 PM~15007018
> *here is a few pics of my frame...didn't come up as good as i would hope, but it will have to do..
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2009, 10:57 PM~14954291
> *BEFORE I SOLD THE BITCH
> 
> 
> ...



One of the baddest 65's i have ever seen! I love that car!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 7 2009, 05:40 PM~15007018
> *here is a few pics of my frame...didn't come up as good as i would hope, but it will have to do..
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 7 2009, 12:26 PM~15004679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this car! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks guys..i'm going to post some more pics soon..after its gold leafed and striped.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Sep 9 2009, 12:14 PM~15027548
> *One of the baddest 65's i have ever seen! I love that car!
> *


THANKS 4 THE PROPS ON THE 65 THAT WAS ALSO MY BADDEST BUILD UP SINCE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND THE SHORTEST BUILD EVER ALSO 2 TIMES 6 MONTHS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 11 2009, 03:27 PM~15053744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

My 65 isnt as clean as some of your guys rides, but im workin on it  got new shoes for it , not bad for 4 bills :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHOLE CAR WITH PARTS $3500 O.B.O


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are Some Firme Rides, hope to have mine atleast Running in a few days, It's an expensive Hobby but Worth Every penny!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 14 2009, 09:41 PM~15084346
> *Those are Some Firme Rides, hope to have mine atleast Running in a few days, It's an expensive Hobby but Worth Every penny!!!
> *



just dont give up and never get discouraged. its not a race, just enjoy the rebuild. not all of us got our cars done overnight. i had mine for 6 years and im still not done, just a driver 65 but im happy with it  when i first got it i used to sit on my driveway and drink with my homies, just looking at it. it didnt run good, had to have all the suspension redone, was primered with rust, and interior so shot i couldnt sit in it without layind down a sheet to keep dust down. but i was still proud of it and loved it


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15084437
> *just dont give up and never get discouraged. its not a race, just enjoy the rebuild. not all of us got our cars done overnight. i had mine for 6 years and im still not done, just a driver 65 but im happy with it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 14 2009, 10:41 PM~15084346
> *Those are Some Firme Rides, hope to have mine atleast Running in a few days, It's an expensive Hobby but Worth Every penny!!!
> *


IT SURE IS...BUT JUST LIKE YOU SAID, WELL WORTH IT!!! GOOD LUCK HOMIE. POST PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15084437
> *just dont give up and never get discouraged. its not a race, just enjoy the rebuild. not all of us got our cars done overnight. i had mine for 6 years and im still not done, just a driver 65 but im happy with it    when i first got it i used to sit on my driveway and drink with my homies, just looking at it. it didnt run good, had to have all the suspension redone, was primered with rust, and interior so shot i couldnt sit in it without layind down a sheet to keep dust down. but i was still proud of it and loved it
> *


DAM...SOUNDS JUST LIKE ME!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 11 2009, 06:27 PM~15053744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

ttt,that 1 iz bangin


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Sep 6 2009, 05:45 PM~14997456
> *:0  :0 NICE RIDE PIMP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Taking a cruise at the pueblo show! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHOLE CAR WITH PARTS $3500 O.B.O


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15202349
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


65 impala goodtimes atl


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 27 2009, 11:32 PM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOKING GOOD FELLOW GOODTIMER. LET'S SEE SOME MORE PICS.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

65 :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ONE DAY I'LL HAVE ONE


X 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: clean 65 imp


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 28 2009, 05:32 AM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 65  more pics?


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15082279
> *My 65 isnt as clean as some of your guys rides, but im workin on it    got new shoes for it , not bad for 4 bills  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: Who are you kidding... That 65 is super nice... OG style :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whats the noticeable differences between the 65 and the 66 besides the bumpers and tail lights? any obvious differences from the side?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 1 2009, 09:48 PM~15245681
> *whats the noticeable differences between the 65 and the 66 besides the bumpers and tail lights? any obvious differences from the side?
> *


the door the side moulding front fender grill dash 65 is the only way 2 go


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL TAKE MORE PIC IM REDOING SOME THINGS AT THIS TIME :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 07:16 PM~14097781
> *new addition but im gonna finish my future daily first, yes my 1965 impala 4 door sedan
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Oct 4 2009, 12:35 PM~15263733
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Oct 4 2009, 03:58 PM~15264812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 27 2009, 08:32 PM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a 66 impala with a 66 front end? I have never seen a 65 with a 66 rocker molding so was wondering if it was a 66. Or it is a 65 with 66 rocker molding.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Oct 5 2009, 01:25 PM~15274076
> *Is that a 66 impala with a 66 front end? I have never seen a 65 with a 66 rocker molding so was wondering if it was a 66. Or it is a 65 with 66 rocker molding.
> *


 I meant it that a 66 with a 65 front end. Havent seen a 65 with 66 rocker molding before.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Oct 5 2009, 02:26 PM~15274093
> *I meant it that a 66 with a 65 front end. Havent seen a 65 with 66 rocker molding before.
> *


IS THIS A 66 DOGG THIS 65 WHAT YOU MEAN I LIKE THIS MOLDING I PUT THEM ON


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Oct 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15264812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

IMG]http://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy303/coby333/100

I'm having trouble figuring this front antenna out, can anybody help?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Aug 2 2009, 03:43 PM~14652513
> *are the 2 antennas adds ons ??
> *


so are those bucket seats!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Oct 6 2009, 07:23 PM~15285871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THE SQUARE WASHER ON THE ANTENNA UPSIDE DOWN SO THE NOTHES ON THE SQUARE WASHER FIT TO THE ANTENNA. THEN YOU NEED TO GET THE ANNTENNA ON THE INSIDE OF THE FENDER A FISH IT UP THROUGHT THE HOLE. NEXT INSTALL THE RUBBER WASHER, THE OPEN MIDDLE PIECE/ BEZEL, THEN SCREW THE ROUND PART THAT IS LEFT ON TO THE ANTENNA, WHILE HOLDING THE ANTENNA AT THE SAME TIME. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 7 2009, 04:20 PM~15295763
> *PUT THE SQUARE WASHER ON THE ANTENNA UPSIDE DOWN SO THE NOTHES ON THE SQUARE WASHER FIT TO THE ANTENNA. THEN YOU NEED TO GET THE ANNTENNA ON THE INSIDE OF THE FENDER A FISH IT UP THROUGHT THE HOLE. NEXT INSTALL THE RUBBER WASHER, THE OPEN MIDDLE PIECE/ BEZEL, THEN SCREW THE ROUND PART THAT IS LEFT ON TO THE ANTENNA, WHILE HOLDING THE ANTENNA AT THE SAME TIME. GOOD LUCK.
> *






Thanks, appreciate it! That was driving me crazy


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Oct 5 2009, 02:25 PM~15274076
> *Is that a 66 impala with a 66 front end? I have never seen a 65 with a 66 rocker molding so was wondering if it was a 66. Or it is a 65 with 66 rocker molding.
> *


65*ss*/66 rocker moldings


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I JUST CLEANED HER UP FOR THE WINTER, THE SNOW IS COMING AND IN THE GARAGE SHE GOES WITH THE COVER.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT...............


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

65 frame thats getting done for me :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15318990
> *65 frame thats getting done for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15318990
> *65 frame thats getting done for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: 
wheres the build????? :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15319697
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> wheres the build????? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.........
I HAVEN'T MADE ONE YET THE BUILD FOR THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION IS IN THE HYDRAULIC SECTION UNDER THE PINKY INC. FOURM........I HAVE ALSO BEEN WATCHING YOUR BUILD I GOT TO DO THE SAME TO MY FLOORS


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Oct 5 2009, 04:24 PM~15275723
> *IS THIS A 66  DOGG THIS 65 WHAT YOU MEAN I LIKE THIS MOLDING I PUT THEM ON
> *


That is clean never saw that before. :biggrin:


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Aug 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14649671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw your car at the Friscos Finest Picnic. Looking clean bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8788305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm new at Lowriding, DAM hopefully one day my 65 S.S. can look clean as these cars, can you guys give some feed back on Wheels, I mean which one looks better on a 65 13's or 14' D's also they ok to drive on the freeway??? Thanx for the info n all these Rides looking FIRME!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 9 2009, 03:20 AM~15309538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! nothing like a 65 laid out


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 26 2009, 03:39 AM~14884237
> *of course not mine, but old school movie shots with 65s in it
> 
> cheech and chong nice dreams
> ...


  65 imps


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 13 2009, 09:39 PM~15348161
> *NICE!!!  nothing like a 65 laid out
> *


Thanks.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 26 2009, 09:46 PM~14893540
> *THIS HOW WE ROLL IN THE S.J. SHOW AND GO FUCK A TRAILER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2, no trailer queens


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

tulre co. impalas owner JOE ROBLES LINDSAY


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

jokers 65 Impalas Tulare Co.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 17 2009, 06:03 PM~15389100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET SIXTY-FIVES.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST TWO MORE WEEKS AND ITS DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW IN CANOGA PARK ON NOV 1ST ALL CARS/TRUCKS AND VANS OUR $5BUCKS AND LOWRIDER BIKES/HARLEYS OUR FREE CANT GO WRONG FOR $5 BUCKS FOR A SHOW ALL AWARDS FOR 30'S-00'S BIKES FULL CUSTOM MILD CUSTOM STREET CUSTOM HOT ROD UNDER CONSTRUCTION BEST HARLEY MOST CLUB MEMBERS AND ALSO CAR MOLDES AND BSET OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK AND BIKE


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:59 AM~15386399
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:59 AM~15386399
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...I LIKE THE SUPER SPORT SEATS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 65


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 08:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 18 2009, 08:26 PM~15396070
> * SWEET SIXTY-FIVES.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT FOR THE 65'S! :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: do you have any pictures of the eng.and trunk?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

An older pic


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

How come Dynacorn doesn't make repop fenders for 65?

they skipped 65 and went to all 66 stuff :dunno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

65 Impala for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504382


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i need the trim where the boot goes on the convertible and the rear seat of a convertible. if someone has it let me know


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15417068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Oct 17 2009, 09:07 AM~15386163
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: LOOKS GOOD JOE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: 65ss impala


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

My boy Jiggy 65 in STL


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

nice


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*1965 TTMFT*


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Garza_@Nov 7 2009, 05:33 PM~15593232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a Noob!

wassup D


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Nov 10 2009, 08:34 PM~15625843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NVMY6T5_@Nov 6 2009, 02:16 PM~15584295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 10 2009, 03:53 PM~15622349
> *What a Noob!
> 
> wassup D
> *


Just chillen gettin ready to redo the whole car.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15635078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

chillin @ the park


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 AM~15641038
> *Bad ass
> *



x65


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NVMY6T5_@Nov 6 2009, 01:16 PM~15584295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the nicest 65 I have ever seen. That shit is cleas as hell!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Sep 30 2009, 01:07 PM~15230560
> *:twak:  :twak: Who are you kidding... That 65 is super nice... OG style :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks alot bro. i just say cause most of the 65s on here are bad ass, im not at that level yet but im trying. its hard cause i bought a 48 and trying to finish that too. but again thanks  

got a question, i have an arc under dash record player i restored. those dont go with 65 impalas do they? would it look funny? not sure the years those were flown cause i seen them in early impalas, but yet in some mid to late 60s chevelles. would you guys fly one in yours?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitman77_@Nov 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15654760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC! TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

A few 65's from the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 17 2009, 11:21 PM~15699306
> *A few 65's from the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

I LOVE THEMMMM 65 CHEVY...... :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 19 2009, 06:50 PM~15720035
> *I LOVE THEMMMM 65 CHEVY...... :thumbsup:
> *


x65 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

1965 ttt


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

like dem 65's


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHOLE CAR WITH PARTS $2000. * FIRM *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

65-70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC. CHROMED FRONT LOWER CONTROL A ARMS, $200. PLUS SHIPPING. 


























65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE FRONT LOWER ARM RODS. CHROMED!
$100. PLUS SHIPPING.


















65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC, REAR LOWER TRAILING ARMS CHROMED
$150 PLUS SHIPPING. 


























PM FOR QUESTIONS


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Nov 30 2009, 07:06 PM~15827040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* SOLD *


if anyone cares :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone know the difference in a 65 vert frame and regular hardtop/4 door frame? do they have extra mounts and reinforcement like 59-64?? please pm if you know as i dont come to this topic much, also pics of a og vert frame would be great


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT.


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Nov 19 2006, 01:01 PM~6598779
> *I'll start it off..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:22 PM~15933050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15933050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

MY DAUGHTERS 65 AT OLDIES SHOW SAN FERNANDO HIGH


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 12 2009, 12:40 AM~15955851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :0


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

HERE YA GO, COMING 2010


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good homie


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 09:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)

STREETSEEN MAGAZINE FEATURE


----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Mar 21 2009, 03:55 PM~13347204
> *just starting to built mine, this took me 1 year. next step is the purple pinstriping and the all purple dash and finishing with painted purple spokes. Big time laker fan
> 
> 
> ...



This is the NOW ! ! ! ! WHAT A PINSTRIPE DOES TO THE CARS


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15203242
> *65 impala goodtimes atl
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM 65'S! THIS ONE LOOKS SICK! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PICS! :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats is jus RIGHT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Dec 14 2009, 02:58 AM~15974650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another one for you mijo:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 9 2009, 09:22 PM~15933050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 17 2009, 02:05 PM~16010978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15976349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FELLOW GOODTIMER.  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 17 2009, 01:05 PM~16010978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pic's looks bad


----------



## tezza (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know this car?? it was bulit in mexico and sol on ebay a few years agoe, and now resides in Australia. PLEASE I WANT INFO!


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

65 impala the only way 2 go


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 19 2009, 07:41 PM~16032843
> *65 impala the only way 2 go
> *


x65 :biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 11 2009, 03:27 PM~15635078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 !!!!!!!!!NICE 65 LONG ROOF!!!!!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 21 2009, 05:12 PM~16050492
> *SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car! but i dont think the continental kit looks good on it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

another sunday in the neighborhood. good friends and beer, good times  




















































































one guy missin from this picture, but its the only group pic i have, photographer has the other ones, but thanks bro. cant wait till the next one, and the one after that, and the one after that! you know how we do it 










part 2 comin soon


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Dec 21 2009, 11:32 PM~16054504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 21 2009, 06:12 PM~16050492
> *SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559
> *












Joe got it lookin right!  

(x2 on the cont. kit though...)


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Dec 21 2009, 11:32 PM~16054504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got the pms, when i get home ill post pics of the antenna flags on my 65. theyre original from the 60s


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Dec 22 2009, 01:32 AM~16054504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 21 2009, 05:12 PM~16050492
> *SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559
> 
> 
> ...


IT FUNNY CAUSE I HAVE A PIC OF THIS 65 AND 64 ON MY MYSPACE :biggrin: 








NICE CLEAN CARS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY X-MASS 65 LOVERS AND RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Dec 22 2009, 01:32 AM~16054504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 23 2009, 10:16 PM~16074830
> *MERRY X-MASS 65 LOVERS AND RIDERS  :thumbsup:
> *


Right back at you bro :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:h5: TTT


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 23 2009, 03:38 PM~16069972
> *IT FUNNY CAUSE I HAVE A PIC OF THIS 65 AND 64 ON MY MYSPACE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 5TH WHEEL LOOKS FUCKING UGLY! TAKE THAT SHIT OFF PLZ!!!!!


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE BETTER PICTURES OF THIS SWEET MUEBLE??


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

NEED BETTER CLEARER PIX OF THIS... ANYBODY?


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

SIMON QUE SI!!!


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

THINKING OF DOING MY CAR LIKE THAT BLK ONE ABOVE. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?








UNDER CONTRUCTION :nicoderm:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

HATERZ TRYIN TO BURY ME BUT DIDNT SUCCEED.
















:machinegun: :guns: :nono:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 21 2009, 05:12 PM~16050492
> *SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15997631
> *Here's another one for you mijo:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 7 2010, 11:58 PM~16221111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU TRY TO GET JOE RAY IN THE PIC ON PURPOSE. :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 7 2010, 09:01 PM~16221144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more on this one


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 7 2010, 11:40 PM~16222512
> *DID YOU TRY TO GET JOE RAY IN THE PIC ON PURPOSE. :biggrin:
> *


Lol I didn't even realize it was him till I posted the pic


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jan 8 2010, 01:08 AM~16223271
> *Any more on this one
> *


No that's all I got it was. To crowded to get that many pic that was at the las vegas super show 09


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 AM~16223338
> *Lol I didn't even realize it was him till I posted the pic
> *


He walks around the shows like andre the giant, you can't miss him. :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

```
[img]http://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/Blok77_photo/ef7272a2.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Jan 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16227976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

waws taken 1993.still looks the same but im taking it to LOWLIFE next week... going with baggs and 20's been hitting for over 20 years. time to just lay and play.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Jan 8 2010, 03:58 PM~16228252
> *waws taken 1993.still looks the same but im taking it to LOWLIFE next week... going with baggs and 20's been hitting for over 20 years. time to just lay and play.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Jan 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16227976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Took me 2 days to get thrw the topic... lookin at all the detail on all these fine 65 impalas... I can't wait 2 post mine on here...


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's some before and after pics of my engine. Still need to chrome my brackets, clean up the loose wires, and a few other things. Took me some time, I'm learning as I go, first time building an Impala.




























































Coming soon....


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Jan 8 2010, 03:58 PM~16228252
> *waws taken 1993.still looks the same but im taking it to LOWLIFE next week... going with baggs and 20's been hitting for over 20 years. time to just lay and play.
> *



Thats real clean,this is what im working on








:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Thats real clean,this is what im working on


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> > Thats real clean,this is what im working on
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, you got any pictures?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 9 2010, 03:10 AM~16234401
> *thanks, you got any pictures?
> *


thats what im working on getting a page set up 4 the build ive been work n on it since june 09 65ss rag


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw+Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM~16125495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GOT LONG WAYS TO GO HOMIE.:uh: THAT BLACK LOW ROD IS BAD ASS!


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

lot's of nice 65's on here i will be working on mine between my other progects
don't know which way to go yet 14 or 22's


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 8 2010, 09:09 PM~16231537
> *Here's some before and after pics of my engine. Still need to chrome my brackets, clean up the loose wires, and a few other things. Took me some time, I'm learning as I go, first time building an Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 9 2010, 03:59 PM~16237993
> *lot's of nice 65's on here i will be working on mine between my other progects
> don't know which way to go yet 14 or 22's
> 
> ...



STICK TO THEM WIRE WHEELS! IT LOOKS TOO NIGGERFY WITH THEM CHRYSLER 300 WHEELS. :uh:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 9 2010, 05:10 PM~16238498
> *STICK TO THEM WIRE WHEELS! IT LOOKS TOO NIGGERFY WITH THEM CHRYSLER 300 WHEELS. :uh:
> *


i was thinking 22" wire's with a white wall if i when't with 22's :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> > Thats real clean,this is what im working on
> 
> 
> Looking good homie!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 9 2010, 09:23 PM~16240981
> *Looking good homie!!
> *



THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> Here's another one for you mijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 9 2010, 04:59 PM~16237993
> *lot's of nice 65's on here i will be working on mine between my other progects
> don't know which way to go yet 14 or 22's
> 
> ...


14's :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 9 2010, 10:42 PM~16241704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

ernies 65 impala


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

ernies 65


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

65 impala ernies


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Jan 9 2010, 04:55 PM~16238400
> *looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie! I like that website! That must be your blue rag! :worship: :worship: 
Superclean!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16242130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16251314
> *Thanks homie! I like that website! That must be your blue rag! :worship:  :worship:
> Superclean!!!
> *


yup yup,thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 10 2010, 01:40 AM~16242130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY BLUE.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2010, 06:28 PM~16271161
> *ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY BLUE.
> *


YEA...BUT IT'S A PURPLE COLOR HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 9 2010, 02:48 AM~16234373
> *Thats real clean,this is what im working on
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE RIDIN!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16274231
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE RIDIN!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16274231
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE RIDIN!
> *


x65 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 13 2010, 12:55 AM~16274128
> *YEA...BUT IT'S A PURPLE COLOR HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mine looks like purple when then sun is out on it. Did you lay kandy down? or what did you use? It looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15973819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 13 2010, 11:59 AM~16278647
> *Mine looks like purple when then sun is out on it. Did you lay kandy down? or what did you use? It looks good. :thumbsup:
> *


No...no candy, just a metallic and clear. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 21 2009, 05:12 PM~16050492
> *SUPER CLEAN 65SS COMING OUT OF THE 559
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: :wow:  uffin: :worship: :worship: uffin:  :wow: :yessad:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:13 PM~16274320
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 13 2010, 03:47 PM~16279096
> *No...no candy, just a metallic and clear. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 16 2010, 05:18 PM~16311810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Im a little disgusted right now. Im looking to score this 65 from a good friend for an CRAZY nice price, I scoured 37+ pages of impala threads and this is the only one for 65's why is that.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

Berry Bomb65



































still in the works....


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 18 2010, 11:17 AM~16326729
> *Berry Bomb65
> 
> 
> ...


Lookng good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:worship: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT love them 5s


----------



## MURDERED65 (Jan 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> BAD 65 RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN BLACK 65 RAG


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> 6 RAG


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> > 6 RAG
> 
> 
> the first version of CALIFORNIA CLASICC :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

My 65 SS



























[/quote]


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone looking for an '65 Rag's to build hit me up. I have one nice complete '65SS and two regular '65 Rags.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

CLEAN BLACK 65 RAG
[/quote]
X65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> CLEAN BLACK 65 RAG


X65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump for the 65 topic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Love the 65's


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 20 2010, 02:43 PM~16352037
> *the first version of CALIFORNIA CLASICC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:worship: :worship: for the 65's


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16380151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16380151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pixs looks good


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 20 2010, 07:40 PM~16356806
> *Anyone looking for an '65 Rag's to build hit me up. I have one nice complete '65SS and two regular '65 Rags.
> *


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16382672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good,keep posting progress :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

Cat 65 selma cali


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 AM~16401761
> *Cat 65 selma cali
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jan 25 2010, 02:38 AM~16401761
> *Cat 65 selma cali
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

65s all day homies .


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

my last 65imp 2008


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jan 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16410964
> *ttt.
> *


IM NEW TO THIS SITE. WHAT DO TTT MEAN??? I SEE IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

65 IMPALAs Q-VO


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jan 25 2010, 01:38 AM~16401761
> *Cat 65 selma cali
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 26 2010, 04:17 AM~16413813
> *IM NEW TO THIS SITE. WHAT DO TTT MEAN??? I SEE IT ALL THE TIME
> *


TO THE TOP.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I got a set of vent window motors for sale $150.00 for both fit 65-68. local pick up only in carson,ca 310-208-9837 MIKE JONES


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

Q-VO ESIDECADDY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16380151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 25 2010, 01:59 PM~16405226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what does it cost to chROme the rack


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

65 IMPALAs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2010, 08:00 PM~16422291
> *what does it cost to chROme the rack
> *


IF ITS CLEAN IN FRESNO CA, LIKE 1,000. THE WORST 1,200. THEY DO A GOOD JOB


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Jan 26 2010, 04:10 PM~16419163
> *I got a set of vent window motors for sale $150.00 for both fit 65-68. local pick up only in carson,ca 310-208-9837 MIKE JONES
> *


THATS A GOOD PRICE GOOD LUCK


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

One of the best lookin 65's I have ever seen! Kudos brother!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 28 2010, 11:37 AM~16439775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice car


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 28 2010, 12:37 PM~16439775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SUPER CLEAN!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 28 2010, 10:37 AM~16439775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

some of the 65s we got in the club..


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

GANGZTA


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jan 31 2010, 09:55 PM~16473225
> *some of the 65s we got in the club..
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 PM~16473225
> *some of the 65s we got in the club..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CAT 65_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 AM~16401761
> *Cat 65 selma cali
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride BIG CAT 65.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2010, 10:27 AM~16521409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2010, 03:46 PM~16524241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2010, 03:46 PM~16524241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :yes: 65


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2010, 05:46 PM~16524241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE YOUR SNOW TIRES. :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

BADDEST G-WAGON I EVAH SEEN!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

:guns: 
This how i like my cars, GHETTO FABOLOUS!!!
:machinegun:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 02:00 AM~16569229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A BAD ASS RIDE. :wow:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16569229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 12:05 AM~16569276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

65 ALL DAY


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

7800..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=492464&hl=


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16569306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 02:07 AM~16569306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 08:34 PM~16576807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:

more pix of this one ?


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

This all i got from this one. Sorry :happysad:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16585927
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda camera you shoot this with


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 11 2010, 06:59 PM~16586628
> *What kinda camera you shoot this with
> *


Na homey i didnt shoot this. I found this pic somewhere.
Im just sharing it with you guys.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 IMPALA UPPER CONTROL BALL JOIN "CHROMED" BRAND NEW, STILL IN BOX. NEVER USED. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOX TO CHROME IT. $100. SHIPPED 


























65 TO 70 IMPALA OR CAPRICE CLASSIC FRON'T AND REAR TOPS AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS PACKAGE. PM OFFERS! HIGHEST OFFER TAKES'M


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16569229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very kleen


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 10 2010, 12:07 AM~16569306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Those sits are from a Honda. I think they Look SICK!!! :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16587686
> *58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 IMPALA UPPER CONTROL BALL JOIN "CHROMED" BRAND NEW, STILL IN BOX. NEVER USED. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOX TO CHROME IT. $100. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 11 2010, 06:18 PM~16586164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder what ever happened to the orange 65


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.eldorado-seville.com/impala/






> _Originally posted by Pimpmaster T_@Feb 11 2010, 07:17 PM~16583382
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> more pix of this one ?
> *


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks, cool website !


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\61


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

1965 ernies


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

STRAIGHT TEESING YOU


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 14 2010, 03:00 AM~16606939
> *STRAIGHT TEESING YOU
> 
> 
> ...



no TEAZIN :twak: :twak: :twak: 





















































:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD.... :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 14 2010, 05:53 PM~16611809
> *no TEAZIN  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :thumbsup:  LOOKS GOOD.... :biggrin:
> *



just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

ANY HOMIES IN A 65 CONVERTIBLE HAVE EXTRA SNAP TRIM FROM THE 1/4 WINDOW BACK :x: :x: ..PM ME PLEASE


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:no:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:00 PM~16606939
> *STRAIGHT TEESING YOU
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

X65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> clean ass 65


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

1982...


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 09:35 PM~16646656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 10:35 PM~16646656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> STRAIGHT TEESING YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 14 2010, 02:00 AM~16606939
> *STRAIGHT TEESING YOU
> 
> 
> ...



please stop teasing, i cant take it :wow: :wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> > clean ass 65
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 11:35 PM~16646656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:0 


> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 PM~16569475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin: Conv '65 !



> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2010, 09:27 AM~16521409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 19 2010, 03:28 PM~16663718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## loudandclear60 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 23 2010, 02:53 AM~16697343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Only a matter of time before that buckles...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 23 2010, 06:51 AM~16697991
> *Only a matter of time before that buckles...
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Feb 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16693595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anybody have any pictures of this bad ass ride?
"Hard On The Boulevard"


























Is one of my favorites rides but i cant find any pictures anywhere :dunno:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 24 2010, 12:56 PM~16709194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this picture


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 24 2010, 02:56 AM~16709194
> *Does anybody have any pictures of this bad ass ride?
> "Hard On The Boulevard"
> 
> ...


i still got the low rider magazine with it thats the car that made me want a 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NVMY6T5_@Feb 24 2010, 11:02 AM~16710671
> *i still got the low rider magazine with it  thats the car that made me want a 65 :thumbsup:
> *


Same here bro. This car was on two different issues. I thought it looked better on the first issue tho


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice bro.


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 24 2010, 07:36 PM~16714431
> *Same here bro. This car was on two different issues. I thought it looked better on the first issue tho
> *


where is that 64 you said you owned?


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Feb 24 2010, 11:14 PM~16718008
> *where is that 64 you said you owned?
> *


Is parked right outside your moms driveway. She's giving me head while i use her computer :biggrin:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 25 2010, 12:29 AM~16718219
> *Is parked right outside your moms driveway. She's giving me head while i use her computer  :biggrin:
> *


well since you lied about owning a 64 how am i to believe this is true :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16727224
> *TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

[/quote]

I like this one :biggrin: :biggrin:  
IMPALASSSSSSSS


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Feb 25 2010, 12:36 AM~16718321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!


----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

here is my 65 from Denmark,with 18 and 20 coys


----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Clean 65^^^


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

getting busy on this bitch!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B DUB (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Feb 28 2010, 10:31 AM~16749431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 AM~16749431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Clean


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA CLASICC / PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Feb 28 2010, 10:31 AM~16749431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing lays better than a five imo


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:worship: *TIGHT*


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 07:39 PM~16753528
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: superclean


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Feb 27 2010, 12:37 PM~16741879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!! :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN 65 SS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 07:39 PM~16753528
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2010, 03:39 AM~16753528
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Feb 28 2010, 11:27 PM~16756843
> *SICK!!!  :0
> *


Cant decide on green flake on white interior again or black on black :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2010, 04:39 AM~16753528
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope this counts :biggrin: Built this 65 last summer, first time I tried to do pattern paintjob on this one.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2010, 11:12 AM~16760364
> *I hope this counts :biggrin: Built this 65 last summer, first time I tried to do pattern paintjob on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2010, 12:12 PM~16760364
> *I hope this counts :biggrin: Built this 65 last summer, first time I tried to do pattern paintjob on this one.
> 
> 
> ...



nice job !


----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick65impala_@Mar 2 2010, 12:00 AM~16767186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sick65impala_@Mar 1 2010, 11:00 PM~16767186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Mar 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16761405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a child seat in the back? good dad :biggrin: teach em young in a ss !


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Mar 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16774050
> *is that a child seat in the back? good dad :biggrin: teach em young in a ss !
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sick65impala_@Mar 1 2010, 09:00 PM~16767186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

not og accessory on antennas, but correct 60s era accessory original


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 4 2010, 02:51 AM~16792831
> *not og accessory on antennas, but correct 60s era accessory original
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 4 2010, 09:45 AM~16795140
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

Possible future plans...

Photoshop:









Original:










To shave or not to shave ?


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sick65impala_@Mar 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16767186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im lovin this what size cylinders, how many pumps,batts?


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16380151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaammm thats clean


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 1 2010, 11:53 AM~16760218
> *:0
> *


TTT!!!! :run:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got a set of power windows for 65-66 hardtop for sale 600.00 martinez-restoration. :wow:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peterbuchberg_@Feb 27 2010, 07:55 AM~16740760
> *here is my 65 from Denmark,with 18 and 20 coys
> 
> 
> ...



looks awesome! i like that style Coys wheel. what size rims are on there?


----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

18 with 235-40 -18 tires in front and 20 with 295-30-20 in rear


----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

its 8.5x18 and 10x20


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)

12s in the back 8s in the front. 2 fatmax reds hydraulic pumps with whammy tank. and 8 batts


----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Mar 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16799547
> *im lovin this what size cylinders, how many pumps,batts?
> *


 :biggrin: 12s in the back, 8s in the front. 2 reds fatmax pumps in a whammy tank. and 8 batts


----------



## ese_aldo (Apr 16, 2009)

found this pic of my dad's old 65 back in the days :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought this last week to become an official owner of a 65. This is when I went to look at it.










This is the day after I bought it.










Have to upload pics of it after I got the rear springs put in, probably later tonight.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 7 2010, 10:55 PM~16823682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.  
BUT I HATE THE RAIN


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

[/quote]

 *hope she didn't put a dent in the hood - sexxxy tho*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> To shave or not to shave ?
> 
> *jus my .02 - don't shave them. they look nicer when they ahve all the chrome on them
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Got the rear springs on her, shocks go in Thursday









Checking how the skirts fit









18's came with the car, temporary until I have everything running smooth, then I'm slapping on some 13x7's


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

delete


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> > To shave or not to shave ?
> >
> > *jus my .02 - don't shave them. they look nicer when they ahve all the chrome on them
> > *
> ...


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 9 2010, 02:00 PM~16839707
> *I bought this last week to become an official owner of a 65. This is when I went to look at it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 08:39 PM~16753528
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2010, 05:43 PM~16889531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2010, 07:43 PM~16889531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.....


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 AM~16812130
> *got a set of power windows for 65-66 hardtop for sale 600.00 martinez-restoration. :wow:
> *


what year did they come off?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pimpmaster T_@Mar 4 2010, 09:42 PM~16799041
> *Possible future plans...
> 
> Photoshop:
> ...


more chrome the betta!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Feb 27 2010, 02:37 PM~16741879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so im not the only one that took on a frame off resto in a one car garage!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 9 2010, 08:10 PM~16238498
> *STICK TO THEM WIRE WHEELS! IT LOOKS TOO NIGGERFY WITH THEM CHRYSLER 300 WHEELS. :uh:
> *


wow such demeaning words!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

post up pics of the interior with the cars too!


----------



## Alelowitaly (Mar 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Mar 4 2010, 08:04 PM~16799820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: chingon!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT FOR THE 65's


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

my homies 65 imp hard top


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 21 2010, 10:06 PM~16957601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Is he going to bust it out again??

that 65 was bad ass!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 23 2010, 10:54 AM~16973598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Mar 25 2010, 07:06 PM~17002256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Mar 25 2010, 07:06 PM~17002256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it :thumbsup: less is more good job


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

real nice... :0


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17002428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

SWEET


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17002428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN! :wow:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Mar 26 2010, 08:59 AM~17007552
> *love it :thumbsup: less is more good job
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brother :cheesy:


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Mar 26 2010, 08:39 PM~17012806
> *Looking good brother  :cheesy:
> *


gracias D see ya sat


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

COMING TO A STATE NEAR YOU


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:09 PM~17020801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 looking very clean. hope i can get my to that level by next year.


----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 23 2010, 10:54 AM~16973598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats F***in sick homie. how many batteries do you got in there.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 28 2010, 06:09 AM~17020801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> ANOTHER 65 RAG DOING IT BIG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THE HOMIE CISO 65 IMP FROM MODESTO CA,


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HES GETTING THE 65 READY 2 BRING IT BACK OUT


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

made some new pics to test my new camera...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is my 65...


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

THATS THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17038789
> *Here is my 65...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17020801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This mofo is gonna be BAAAAAAADDDDDDDD


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

im trying to get her cleaned up for Easter Sunday


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

hopefully she'll run right,,,been parked for 2 years!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

SICK PIC!!! ^^^ :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17002428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 29 2010, 09:28 PM~17038789
> *Here is my 65...
> 
> 
> ...


From the 817!!!! :run:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 30 2010, 01:22 PM~17045776
> *From the 817!!!! :run:
> *


U already know! Sup ur drop is clean... pm me ur # I found u a frame....


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 30 2010, 08:10 PM~17048740
> *U already know! Sup ur drop is clean... pm me ur # I found u a frame....
> *


Thanks. I got extra frame. Is the one you found reinforced?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

any color suggestions for a rag 65?


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 26 2010, 08:07 AM~17006608
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks homie


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Mar 26 2010, 09:59 AM~17007552
> *love it :thumbsup: less is more good job
> 
> 
> ...


 
T T T for 65 rags


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0  :0


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Mar 31 2010, 03:23 PM~17057317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Mar 26 2010, 10:59 AM~17007552
> *love it :thumbsup: less is more good job
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

fellow member


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 30 2010, 06:13 PM~17048774
> *Thanks. I got extra frame. Is the one you found reinforced?
> *


Partial rapped it was on a drop...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey 65 crew... I have a lot of extra 65 impala parts and ss parts also... 2 grills 3 sets of fender skirts... bumper brackets... 1 set of hubs... and plenty more snd me a pm... I will post pics asap!

Thnks... 65IMPALAS4LIFE!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:08 PM~17020795
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff17 (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 31 2010, 03:29 PM~17057372
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

:0


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAScc Modesto Chapter!


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17102601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Find some old Pictures when I stop Drinking and had to replace it with making models a few years Back... Didnt help I still drank to make them... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sold most of the parts all I have left is the center consul for a ss....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Apr 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17104064
> *Find some old Pictures when I stop Drinking and had to replace it with making models a few years Back... Didnt help I still drank to make them... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Another 65'...


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 22 2010, 10:48 PM~16969123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are the rims ?


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

i got a couple 65 models too, i love the 65s!
hope one day to find a real 65, but till now i will build as many 65 models i can get my hands on








repainted it to this








and repainted again to this
































i made a wagon too!

















 :420: :420: :420: if you got some old 65 models and maybe wanna donate them. they could look like these! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pimpmaster T_@Apr 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17104638
> *what size are the rims ?
> *


They're 18's, came with the car. Unsure if I want to get regular or cross lace chinas though.


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

im diggn' that color


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Apr 4 2010, 10:21 AM~17092486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

65 4dr fr sale 2500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=532341&hl=


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody want these, come and get them. I was going to fix them and put them on my car but didn't like how they looked with skirts. $40


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 12 2010, 04:20 PM~17171383
> *Anybody want these, come and get them. I was going to fix them and put them on my car but didn't like how they looked with skirts. $40
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 12 2010, 03:20 PM~17171383
> *Anybody want these, come and get them. I was going to fix them and put them on my car but didn't like how they looked with skirts. $40
> 
> 
> ...


sold, ill take them. pm me if you still have them ill paypal you right now


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know of any 65's for sale in cali, nevada or arizona let me know..........thanks


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17174857
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is superclean!!! Anymore pics??


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 13 2010, 06:22 AM~17175449
> *That is superclean!!! Anymore pics??
> *



x2


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 12 2010, 11:22 PM~17175449
> *That is superclean!!! Anymore pics??
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17174857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please this bitch is clean!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17174857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 12 2010, 03:20 PM~17171383
> *Anybody want these, come and get them. I was going to fix them and put them on my car but didn't like how they looked with skirts. $40
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal, cool guy. Sorry to keep u waiting but thanks I needed these, great condition better than I thought :biggrin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 14 2010, 12:56 PM~17191379
> *Good deal, cool guy. Sorry to keep u waiting but thanks I needed these, great condition better than I thought  :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie, thanks for the compliment! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIAIYfHUNRc



65 impala, link above....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

let me know what you guys got, or if you know of anyone selling one......or if you know someone that will be posting up their 65 at the pomona swap meet next week, let me know.........looking for a running project (hard top) or a semi-decent one.........thanks


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@Apr 13 2010, 12:38 AM~17176219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i always loved that color with that year......wanna trade for a 67????*


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 15 2010, 09:21 PM~17207925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice!!!


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 14 2010, 01:28 PM~17192279
> *No problem homie, thanks for the compliment! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sporting the new chromes, again thanks homeboy i needed them. wasnt at a show, just called her and picked her up to take shots at the park with them on now  

































































































































not on my 65, but on on my friends 60 but a nice one


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> sporting the new chromes, again thanks homeboy i needed them. wasnt at a show, just called her and picked her up to take shots at the park with them on now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 16 2010, 04:31 PM~17215624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 6 2010, 10:10 PM~17119126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNIQUES C.C TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro, but im saving my knockout for when my 65 is lifted and my 48 is done, one of the new girls at my work im messing with and trust me youre going to love that one. this one shes just for the "under construction" phaze. at work so i cant upload pics but today she took topless and bottomless pictures ill post when i get home


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

FUCK YEAH !!!!!! FOUND ONE DOWN THE STREET FROM MY PAD
DIDNT HAVE TO TRAVEL
ORIGINAL OWNER SINCE DAY 1
ORIGINAL SS
EVERY SINGLE PIECE YOU CAN THINK OF IS THERE
RUNS STRONG ON A RE-BUILT 350
INTERIOR IS RE-DONE

AND TO TOP IT OFF, I GOT IT FOR 6500 !!!!!!!!!!! THE FOR SALE SIGN SAID THEY WANTED 13,200 FOR IT AND I SHOWED THE LADY 6500 CASH AND SHE TOOK IT (OF COURSE AFTER HOURS OF NEGOTIATING)


















































































NO RUST NO CANCER
TRUNK IS HELLA CLEAN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> FUCK YEAH !!!!!! FOUND ONE DOWN THE STREET FROM MY PAD
> DIDNT HAVE TO TRAVEL
> ORIGINAL OWNER SINCE DAY 1
> ORIGINAL SS
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 23 2010, 09:05 AM~17279788
> *FUCK YEAH !!!!!! FOUND ONE DOWN THE STREET FROM MY PAD
> DIDNT HAVE TO TRAVEL
> ORIGINAL OWNER SINCE DAY 1
> ...


*you came up on this one bro...take some pics when you clean her up!!! - looks nice*


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks....

i will definately post up pics of her all cleaned up later........i still can't believe the deal


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17279992
> *thanks....
> 
> i will definately post up pics of her all cleaned up later........i still can't believe the deal
> *


damn how you find out about it? i saw when you first posted that you wanted one


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2010, 09:39 AM~17280040
> *damn how you find out about it? i saw when you first posted that you wanted one
> *


i was actually working on a deal with another guy that wanted 5k for a running impala (not an ss) and we were just gonna convert it........then my primo called me and told me there is one at some body shop just sittin there.....i went, talked to the guy and got the ladies info that was selling it, worked on the deal and i got it.....took me a few hours though cause her dad was the og owner and it had some major sentimental value to her.....turns out i only live a few blocks from her (she had it covered up for years and would occasionally turn it on) so i told her that i would keep in touch with her and let her see it when it was all done up.........she almost cried


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 23 2010, 10:56 AM~17280202
> *i was actually working on a deal with another guy that wanted 5k for a running impala (not an ss) and we were just gonna convert it........then my primo called me and told me there is one at some body shop just sittin there.....i went, talked to the guy and got the ladies info that was selling it, worked on the deal and i got it.....took me a few hours though cause her dad was the og owner and it had some major sentimental value to her.....turns out i only live a few blocks from her (she had it covered up for years and would occasionally turn it on) so i told her that i would keep in touch with her and let her see it when it was all done up.........she almost cried
> *



hope you come through..cus she gave you a good as deal


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2010, 09:59 AM~17280231
> 
> hope you come through..cus she gave you a good as deal
> [/b]



i will....i just went to her house to thank her and let her know that i'm gonna keep my word........she was all happy to see me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Natalie83_@May 1 2010, 11:14 AM~17359920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2010, 02:45 PM~17320396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me add to that.... I really wanted to own Roberts car yesterday if he would have hit the MC with that football. LOL








:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT.


----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2DSC01073.JPG


----------



## 65ImpSS (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/3DSC01153.JPG


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## cricka (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice ride 



> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@May 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17398615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Heres mine


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 12:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 12:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cricka_@May 5 2010, 11:07 AM~17399310
> *Nice ride
> Heres mine
> 
> ...


Nice , but I can't take credit thats my ladies ride. I have a 54 chevy. Here's a pic of







mine.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17207925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Just finished paint/interior on mine! 



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


























On the trailer back home after being restored...


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

TTT
franks pics from sonics cruise






[/quote]


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 10 2010, 06:35 PM~17445512
> *Just finished paint/interior on mine!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ur restoration shop forgot one thing!those seats are not correct for that car!


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 11 2010, 06:33 PM~17457753
> *ur restoration shop forgot one thing!those seats are not correct for that car!
> *



Good eye :thumbsup: 

The front seats were already in the car when I bought it. I found out when I went to install the new front seat covers that they weren't even 65 seats... I ended up going with 68 Chevelle covers instead. Even with that, I still think it looks good.


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 10 2010, 03:35 PM~17445512
> *Just finished paint/interior on mine!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice color and 65  
heres mine


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!simple and real clean! :yes:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

can we get some interior shots like of the dash and seats.ect.also trunks too :thumbsup:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17457780
> *Good eye :thumbsup:
> 
> The front seats were already in the car when I bought it.  I found out when I went to install the new front seat covers that they weren't even 65 seats... I ended up going with 68 Chevelle covers instead.  Even with that, I still think it looks good.
> *


yeah the car looks good but those seats :uh: nothing like some 65 buckets!


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 01:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A NICE 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17457780
> *Good eye :thumbsup:
> 
> The front seats were already in the car when I bought it.  I found out when I went to install the new front seat covers that they weren't even 65 seats... I ended up going with 68 Chevelle covers instead.  Even with that, I still think it looks good.
> *


I think they should atleast have done the 65 pattern on the buckets 

Clean car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=534463&st=20








CBAhMTHYT7o&feature=related


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Nice color and 65
> heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres our 65 ss 327 4spd, gotta finish puttin the trim on her!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres my uncles 



BEFORE










































AFTER








heres mine just got it painted its getting pinstripped rite now hopefully by next week it will be done keep you guys posted


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

some more pics for you guys.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@May 16 2010, 04:48 PM~17506765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chrome grille for sale on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...44#ht_500wt_975


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@May 16 2010, 01:48 PM~17506765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh brah...is dis the stock color?? - it looks like mine. i have the stock 67 color - yours is very clean bro*


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

flat tail lights i had made.when's the last time you seen these?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 16 2010, 12:45 PM~17506387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are your pics backwards or did you paint it blue recently?


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2010, 08:20 PM~17535030
> *eh brah...is dis the stock color?? - it looks like mine. i have the stock 67 color - yours is very clean bro
> *


 not is a chevy color but is no stock for a impala but i seem pretty close fo the one u talking about. Thanks


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 11 2010, 04:46 PM~17457878
> *Nice color and 65
> heres mine
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ill be joining the 65 impala fest. just picked one up from ca. pics coming soon. heres a few things i know it will need. 

wiper arms.
arm rests and base pads(black)
wheel well mouldings.(all 4)
thats just for starters.
i just got rid of my glasshouse and the glasshouse fest was very helpful. 
im sure if i have any questions about 65s you experts can answer them.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@May 19 2010, 05:47 AM~17535440
> *flat tail lights i had made.when's the last time you seen these?
> 
> 
> ...


  

Anymore pics?
Looks very nice!!


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAScc


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

NICE 65 RAG. :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@May 18 2010, 09:53 PM~17535525
> *are your pics backwards or did you paint it blue recently?
> *


nope this is the new paint its going to have since it just recently got wrecked, got tired of the original color i had thought id change it up?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 20 2010, 07:02 AM~17549588
> *
> 
> Anymore pics?
> ...


some details to work out on the ones for the right side.
new ones are being made and as soon as i get them ill post more pics.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17556392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass with skirts i thought about putting them on mine.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@May 20 2010, 03:45 PM~17554216
> *IMPALAScc
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP for some badass 65s


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@May 18 2010, 08:47 PM~17535440
> *flat tail lights i had made.when's the last time you seen these?
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*1965 T T T * :thumbsup:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE,ModernTimes_Ep,May 16 2010, 11:45 AM~17506387]













QUOTE,ModernTimes_Ep,May 16


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 14 2007, 10:31 PM~8310628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 02:24 PM~17571594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

thnks :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 01:21 PM~17571280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17571594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have 13x7s on the back wheels? i havent got skirts for my 65 cause everyone keeps saying they pop off when you hit dips


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 23 2010, 10:50 PM~17583549
> *do you have 13x7s on the back wheels? i havent got skirts for my 65 cause everyone keeps saying they pop off when you hit dips
> *


13 all the way around... i shorten the rear end... :biggrin:


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 15 2007, 07:31 AM~8310628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice car


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17571594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
Me like it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 03:58 AM~17584516
> *13 all the way around... i shorten the rear end...  :biggrin:
> *


o shit. did you use rear end from another car or cut that one. if so, how much of a cut from each side


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17571594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good any more pic's


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@May 20 2010, 03:45 PM~17554216
> *IMPALAScc
> 
> 
> ...











impalas everywhere impalas tulare co.


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 5 2010, 12:23 PM~17399870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


double q-vo q-vo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

CHEVITOS FAMILY AFFAIR








ESSJ


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 24 2010, 12:08 PM~17587768
> *o shit. did you use rear end from another car or cut that one. if so, how much of a cut from each side
> *


I dont even knw homie but i will find out for you... it was done when i got it the car was half way done when i got it. :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody have 65 impala wheel well moldings for sale?


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

for sale $120.00


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17623255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how can i tell what size engine i have.
its a 327 4 brrl. but auto zone asked me if it was a 
4.6
5.3
6.5
6.7


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 30 2010, 05:42 AM~17645879
> *how can i tell what size engine i have.
> its a 327 4 brrl. but auto zone asked me if it was a
> 4.6
> ...


I know that a 350 is a 5.7, so I would assume that a 327 is a 5.3, but :dunno:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2010, 01:44 PM~17571392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

65 Impala hood spear, console clock, and console top/door for sale on ebay



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...IT#ht_500wt_975

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...IT#ht_500wt_975

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...IT#ht_500wt_975


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

picking up the car today from the pinstripper took these pics yesterday..
all it needs now is 5 coats of clears on it :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my 65....


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

here is one with my new shoes on...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17675484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of this one!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 12:26 PM~17675522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i'm not a huge fan of green, but this suka is tight* :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 2 2010, 01:34 PM~17676175
> *post more pics of this one!
> *


sorry man thats all i could get wit da mass amount of people there hahaha


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 01:30 PM~17675556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore from this one? Anyone :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 03:59 PM~17677472
> *sorry man thats all i could get wit da mass amount of people there hahaha
> *


*thanks for the pics bradah....much alofas to you and the club - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C.* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jun 2 2010, 04:23 PM~17677719
> *Anymore from this one? Anyone  :dunno:
> *


sorry i aint got anymore of that 1 either...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 04:23 PM~17677730
> *thanks for the pics bradah....much alofas to you and the club - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> *


alohas bradah...no prob man

gotta give it up for da...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 04:27 PM~17677767
> *alohas bradah...no prob man
> 
> gotta give it up for da...
> ...


*right on for the love bro* :thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN 65 RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> WHATS UP 65


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG DOGG JUST PATIANTLY WAITING YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LOL


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 2 2010, 08:20 PM~17679853
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG JUST PATIANTLY WAITING YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LOL
> *


THAT DAY WILL COME SOONER THEN U THINK


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Had to sell!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geerider_@Jun 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17667519
> *Here's my 65....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to put my skirts on!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 3 2010, 08:29 AM~17684077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

i got some 65 vert rear panels for sale brand new pm if interested


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 3 2010, 10:39 AM~17684747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK RIDE! :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry for da blurry pic :angry:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

blurry again dammit :angry:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 12:21 PM~17717690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1966  
But keep on posting


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 10:33 AM~17716703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 7 2010, 12:50 PM~17717944
> *1966
> But keep on posting
> *


dammit :roflmao: i was posting in 4 rooms at da same time :biggrin:thanks for pointing it out :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 11:36 AM~17716721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Plain n simple 

Now thats Gangzta!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

LOVIN THE LOCK UP


----------



## snake-d (Aug 14, 2007)

damn i cant wait to get my hands on a rag 65


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody know if a back seat out of a hardtop will work in a vert


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

sorry its blurry its from my cell 
:biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jun 11 2010, 03:33 PM~17762088
> *sorry its blurry its from my cell
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 10:39 AM~17716754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 8 2010, 11:32 AM~17727862
> *LOVIN THE LOCK UP
> 
> 
> ...


X65 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 11 2010, 04:11 PM~17761915
> *does anybody know if a back seat out of a hardtop will work in a vert
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> sorry for da blurry pic :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 13 2010, 10:57 AM~17773417
> *:happysad:
> *


no its wider but you can cut it and re welded..vert is smaller cus of the piston covers...and its not like somone one will take the seat off to see if its a real vert seat..by the way i need one too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my boys just got some new "old" shoes...


----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

im looking for metal skirts for my 65 if anyone is selling them hit me up


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 15 2010, 05:11 PM~17795994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to know if a versilles rear end will fit a 65 impala? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 15 2010, 07:42 PM~17796850
> *I want to know if a versilles rear end will fit a 65 impala?  :dunno:
> *


whats the reason? bubble caprice rear ends do


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17798216
> *whats the reason? bubble caprice rear ends do
> *


I heard those rear ends are good. Plus Im getting a frame done so i want to put skirts on my car a dics brakes all around?


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jun 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17799626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jun 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17799626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SUPER CLEAN HOMIE. AND THE STANCE IS MEAN!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

love this picture


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17798260
> *I heard those rear ends are good. Plus Im getting a frame done so i want to put skirts on my car a dics brakes all around?
> *


dont it fits with the regular rear end? should get that caprice rear end instead


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> NICE AND CLEAN :0


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> :thumbsup:





> THAT IS SUPER CLEAN HOMIE. AND THE STANCE IS MEAN!






> > NICE AND CLEAN :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Feb 27 2010, 12:37 PM~16741879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17816656
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CLEAN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

G-Moms from the Compton Chapter of the Majestics wants me to let everyone know that she is trying to sell her stock 1965 Impala SS. If anyone is interested in checking it out, please call G-moms at 323-335-4063


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> G-Moms from the Compton Chapter of the Majestics wants me to let everyone know that she is trying to sell her stock 1965 Impala SS. If anyone is interested in checking it out, please call G-moms at 323-335-4063
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> > G-Moms from the Compton Chapter of the Majestics wants me to let everyone know that she is trying to sell her stock 1965 Impala SS. If anyone is interested in checking it out, please call G-moms at 323-335-4063
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 18 2010, 11:54 PM~17830134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ONE'S MINE............................... :biggrin: 



KEEP POST THEM 5'S.............................FEELIN LIKE MCDONALDS......"I'M LOVIN IT"! :yes:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody parting out a 65? I'm looking for the 2 lower valance moldings that go below the front bumper


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 21 2009, 10:36 PM~16053823
> *another sunday in the neighborhood. good friends and beer, good times
> 
> 
> ...


nice. call me next time. :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKSRIDER_@Jun 13 2010, 09:35 PM~17778275
> *im looking for metal skirts for my 65 if anyone is selling them hit me up
> *


Ive got these.... I just have to look into shipping. throw me an offer and your zip code


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

jst a few extra things i had layin around in the shop... hit me up if u need any of this...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

GEE'S 65 FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 27 2010, 11:21 PM~17904203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics....love it!


----------



## sick65impala (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@May 18 2010, 09:47 PM~17535440
> *flat tail lights i had made.when's the last time you seen these?
> 
> 
> ...



How in the hell did you do that??? thats a trip i aint ever seen that be4


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17941760
> *post more pics....love it!
> *


got a couple more here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=512129&st=520


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC

DANNY'S 65 IMPALA


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sick65impala_@Jul 2 2010, 08:44 PM~17949605
> *How in the hell did you do that??? thats a trip i aint ever seen that be4
> *


custom made


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Which company is the best place to get the rear dual antennas?????? 
Seen diffrent styles??????


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 6 2010, 01:24 PM~17974048
> *Which company is the best place to get the rear dual antennas??????
> Seen diffrent styles??????
> *


Ebay has some adjustable ones for about 45 shipped. Some people go with the ones for a 61 or 62 but they can cost about 150-200.


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 30 2010, 01:19 AM~17924150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAScc!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 30 2010, 12:19 AM~17924150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*dats my brotha GEERIDER representing the 65"s* :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Jul 9 2010, 04:58 PM~18006051
> *IMPALAScc!
> 
> 
> ...


love this look....


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Couple new pics of mine...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

you gotta love a 65 some all them 65.s are bad ass ill post mine up soon homies     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2010, 03:06 PM~18011964
> *love this look....
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT! :0


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE EXACT LENGTH OF A 65 RAG AND HOW WIDE IS THE FRONT BUMPER OF A 65


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17904203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DAmn boy...........that motha is coming out HARD......


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 03:03 AM~18120026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!! :worship:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 02:03 AM~18120026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you say........ CLEAN!!!!!!  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY+Jul 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18120001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 24 2010, 02:45 PM~18131730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BKSRIDER_@Jul 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18132616
> *:biggrin:
> *



thank u


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jul 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18134010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU , ITS A 65 THANG


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 12:49 AM~18120001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: 

sweet fuckin color  dammmmmn


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has the following parts forsale 


For hard top and convertible
1. Power og vents 
2. Power bench seat tracks 6 way
3. Power window sets regs, with motors and switches

424 205 7693 all tested and ready to install or [email protected]


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Snapped this one yesterday (still not cut)


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2010, 08:01 AM~18141872
> *Snapped this one yesterday (still not cut)
> 
> 
> ...


looks good as is bro


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD 65 :wow:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 02:03 AM~18120026
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> > :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD 65 :wow:
> 
> 
> dayum!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2010, 08:01 AM~18141872
> *Snapped this one yesterday (still not cut)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18120001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy sheep shit batman!!!!!!

THEM coming out with some badass rides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 25 2010, 12:39 AM~18134493
> *THANK YOU , ITS A 65 THANG
> *


I LIKE YOUR 65 IMPALA. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING IT PERSON. KEEP UP THE GOOD. WORK. :wow:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :wow: U ALMOST THERE 65 :0 KEEP PUSH N


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> > :wow: U ALMOST THERE 65 :0 KEEP PUSH N
> 
> 
> IS THIS THE ONE THAT WAS GETTING DONE OVER AT PETER AND PAULS THE TOMA BROS


----------



## steveogrdz (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steveogrdz_@Jul 29 2010, 01:29 AM~18171423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steveogrdz_@Jul 29 2010, 01:29 AM~18171423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steveogrdz_@Jul 28 2010, 11:29 PM~18171423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steveogrdz (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN 65


----------



## steveogrdz (Nov 11, 2009)

> Thanks getting ready to hit blvd nights downtown modesto


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Jul 30 2010, 07:55 AM~18184229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   BADASS


----------



## Joker's 65 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

YESCA 65-- BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steveogrdz_@Jul 29 2010, 05:02 PM~18177112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

hey dont you cruz with that good lookin guy in the blue 68???? :biggrin:


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steveogrdz_@Jul 29 2010, 01:29 AM~18171423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ready for Friday??Lets do this!!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

from Denmark


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BACK 2 THE TOP 4 THE 65 IMPALAS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterbuchberg_@Aug 8 2010, 10:57 AM~18257074
> *from Denmark
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Jul 11 2010, 11:51 PM~18021635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    I Really like the color on this one, what the brand / type ?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:happysad: Can any body post some pikz of how the rear bumper guards are suppose to install? I installed my but can figure out how the top of the bumper guards goes on?????


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> THIS IS A CLEAN 65 IMPALA


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joker's 65_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18211898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 23 2010, 02:01 AM~18120022
> *:worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

1965 T T M F T


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 23 2010, 02:01 AM~18120022
> *:worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18305494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Jesus  WHAT IS THE NAME OF THAT COLOR


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@Aug 10 2010, 12:24 AM~18272126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this color


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is my 65 impala ss in the garage with my daily driver, regal. :wow:


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, mine is not as nice as yours, but I hope you like it. I still have a lot to do on the car.Thank you....
________________________________________
Cosmetic Dentistry
Cosmetic Dentist


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0  65 RAG LOOKING GOOD


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:gray\'>GEE'S 65, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bad ass 65s homies.My 65 is on the Front cover of Oct issue of Lowrider Magazine Post it homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Aug 18 2010, 01:02 PM~18344132
> *   Bad ass 65s homies.My 65 is on the Front cover of Oct issue of Lowrider Magazine Post it homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Aug 18 2010, 12:02 PM~18344132
> *   Bad ass 65s homies.My 65 is on the Front cover of Oct issue of Lowrider Magazine Post it homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joker's 65_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18211898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Any more pics


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:0

nice 65 's !!!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

mine at a show last week.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

im selling my rocker moldings 80.00 will ship jst snd a pm thy are already polished.....


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 08:29 PM~18357966
> *im selling my rocker moldings 80.00 will ship jst snd a pm thy are already polished.....
> *


any pixs


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Aug 19 2010, 05:22 PM~18356268
> *mine at a show last week.
> 
> 
> ...


That blue looks good on it any more pixs


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 19 2010, 11:51 PM~18359706
> *any pixs
> *


i will post today... :biggrin:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2010, 01:17 AM~18271810
> *
> *



Thats mofo is bad ass!
:sprint:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 18 2010, 09:44 PM~18347035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that interior post more pics!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterbuchberg_@Aug 8 2010, 01:57 PM~18257074
> *from Denmark
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :biggrin:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 16 2010, 07:33 PM~18327323
> *Here is my 65 impala ss in the garage with my daily driver, regal. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


jump through the window.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

whts up 65 CREW... Im sorry for not postin up pics so fast but me and my wife just had our new baby boy... 

but here is the best pic i could get today i had to get back to the hospital...









i will post when we get home... 
both sides are polished and look nice...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 13 2010, 10:47 PM~18305494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow im jealous :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18305494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 21 2010, 05:42 PM~18371127
> *i like that interior post more pics!
> *


Ill do it later. I have a couple of quetions on my door panels


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 16 2010, 06:18 PM~18326378
> *:wow:  Jesus   WHAT IS THE NAME OF THAT COLOR
> *


HE AINT GOING TO TELL. :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 26 2010, 06:39 AM~18410198
> *HE AINT GOING TO TELL.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 26 2010, 07:39 AM~18410198
> *HE AINT GOING TO TELL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Picture of mine from a show last weekend-


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

T T T


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find this?
i need both sides


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 AM~18448372
> *does anyone know where i can find this?
> i need both sides
> 
> ...


Check the vehicle parts forums, there are a few people parting out 5's right now


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 AM~18448372
> *does anyone know where i can find this?
> i need both sides
> 
> ...


TRy Ebay 1965 impala fender and there is a few!

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=1965+impa...6.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

One1Luv Car Club-Las Vegas


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 02:12 PM~18526331
> *One1Luv Car Club-Las Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


  clean 65


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

here is one out of LEGACY central califas my dogg hector & abels ride


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOO475365_@Sep 10 2010, 08:13 PM~18537656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that orange one is ok for a grocery getter


----------



## Pimpmaster T (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 10 2010, 10:28 AM~18533518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size are the wheels this one ? 18 & 20 ?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> any more of this one :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chck my topics im sellin my 65...  













































[/quote]


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pimpmaster T_@Sep 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18557492
> *What size are the wheels this one ? 18 & 20 ?
> *


The fronts are 18x8 and the rears are 20x10 with 5 inch back spacing.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

if anyone has a set of 65 hubcaps please let me knw lookin to buy asap.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

There some hot 5 in the house keep them coming :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cellss65 (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Sep 10 2010, 10:58 PM~18538888
> *here is one out of LEGACY central califas my dogg hector & abels ride
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Aug 28 2010, 11:23 AM~18427012
> *Picture of mine from a show last weekend-
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ride bro, love the color.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 3 2010, 01:15 AM~18213617
> *YESCA 65-- BACK IN THE DAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Fives for 65's!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR RUNNING CONVERTIBLE!
100% DONE LS MONTE


















7604696608 LRD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18665745
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR RUNNING CONVERTIBLE!
> 100% DONE LS MONTE
> 
> ...


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Teddster (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18665745
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR RUNNING CONVERTIBLE!
> 100% DONE LS MONTE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

any 5s from the super show?


----------



## q-vo65 (Oct 14, 2010)

Legacy Cen Cali



































:biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

lookin good homie LEGACY central califas to the top :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got this for Mija........... i will start to work on it next year.... hopfully get it done next year to god willing..........


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Oct 11 2010, 09:24 PM~18787986
> *any 5s from the super show?
> *












*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet picc up


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jul 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18134010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



with a doubt the best 65 vert i have ever seen great job homie. I could only wish mine will turn out like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fish65_@Oct 16 2010, 02:25 PM~18828126
> *with a doubt the best 65  vert i have ever seen great job homie. I could only wish mine will turn out like that!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks big dogg


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 AM~18808786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

im looking for rear corner panel moldings for 65 ss can anyone please help me cant find them no where... pm me thanks for any help


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/2017406019.html

tilt-telescopic steering column FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18917486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.........* :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Oct 27 2010, 08:49 PM~18927718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pics of my homie Rubens 65 "Just Clowning"


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18935943
> *Pics of my homie Rubens 65 "Just Clowning"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18917486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18935943
> *Pics of my homie Rubens 65 "Just Clowning"
> 
> 
> ...



  :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18935985
> *NICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Louu, you have to see it in person to appreciate all the detail. He just put a 44" moon in it yesterday.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Oct 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18927718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18935985
> *NICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 09:12 PM~18936530
> *sup Louu, you have to see it in person to appreciate all the detail. He just put a 44" moon in it yesterday.
> *


I WILL ONE OF THESE DAYS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> THATS A CLEAN 65 RAG


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

> > :biggrin:
> > THATS A CLEAN 65 RAG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Oct 29 2010, 06:53 PM~18943439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Oct 29 2010, 06:53 PM~18943439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18120001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Another pic of Rubens frame after the motor and arms were pinstriped.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 08:02 PM~18949658
> *Another pic of Rubens frame after the motor and arms were pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass Pic. Mario.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 08:02 PM~18949658
> *Another pic of Rubens frame after the motor and arms were pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MY OLD 65 RAG STARTED IN 2007 ALMOST FINISHED IN 2008


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

CISO 65 IMPALA REDONE IN 1998 AND STIILL LOOKING REAL GOOD IN 2010 SHOULD B GETTING A NEW LOOK 4 THE 2011 VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 09:40 AM~18951960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 09:40 AM~18951960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MORE PICS OF CISO 65 IMPALA NOT BAD 4 A 57 YEAR OLD MAN


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 01:22 PM~18953337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

"JUST CLOWNING" will be out in a couple of months!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:25 AM~18958911
> *"JUST CLOWNING" will be out in a couple of months!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good Ruben


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 08:02 PM~18949658
> *Another pic of Rubens frame after the motor and arms were pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:25 AM~18958911
> *"JUST CLOWNING" will be out in a couple of months!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Pic. Ruben, I Love the Love you are getting. :roflmao: Can't wait for your parts to come in... Lets leave something Shhhhhh (Top Secret) for the at the shop foto shoot :wow: :wow: Love or Hate won't shake or Brake us... Down Since Day 1, So Just Keep on Clowning...  *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18961692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Cool Rides.*


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD 65 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Super Clean Rag!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18961692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my ALL TIME Favorites right here


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:  What color top you going with


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> *2010 las vegas supershow...*





> *2010 las vegas supershow...*





> *2010 las vegas supershow...*





> *2010 las vegas supershow...*





>





> :biggrin:





>





> CLEAN ASS 65'S</span>[/b]


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 08:18 PM~18971715
> *NICE RIDE HOMIE.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18961692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL 65s RIGHT THERE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18971762
> *THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL 65s RIGHT THERE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: Sup Ruben


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18971771
> *:yes:  :yes: Sup Ruben
> *


WHATS UP MARIO JUST HERE CHILIN.IVE BEEN WORKING IN HUNTINGTON BEACH.SO IM ON THE FREEWAY ALL EVENING.TIRED AS FUCK.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18971839
> *WHATS UP MARIO JUST HERE CHILIN.IVE BEEN  WORKING IN HUNTINGTON BEACH.SO IM ON THE FREEWAY ALL EVENING.TIRED AS FUCK.
> *


Dam I bet, thats a long ass drive. I thought my drive to Santa fe Sprigs everyday was bad. :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18971762
> *THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL 65s RIGHT THERE.
> *


 :yes: , :yes: *THEY ARE!!!*


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Oct 29 2010, 07:53 PM~18943439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean ass Ride Homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Nov 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18971762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT'S UP???*


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR ALL THE CLEAN ASS 65'S*


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any1 wanna trade for a 64 impala on juice??? iam in oklahoma


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

1965 T T M F T :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18971839
> *WHATS UP MARIO JUST HERE CHILIN.IVE BEEN  WORKING IN HUNTINGTON BEACH.SO IM ON THE FREEWAY ALL EVENING.TIRED AS FUCK.
> *


whats up ruben how you doing


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 4 2010, 10:36 PM~18990981
> *whats up ruben how you doing
> *


IM GOOD LOU,JUST TRYING TO GET MY RIDE DONE SO I CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE REST OF YOU.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 4 2010, 10:39 PM~18991004
> *IM GOOD LOU,JUST TRYING TO GET MY RIDE DONE SO I CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE REST OF YOU.
> *


can't wait to see your car it looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 4 2010, 10:39 PM~18991004
> *IM GOOD LOU,JUST TRYING TO GET MY RIDE DONE SO I CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE REST OF YOU.
> *


we will see you sunday


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 4 2010, 10:42 PM~18991033
> *we will see you sunday
> *


ORALE LOU WILL SEE YOU THEN.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE RIDE THAT WAS GETTING WORK DONE BY PETER AND PAUL TOMA IN RIVERSIDE TOP NOTCH HYDAULICS IF IT IS THIS MOFUCKA IS BAD DOGG EVEN JUS BY LOOKING AT THE PICS IT LOOKS BAD ASS BUT EVEN BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 4 2010, 10:52 PM~18991124
> *IS THIS THE RIDE THAT WAS GETTING WORK DONE BY PETER AND PAUL TOMA IN RIVERSIDE TOP NOTCH HYDAULICS IF IT IS THIS MOFUCKA IS BAD DOGG EVEN JUS BY LOOKING AT THE PICS IT LOOKS BAD ASS BUT EVEN BETTER IN PERSON
> *



:naughty:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 2 2010, 11:59 PM~18973332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 5 2010, 10:20 PM~18998855
> *:naughty:
> *


YEAH I THOUGHT IT WAS FROM UNIQUES THOE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 10:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the baddest 65 rag IMO great job


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 7 2010, 10:17 AM~19007196
> *the baddest 65 rag IMO great job
> *



thanks


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 11 2010, 08:13 PM~19046794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass 65  looks killer on supremes.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 03:28 AM~19006138
> *YEAH I THOUGHT IT WAS FROM UNIQUES THOE
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 11 2010, 09:57 PM~19047809
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 7 2010, 10:17 AM~19007196
> *the baddest 65 rag IMO great job
> *


Have to agree on that.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

1965


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

THATS HOW THE RAZA DOES IT NOTHING BUT SOME OF THE BADDEST 1965 IMPALAS AN SS I EVER SEEN .. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HENTE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doggy+Nov 13 2010, 06:10 PM~19060907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liking the looks of this one


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 30 2008, 08:24 PM~9825566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought the 65-69 were shorter then the 62-64's?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Nov 14 2010, 10:13 AM~19064827
> *I always thought the 65-69 were shorter then the 62-64's?
> *


no. longer wider and roomier, go to 4:09 of the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UJGl6GvLvw


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks homie,that was amazing


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> 2 THE TOP WATCH OUT 4 THIS COLD BLOODED 65!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> TRAFFIC'S 65 IMPALA


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> CISO 65 IMPALA REDONE IN 1998 AND STIILL LOOKING REAL GOOD IN 2010 SHOULD B GETTING A NEW LOOK 4 THE 2011 VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ANOTHER "1" FOR TRAFFIC   CANT WAIT 4 THE NEW YEAR


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> THEY ALL LOOKED GOOD N VEGAS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 13 2010, 08:30 PM~19061855
> *liking the looks of this one
> *


thanks homie right now is for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

THERES A 65 IN THE VIDEO


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 12:02 PM~19100883
> *THERES A 65 IN THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> ...


sick video


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 09:02 AM~19100883
> *THERES A 65 IN THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> ...


wat the fuck is going on at 2:30?


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

Give them a break,their Polish
:cheesy:


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 18 2010, 01:36 PM~19102639
> *wat the fuck is going on at 2:30?
> *


They drank 5 4LOKOS


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

FOR SALE IN VEHICLES


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres mine







































sorry about the quality its from my cell; pics were taken this past sunday


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Nov 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19103231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 01:52 PM~19103231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yesca 65...Back in '93...SHOWTIME CC


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19103231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is hella clean


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

65 in this video...............


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:13 PM~19157965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> 
> 
> DAMM JEFF U GONNA B KILLING THEM ON THE "65" 4 THE 2011!!!!


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> > THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> > DAMM JEFF U GONNA B KILLING THEM ON THE "65" 4 THE 2011!!!!
> 
> 
> nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> 1965 IMPALA RAG  CLEAN 65 TONY


----------



## BEAST (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 22 2010, 10:31 PM~19138918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BACK 2 THE TOP


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

65s TTT :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 12:26 PM~19201553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wrong place,, belongs in 66 FEST


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT FOR SIX FIVES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





> TTT FOR SIX FIVES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


CLEAN ASS RIDES...


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19204777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Nov 30 2010, 11:04 PM~19206909
> *wrong place,, belongs in 66 FEST
> *


*ma bad :biggrin: was doin 65 & 66 at da same time and gottem mixed up  :twak: :buttkick: :guns: *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> TO THE TOP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> TTT FOR SIX FIVES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THE FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

with n without


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Dec 5 2010, 06:15 PM~19247217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know how to stop the ass end of 65 impala from shifting over to one side wen its locked up? Got. Two. Upper arms plus a pan hard bar and sill does it? Like to try fix it don't know if it stresses anything out,all the arms are. Straped,any help would be great thanks


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

JUST A LIL PREVIEW OF OUR 65 IN THE MAKING.. THIS IS HOW JUSDIPN CHPTR 2 IS DOING IT.
























































































































IT IS GETTING PUT TOGETHER BY THE BIG HOMIE CHAVO... SO YOU KNOW ITS GONNA BE A BACK BUMPER... HOTTEST THING IN SOUTHERN CALI.. WATCH OUT NOW JUSDIPN CHPTR 2 PRESIDENT IS DOING IT BIG ONCE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> > THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> > :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65+Dec 5 2010, 10:51 PM~19249932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

My new project that I just picked up, uffin:


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 05:54 PM~19246999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: shit bro going all out on this one.....looks bad azz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 AM~19250592
> *JUST A LIL PREVIEW OF OUR 65 IN THE MAKING.. THIS IS HOW JUSDIPN CHPTR 2 IS DOING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: seeing this bad azz 65 makes me not wana sell mine!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Dec 5 2010, 05:15 PM~19247217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: sup bro


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 AM~19250592
> *JUST A LIL PREVIEW OF OUR 65 IN THE MAKING.. THIS IS HOW JUSDIPN CHPTR 2 IS DOING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics ...sweet resto


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*INLAND EMPIRE STYLISTICS </span>RIDE...</span>*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 02:52 PM~19274315
> *INLAND EMPIRE STYLISTICS </span>RIDE...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 8 2010, 06:10 PM~19276564
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 01:52 PM~19274315
> *INLAND EMPIRE STYLISTICS </span>RIDE...</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Dec 11 2010, 12:58 AM~19299302
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> LOOKING GOOD 65 KEEP THE 5


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> > THIS IS A CLEAN 65 IMPALA
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: TTT..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 12:06 AM~19305464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: nice real nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 12:06 AM~19305464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pair :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

There is going to be some bad ass 65 impala's coming out in 2011.  :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Dec 5 2010, 05:15 PM~19247217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im starting to see more and more 65s with stock tires and hubcaps at shows, looks really good. looking for a set to throw on mine once in a while. even switched up on stocks looks bad ass


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 12 2010, 02:05 PM~19308243
> *im starting to see more and more 65s with stock tires and hubcaps at shows, looks really good. looking for a set to throw on mine once in a while. even switched up on stocks looks bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK NICE BUT I SAY IF YOUR SWITCHED UP WITH STOCKS SLAM THAT BITCH TO THE GROUND IT LOOKS BEST LIKE THAT TO ME OR THE FRONT UP AND BACK DOWN


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Dec 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19258441
> *NOT TO STEEL UR IDEAS JUSDIN BUT TO HELP HATCHET RYDA OUT, LOOK HOW THEY SET UP THE REAR UPPER CONTROL ARMS ON THIS GREEN 65. ITS SET UP LIKE AN A BODY OR G BODY THATS ONE OF THE RIGHT WAYS TO STOP THE REAR FROM SHIFTING OVER. AS LONG AS U HAVE THAT PAN HARD BAR ITS GONNA SHIFT N UNFORTUNATELY THE WAY THE 65 STOCK REAR SUSPENSION IS SET UP U NEED THAT BAR CUS WITH OUT IT THA ASS OF THAT 65 WILL B ALL OVER THE PLACE... HOPE THIS HELPS GOOD LUCK!!
> *


[IMG=http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1961/dscn1571x.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 02:47 PM~19308597
> *[IMG=http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1961/dscn1571x.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 02:56 PM~19308668
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

waiting on u Q vo rolling chassis is ready for benji! got get it out here so we cud rolling that cutty for the wifey before she trades in "G" motorsports for hi n low


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

try too keep up q vo !!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 01:56 PM~19308668
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


what car trailing arms and mounts do you use for that setup


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS+Dec 12 2010, 02:59 PM~19308689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS+Dec 12 2010, 02:59 PM~19308689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! YOU CAN ALREADY TELL THESE WILL BE SOME CLEAN ASS 65'S... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 03:01 PM~19308704
> *waiting on u Q vo rolling chassis is ready for benji! got get it out here so we cud rolling that cutty for the wifey before she  trades in "G" motorsports for hi n low
> *


ahahahah yup its coming close to go to Hi and Low.. ahahaha


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 02:59 PM~19308689
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



Its looking Good QVO... :worship: :worship:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 12:21 PM~19201521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 01:21 PM~19201521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Sick70 (Aug 29, 2010)

More pictures of that 65 CPT BOY! That 65 is SICK!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 14 2010, 12:13 AM~19321431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 14 2010, 12:13 AM~19321431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS A :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 14 2010, 12:13 AM~19321431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow64 (Nov 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19328530
> *Thanks Fellas
> *


TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

RISKY 65


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LAST SHOW BEFORE I SOLD MY 65


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 AM~19340860
> *LAST SHOW BEFORE I SOLD MY 65
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.unique87 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 AM~19340860
> *LAST SHOW BEFORE I SOLD MY 65
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass ride right here clean as hell


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 AM~19340860
> *LAST SHOW BEFORE I SOLD MY 65
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

LEGACY CENTRAL CAL 65 SS JUST GOT LEAFED....


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Real Nice :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Dec 16 2010, 01:07 AM~19340860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 AM~19313283
> *ahahahah yup its coming close to go to Hi and Low.. ahahaha
> *


tell hi n low im gonna fire porkey to hire him !


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 16 2010, 10:20 AM~19342816
> *LEGACY CENTRAL CAL 65 SS JUST GOT LEAFED....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY+Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE CLASSIEST 65 RAGS IN HERE.... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 17 2010, 11:37 PM~19358629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

question. my 65 has a single master brake cylinder, not a dual. to put in a dual, do i just switch the master cylinder and keep the front drums or do i have to put disc in front. i know, its best to put disc, but i got a guy selling me a dual for 20 bucks thats why i say for now can i just switch it. and is there anything in the lines i have to change? thanks guys


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

i changed my single master cylinder on my 65 but its a dual for drums not disc made by wild wood and you do have to changes brake line very simple just a T right under master cylinder mounted on da frame but it really didnt make the car stop any better goin to add disc brakes this year


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19204777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



y eso...who's is that ????


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 17 2010, 11:28 PM~19357860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is sick!!


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 12 2010, 02:21 PM~19308385
> *THEY LOOK NICE BUT I SAY IF YOUR SWITCHED UP WITH STOCKS SLAM THAT BITCH TO THE GROUND IT LOOKS BEST LIKE THAT TO ME OR THE FRONT UP AND BACK DOWN
> *


i see you in a lot of topics with a lot of opinions yet so little knowledge of lowriders. you must be young.


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19204777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean and simple


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NVMY6T5_@Dec 18 2010, 10:36 AM~19360697
> *i changed my single master cylinder on my 65 but its a dual for drums not disc made by wild wood and you do have to changes brake line very simple just a T  right under master cylinder mounted on da frame but it really didnt make the car stop any better goin to add disc brakes this year
> *


cool, thanks ill do that. im changing it from single to dual because its not to stop it better but because if on the single one, if it goes out, it wont stop. on a dual if one goes out, the second one will stop it. do you know what i mean. 

i havent changed mine to disc because i keep hearing you cant run 13x7 reverse wire wheels with them. you have to get this expensive kit that will clear it. well thats what ive heard, dont know if thats true or not. also heard if you get that caliper bracket off ebay for like 60 bucks, you can mount the caliper off a certain year chevy from a junkyard then just get the power master cylinder to push it and u save alot. again its what theyve told me, not sure


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 18 2010, 01:37 PM~19361455
> *cool, thanks ill do that. im changing it from single to dual because its not to stop it better but because if on the single one, if it goes out, it wont stop. on a dual if one goes out, the second one will stop it. do you know what i mean.
> 
> i havent changed mine to disc because i keep hearing you cant run 13x7 reverse wire wheels with them. you have to get this expensive kit that will clear it. well thats what ive heard, dont know if thats true or not. also heard if you get that caliper bracket off ebay for like 60 bucks, you can mount the caliper off a certain year chevy from a junkyard then just get the power master cylinder to push it and u save alot. again its what theyve told me, not sure
> *


I used a dual master cylinder off a 69 corvette, and a proportioning valve off an 80's caprice and it worked great in my 65 with front drums.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Dec 18 2010, 04:43 PM~19362846
> *I used a dual master cylinder off a 69 corvette, and a proportioning valve off an 80's caprice and it worked great in my 65 with front drums.
> *


hell yea, cool. thanks for the info bro, wasnt sure where to get them or what cylinder would work :cheesy:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 18 2010, 01:37 PM~19361455
> *cool, thanks ill do that. im changing it from single to dual because its not to stop it better but because if on the single one, if it goes out, it wont stop. on a dual if one goes out, the second one will stop it. do you know what i mean.
> 
> i havent changed mine to disc because i keep hearing you cant run 13x7 reverse wire wheels with them. you have to get this expensive kit that will clear it. well thats what ive heard, dont know if thats true or not. also heard if you get that caliper bracket off ebay for like 60 bucks, you can mount the caliper off a certain year chevy from a junkyard then just get the power master cylinder to push it and u save alot. again its what theyve told me, not sure
> *


What's up impalaray, I heard you can use the 80's caprice or cadillac disc brake setup...


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

i also heard 8os caddillac disc would work nobody could tell me exactly wich caddillac to get them from always got my eye out when at wrecking yard bear brakes makes a kit to fit 13teens but yeah exspensive. Doesnt help for the front but i know for the back disc brakes they use 90s thunder bird rear callipers that fit 13teens no problem


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18962733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Dec 19 2010, 10:00 PM~19372429
> *What's up impalaray, I heard you can use the 80's caprice or cadillac disc brake setup...
> *


coby333, nvmy6t5, thanks. i ordered the ebay brackets, 60 bucks. so im going to play around with calipers from caddys and caprice from the junkyard and see which work best. once i get it down and figure it out ill post on here with pics. again thanks for pointing me in the right direction guys, i needed to know this b4 i went out and bought alot of calipers i couldnt use


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY+Dec 17 2010, 10:28 PM~19357860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERRRRRRRRY NICE RIDE... NICE PHOTO SHOOT TOO...


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

VERRRRRRRRY NICE RIDE... NICE PHOTO SHOOT TOO...
[/quote]
thanks homie juice is next with skirts to finish her off


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 21 2010, 12:02 AM~19382552
> *coby333, nvmy6t5, thanks. i ordered the ebay brackets, 60 bucks. so im going to play around with calipers from caddys and caprice from the junkyard and see which work best. once i get it down and figure it out ill post on here with pics. again thanks for pointing me in the right direction guys, i needed to know this b4 i went out and bought alot of calipers i couldnt use
> *


No problem let me no wich calipers work


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 16 2007, 08:27 AM~7701915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> VERRRRRRRRY NICE RIDE... NICE PHOTO SHOOT TOO...


thanks homie juice is next with skirts to finish her off  
[/quote]

COOL WILL BE :drama: :drama: DROPPING IN TO CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS... GREAT WORK ON THAT RAG... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE 65 IMPALA


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> HERE U GO DAVE
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass+Dec 23 2010, 10:08 AM~19402674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE 65 RIDES RIGHT THERE...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 18 2010, 03:37 PM~19361455
> *cool, thanks ill do that. im changing it from single to dual because its not to stop it better but because if on the single one, if it goes out, it wont stop. on a dual if one goes out, the second one will stop it. do you know what i mean.
> 
> i havent changed mine to disc because i keep hearing you cant run 13x7 reverse wire wheels with them. you have to get this expensive kit that will clear it. well thats what ive heard, dont know if thats true or not. also heard if you get that caliper bracket off ebay for like 60 bucks, you can mount the caliper off a certain year chevy from a junkyard then just get the power master cylinder to push it and u save alot. again its what theyve told me, not sure
> *


yes you can run 13x7 with disc up front, just have to gind the calipers a bit, my front discs came from a 70 Impala, changed everything (spindles, discs, calipers, booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve, and lines) no guessing game here............... you can use front disc from 67-70 for the conversion on the 65-66


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 24 2010, 08:36 PM~19415259
> *yes you can run 13x7 with disc up front, just have to gind the calipers a bit, my front discs came from a 70 Impala, changed everything (spindles, discs, calipers, booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve, and lines) no guessing game here............... you can use front disc from 67-70 for the conversion on the 65-66
> *


shit, thanks alot bro :cheesy: did you use the caliper brackets i ordered on ebay or did the whole thing come out and go straight into it? thats awesome, the whole setup went right in or was there any drilling/cutting/welding? and you used your original a arms right? if so, they went right in? again thanks alot for the info, saved me alot of time and money trying different calipers and setups. the kit they sell in pomona for front disc brakes with booster that supposedly is so you can use 13x7s is around 1000 bucks atleast, so i know alot of guys on here are happy with this info. thanks, and merry xmas guys


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 25 2010, 03:25 PM~19418611
> *shit, thanks alot bro  :cheesy:  did you use the caliper brackets i ordered on ebay or did the whole thing come out and go straight into it? thats awesome, the whole setup went right in or was there any drilling/cutting/welding? and you used your original a arms right? if so, they went right in? again thanks alot for the info, saved me alot of time and money trying different calipers and setups. the kit they sell in pomona for front disc brakes with booster that supposedly is so you can use 13x7s is around 1000 bucks atleast, so i know alot of guys on here are happy with this info. thanks, and merry xmas guys
> *


no brackets where used, everything was used from the 70 Impala, they bolt up to the stock a-arms, holes where drilled onto the firewall to mount the booster and grinding down the calipers, those where the only modifications done, other than that everything is bolt on............ the trick is to buy as many parts from the donor car, make shure you get everything, including the bolts, the stock disc is up to you want to get them, since you can upgrade to cross drilled discs, but if you are keeping it stock than get them, just have to turn them to get them straight..............


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 25 2010, 07:51 PM~19420587
> *no brackets where used, everything was used from the 70 Impala, they bolt up to the stock a-arms, holes where drilled onto the firewall to mount the booster and grinding down the calipers, those where the only modifications done, other than that everything is bolt on............ the trick is to buy as many parts from the donor car, make shure you get everything, including the bolts, the stock disc is up to you want to get them, since you can upgrade to cross drilled discs, but  if you are keeping it stock than get them, just have to turn them to get them straight..............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19426461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 16 2010, 10:20 AM~19342816
> *LEGACY CENTRAL CAL 65 SS JUST GOT LEAFED....
> 
> 
> ...


MAN LOVE THIS COLOR


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

COLD BLOODED 65 SHOULD B READY 2011


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 27 2010, 12:58 PM~19431594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE SOME NICE LOOKIN PIECES! ARE THOSE THE BACKINGS TO THE DOOR MIRRORS IN THE PIC WITH MOTOR MOUNT BRACKETS AND THE STEERING COLUMN BRACKET? IF SO, HOW DID YOU TAKE THEM APART?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 24 2010, 02:51 PM~19412963
> *DAMN NICE 65 RIDES RIGHT THERE...
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Got this for sale

65 rag up for sale. $5300 Located in Maryland PM me if interested

***********Possible Trades - send me what u have********
Car Needs these to get running: transmission crossmember, radiator, drive shaft, engine harness

Top works good and is in good condition, SS interior has no rips and is in driver quality. 

Previous owner put sheetmetal over existing trunk and floors

Bill of Sale, but currently working to get Title


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone a nice 65 HT for sale?
Just send me PM !


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-VO 65 (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 16 2010, 10:20 AM~19342816
> *LEGACY CENTRAL CAL 65 SS JUST GOT LEAFED....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 27 2010, 06:25 PM~19433930
> *Got this for sale
> 
> 65 rag up for sale.  $5300 Located in Maryland PM me if interested
> ...


Nice solid project  :thumbsup:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 28 2010, 11:12 PM~19446136
> *Nice solid project  :thumbsup:
> *


SURE IS BUT MY FAVORITE RAG IN HERE SO FAR IS CPT.BOYS... THAT MOFO IS SIMPLY PUT, BEAUTIFUL... CLASSY, AND UPTOWN LOOKING... CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT RAG TO BUST OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 08:27 PM~19462540
> *SURE IS BUT MY FAVORITE RAG IN HERE SO FAR IS CPT.BOYS... THAT MOFO IS SIMPLY PUT, BEAUTIFUL... CLASSY, AND UPTOWN LOOKING... CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT RAG TO BUST OUT... :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Dec 31 2010, 03:34 PM~19469468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

LOOKING FOR A FRONT BENCH SEAT FOR 65 RAG ANYBODY GOT ONE?


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 2 2011, 09:12 PM~19486290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about trading these for a nice set of the supersport ones. These were chromed about six months ago, never been on the car. Anybody that's willing to trade or that has a nice set for sale pm me.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Now That's A True Classic


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime+Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19516937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by congo_@Dec 26 2010, 12:43 AM~19420852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey who did your plaque, thanks


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for 65! :biggrin: Anyone know where I could find rear window blinds for a 65?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 9 2011, 10:47 AM~19547518
> *TTT for 65! :biggrin: Anyone know where I could find rear window blinds for a 65?
> *


unless youre looking for og sancos, which i dont know who has any for sale, this other guy would be your best bet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-63-64-IM...sQ5fAccessories

message him you need them for a 65 and hell make some with longer blades


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT for all those clean 65's !! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAS cc! ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Before bodyoff










My 65 almost ready for paint. First finish the bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 20 2011, 09:21 AM~19647576
> *Before bodyoff
> 
> 
> ...



Shit looked mad clean in the first place.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 25 2006, 10:58 AM~6632911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 13 2007, 08:03 AM~6976186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Simply amazing... very cool pic!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Mar 5 2007, 01:11 AM~7405757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the image :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

> [/quo
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ANYMORE OF THESE


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Jan 21 2011, 12:41 PM~19660054
> *Shit looked mad clean in the first place.
> *


Yeah, it looked clean, but it wasn't. A lot of amateur bodywork done when it was still in the US, probably done by this fool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db3PQQvm7cQ. :biggrin: Had it for about 2 years and the rust came underneath the paint. So it was time to do a body off :biggrin: 
It will look as new when it's finished. Car will be totally patterned out. I'll post some pics when it's in tape stage ready for paint


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 9 2011, 08:59 PM~19551531
> *unless youre looking for og sancos, which i dont know who has any for sale, this other guy would be your best bet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-63-64-IM...sQ5fAccessories
> ...


Thanks sent email guess ill see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by congo_@Jan 21 2011, 04:55 PM~19662425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZONE808 (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Jan 12 2011, 08:43 PM~19582752
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

HI FIVE FOR THE 5s! :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

My homie just picked this up for $2500. All original, and has all the trim, emblem and bezzels. Let the tear down begin


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 24 2011, 10:21 PM~19689314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a solid project :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by congo_@Jan 21 2011, 04:55 PM~19662425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 65.... :wow: SEEN IT N PERSON!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 25 2011, 10:06 PM~19697827
> *Looks like a solid project  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 24 2011, 10:21 PM~19689314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT'S IN REAL NIIICE SHAPE... GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

WHAT A WASTE


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 29 2011, 06:27 PM~19732915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: :angry:


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by volvo240guy_@Dec 6 2010, 11:05 PM~19258473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 29 2011, 06:27 PM~19732915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :barf: :barf:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 29 2011, 07:27 PM~19732915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :nosad: poor six5 R.I.P!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 31 2011, 03:49 PM~19747855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 29 2011, 07:27 PM~19732915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody needs to bring that back!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 20 2011, 07:21 AM~19647576
> *Before bodyoff
> 
> 
> ...


almost the same color as my old one


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

my old rag top


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

my first impala i ever fixed up at 19


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 24 2011, 09:21 PM~19689314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  PARTNER GOT A DEAL, LOOKS LIKE!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

i'm looking for a right (passanger) side fender..need asap..please PM me if you can help


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19769530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19769530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, youre missing 2 things that i have and might sell if i get my hands on another set im watching. ill let you know, guy might give up his set cheap


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 65 FROM AMSTERDAM MAJESTICS


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i have the dealer album, but ive never seen this before, this shit is cool

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1965-CHEVRO...lsQ5fLiterature


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Feb 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19773103
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 65 FROM AMSTERDAM MAJESTICS
> *


WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN? THE RED ONE?


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Werner_@Feb 3 2011, 03:42 PM~19779298
> *WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN?  THE RED ONE?
> *


yeah the red or burgandy one


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

few pics of my 65 at a local show here in sydney australia


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :biggrin:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:33 PM~19798943
> *few pics of my 65 at a local show here in sydney australia
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> HE PICKED UP A FEW NEW PARTS FOR "65"


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> > HE PICKED UP A FEW NEW PARTS FOR "65"
> >
> >
> > HE SHOULD B NEW 4 THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 07:12 AM~19819407
> *CLEAN RIDE...
> *


thanks homie   
bit more work here and there and shes done


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

The 5s are on Page 6 of "Post your Rides" Oh, Hell Nawl!

Got to bring it back to the top!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 11 2011, 03:25 PM~19846522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your car done :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## BuiltNOTbought (Oct 13, 2010)

anybody know were i can get the crome under the hood for 65 impala


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Feb 14 2011, 05:21 PM~19869487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Classic Inds., think even orange car and truck have em


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

quote=Barba,Feb 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19871580]








[/quote]

CLEAN ASS RAG!!! TTT...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1965_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Feb 3 2011, 06:11 PM~19780464
> *yeah the red or burgandy one
> *


THIS IS THE ONE FROM MARK.
BTW IT'S FOR SALE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> :yes:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19871580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19871580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam nice impala :thumbsup what's up homies I jus got ahold of a 65 ss runs so smooth ill try post pics of it soon does anybody have a og steering wheel for sell


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 07:50 PM~19877793
> *Dam nice impala :thumbsup what's up homies I jus got ahold of a 65 ss runs so smooth ill try post pics of it soon does anybody have a og steering wheel for sell
> *


check the 65 parts topic


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 03:50 PM~19877793
> *Dam nice impala :thumbsup what's up homies I jus got ahold of a 65 ss runs so smooth ill try post pics of it soon does anybody have a og steering wheel for sell
> *











Dennis


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 15 2011, 07:46 PM~19879365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

you guyz are about to witness heavan these guys wont let nobody know were its at... :angry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyfsnn-rBso&feature=related


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Feb 15 2011, 09:12 PM~19880358
> *you guyz are about to witness heavan these guys wont let nobody know were its at... :angry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyfsnn-rBso&feature=related
> *


PRETTY SURE THEY GONNA TRY TO CAPITALIZE ON THEIR FIND...


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

yea your right id probably do the same...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 16 2011, 02:13 PM~19885309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

heres my 65 runs so good


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

jus needs a new paint job has the og 327


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Feb 14 2011, 05:21 PM~19869487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my homie website http://www.mdctinc.com  u can get thm thr


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 04:03 PM~19886591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Feb 14 2011, 05:21 PM~19869487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A SET FOR THE HOOD I NEVER USED! :uh:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's mine i just got...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE 65 IMPALA


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 2 2011, 10:12 PM~19486290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19898087
> *RARECLASS IE 65 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


Fuker is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 05:21 AM~19900136
> *Fuker is clean :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONESICKLS_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19898084
> *Here's mine i just got...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good  
more pics?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 18 2011, 04:18 PM~19903606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA CLASICC....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 19 2011, 07:08 PM~19912197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Werner_@Feb 18 2011, 02:44 PM~19903359
> *looking good
> more pics?
> *


Will post some up tonight


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Feb 18 2011, 04:18 PM~19903606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BAD ASS FLICK, OF A PRETTY CLEAN RIDE...


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONESICKLS_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19898084
> *Here's mine i just got...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Looks like what mine is gonna be like :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Anybody looking for a running 65 project??? Check out the link and shoot me a PM  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19928624


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 05:21 AM~19900136
> *Fuker is clean :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE
:biggrin:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT for the 65's !!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!!! Thats hard as fuck. :wow: :worship:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: wow super clean dammm


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> 65 DOING IT


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is angel from martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass 65's out for a benefit car show on march,27,2011 the show is for autism speaks lets show people that lowrider's can make it happen


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 09:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn!! So clean! Beautiful ride homie!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONESICKLS_@Feb 22 2011, 04:04 AM~19928352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 24 2011, 03:03 PM~19952111
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie its coming along...


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 24 2011, 04:02 PM~19952103
> *damn!! So clean! Beautiful ride homie!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 01:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Feb 15 2011, 08:12 PM~19880358
> *you guyz are about to witness heavan these guys wont let nobody know were its at... :angry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyfsnn-rBso&feature=related
> *


Did you see that ? WOW :wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ASS RIDE...


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: love seeing that 5 at the shows!


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Talking about bad ass rides


----------



## bdogg (Feb 24, 2009)

thats sick


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU POST SOME MORE PICS?!?


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 28 2011, 09:33 PM~19984953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



superclean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats 1 fine sexy five


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 28 2011, 09:31 PM~19984931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam car is sweet hopfully mine will look like that 1 day


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 5! LIKE THE INTERIOR SCHEME. CHROME DASH TOO AUDIO AND VIDEO SETUP! :thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking for a 65 for trade, pm me if interested


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. METALLICA (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jul 23 2010, 03:03 AM~18120026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR. METALLICA (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 11:02 AM~19100883
> *THERES A 65 IN THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> ...


If you are only going to have one lowrider in your whole video make it a 65' Impala !


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Drama_ (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2010, 09:01 AM~18141872
> *Snapped this one yesterday (still not cut)
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the painted front lower bumper. Very nice


----------



## Drama_ (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Oct 29 2010, 07:53 PM~18943439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT, CLICK, SAVE!


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

TRYING TO HAVE IT READY FOR GOODGUYS NEXT WK.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porkys1965impalass_@Mar 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20054376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simply put BADASS


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Mar 9 2011, 10:25 PM~20054692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i like it! what size wheels


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 10 2011, 07:50 AM~20057478
> *wow, i like it! what size wheels
> *


22s


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 10 2011, 07:50 AM~20057478
> *wow, i like it! what size wheels
> *


22s


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porkys1965impalass+Mar 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20054376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark.+Mar 5 2011, 09:13 AM~20021117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NIIICE ASS RIDES!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

i got this 65 ss conv. 90% completed it needs just finish putting back together if interested can send pics. serious buyers only please lets not waste each others times.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 10 2011, 03:00 PM~20060711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 10 2011, 11:00 PM~20060711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 10 2011, 03:00 PM~20060711
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Silver Leaf is simple and clean


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

update on my 65. no chrome undercarriage or chrome engine, no candy paint. simple so far but ill get there one day, im sitting on this and another project a 48 chevy that im dropping alot of money on, im trying guys  









































































































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD10J0uFAfE


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20072837
> *update on my 65. no chrome undercarriage or chrome engine, no candy paint. simple so far but ill get there one day, im sitting on this and another project a 48 chevy that im dropping alot of money on, im trying guys
> 
> 
> ...



i like that! clean n simple!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 11 2011, 11:42 PM~20073359
> *i like that! clean n simple!
> *


x870 :werd:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray+Mar 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20072837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup charles


----------



## Drama_ (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 12 2011, 12:28 AM~20072837
> *update on my 65. no chrome undercarriage or chrome engine, no candy paint. simple so far but ill get there one day, im sitting on this and another project a 48 chevy that im dropping alot of money on, im trying guys
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

here some pic,s of my 5 from the OTHERSIDE CC downunder Sydney Australia


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porkys1965impalass_@Mar 10 2011, 02:49 AM~20054376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 12 2011, 12:35 AM~20073317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, like i said im not up there yet but am trying, will get there soon  

is your impala coil over or coil under? and do you have shocks in it? i have coil under and mine slams this low, but without the shocks. with the shocks its not as low but still looks good. but slammed like this it looks bad ass



> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 11 2011, 11:35 PM~20073317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by congo_@Mar 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20083547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: o so fine thats 1 sexy five :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 12 2011, 09:10 AM~20074431
> *Wassup charles
> *


:wave: what's happening


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 AM~20084685
> *thanks guys, like i said im not up there yet but am trying, will get there soon
> 
> is your impala coil over or coil under? and do you have shocks in it? i have coil under and mine slams this low, but without the shocks. with the shocks its not as low but still looks good. but slammed like this it looks bad ass
> *



I have coil over and no shocks, i use accumulators


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 11 2011, 01:36 PM~20068836
> * Silver Leaf is simple and clean
> *



THANKS!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

COLD BLOODED 65 IN THE WORKS ALMOST READY 4 PAINT


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 14 2011, 06:52 AM~20087033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Mar 14 2011, 12:31 AM~20079798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride jay, now post that shit up on our thread also.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> Tee Majestics A.V.
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

if your dash trims look like shit cause the woodgrain is faded or peeling off but yet the stainless still looks good, take the trims off from behind the dash, with a butterknife from the end pry off the woodgrain pattern plate, and youll be left with this










2 feet of this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WOOD-GRAIN-...sQ5fAccessories










goes on easy as fuck, this is it done























































2 feet of it costs under 15 bucks shipped, not sure what new trims cost but this will work too


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 17 2011, 05:52 PM~20116149
> *if your dash trims look like shit cause the woodgrain is faded or peeling off but yet the stainless still looks good, take the trims off from behind the dash, with a butterknife from the end pry off the woodgrain pattern plate, and youll be left with this
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Whats up impalaray, lookin good!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Mar 18 2011, 02:43 PM~20123544
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Whats up impalaray, lookin good!!!
> *


thanks  i actually had the vinyl woodgrain sheet for my f150 dash but i bought the woodgrain kit from woodgrainit.com, i was going to throw it out when i remembered my dash trims look like shit, it might work. took me 5 min to take them off, 5 min take old woodgrain plate off, less than 5 min to put the vinyl sheet on and back on the car. so did it all in under 20 min. was planning on going to truck and car shop this weekend too for the trims and theyre around 200, but this will do just fine :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 06:33 PM~20108472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 17 2011, 04:52 PM~20116149
> *if your dash trims look like shit cause the woodgrain is faded or peeling off but yet the stainless still looks good, take the trims off from behind the dash, with a butterknife from the end pry off the woodgrain pattern plate, and youll be left with this
> 
> 
> ...


DONT take off the woodgrain pattern plate when you do this in the beginning, its easier to just lay the vinyl sheet it over it instead of taking it off and putting it on over the metal under. you can even do it without taking off the long trim and ashtray trim from the dashboard


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> > Tee Majestics A.V.
> >
> >
> > > [
> > ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

HERE'S MINE!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> HERE'S MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> :0 SEEN IT IN PERSON VERY CLEAN 65 SS RAG


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 22 2011, 04:22 AM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, this one looks hella clean - anymore pics?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a side shot of those rims?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> > HERE'S MINE!
> > :0 SEEN IT IN PERSON VERY CLEAN 65 SS RAG
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: super clean


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 17 2011, 04:52 PM~20116149
> *if your dash trims look like shit cause the woodgrain is faded or peeling off but yet the stainless still looks good, take the trims off from behind the dash, with a butterknife from the end pry off the woodgrain pattern plate, and youll be left with this
> 
> 
> ...




THATS LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *
> eh bro...where did you get your red cup holders? - damnit i've been looking for those *:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> > *
> > eh bro...where did you get your red cup holders? - damnit i've been looking for those *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Mar 21 2011, 09:03 PM~20147153
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> > HERE'S MINE!
> > :0 SEEN IT IN PERSON VERY CLEAN 65 SS RAG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 22 2011, 01:01 AM~20149086
> *wow, this one looks hella clean - anymore pics?
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 22 2011, 01:17 AM~20149138
> *do you have a side shot of those rims?
> *


YEAH I DO BUT IM STILL LEARNING HOW TO POST BUT I WILL POST MORE IN A BIT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> > *
> > eh bro...where did you get your red cup holders? - damnit i've been looking for those *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 24 2011, 04:51 PM~20172021
> *still had some of the vinyl sticker, changed up the cup holder since i dont have anything red inside the 65, and so itll match the dash trims i just did
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

does anyone have any suugestions on wat the best drive shaft to run is on the 65? besides the black magic one? i have a slip and stub already and it works pretty good but the drive shaft place cant get a good balance on it so wen i hit a sertin speed i can feel it geting all fucked up,was woundering if they make a slip drive shaft that you can get a proper balance on? any help would be great thanks homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :0 BADDDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS PIC 65
> TRAFFIC :cheesy:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> > :0 BADDDDDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS PIC 65
> > TRAFFIC :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 22 2011, 01:17 AM~20149138
> *do you have a side shot of those rims?
> *













HERE YOU GO HOMIE LITTLE DIRTY THO


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 23 2011, 09:15 PM~20165496
> *RIGHT ON BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 25 2011, 04:30 PM~20180667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks. i like those, where did u get them?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got my corner trim pieces yesterday to finally put on the rear trim, but saw i need to take off bumper to get the corner pieces off and put the trim on. has anyone ever taken off the rear bumper? is it just the bolts holding the bracket to the frame or is there hidden bolts anywhere? thanks guys


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Mar 24 2011, 08:57 PM~20173935
> *does anyone have any suugestions on wat the best drive shaft to run is on the 65? besides the black magic one? i have a slip and stub already and it works pretty good but the drive shaft place cant get a good balance on it so wen i hit a sertin speed i can feel it geting all fucked up,was woundering if they make a slip drive shaft that you can get a proper balance on? any help would be great thanks homies
> *


stock driveshaft, 12 bolt with 4 link and 12" strokes...how much more lift do you need fuckko??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Mar 26 2011, 08:50 PM~20189219
> *stock driveshaft, 12 bolt with 4 link and 12" strokes...how much more lift do you need fuckko??? :biggrin:
> *


cause fool im sick of my motor pushing in to my rad, :angry: i dont wana run the black majic one if i dont have to, f.i.o :uh:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Mar 27 2011, 06:11 AM~20189976
> *cause fool im sick of my motor pushing in to my rad,  :angry:  i dont wana run the black majic one if i dont have to, f.i.o  :uh:
> *



I had that same problem before,, now i got this slipyoke between it and that works fine  

I got this one from Big Rich shop

CENTRAL DRIVESHAFTS AND CHROME
5718 S. SANTA FE AVE 
LOS ANGELES CA 90058


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> <span style='color:green'>
> CISO LOOKING GOOD THIS 65 WAS DONE IN 1998 GETTING SOME UPGRADES 4 2011


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 25 2011, 09:44 PM~20182769
> *cool thanks. i like those, where did u get them?
> *



I GOT THEM FROM CHARLIE....... WIRE WIRE KING....... THE ORIGINAL MAKER OF ZENITH CAMPBELL :biggrin:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by magana75_@Mar 27 2011, 10:54 AM~20192536
> * TTT
> *



 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

CLEAN ASS RAG HOMIE


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


......SUPER CLEAN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONESICKLS_@Mar 29 2011, 10:20 AM~20209597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: mine looks like urs almost the same color


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONESICKLS_@Mar 29 2011, 10:20 AM~20209597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that color what color is it


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fish65_@Mar 30 2011, 04:21 PM~20221031
> *I like that color what color is it
> *


Not sure what color it is i got it like that but its getting paint it Jet Black...


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. METALLICA_@Mar 9 2011, 03:10 AM~20048883
> *If you are only going to have one lowrider in your whole video make it a 65' Impala !
> *


wasnt that car in the video from colorado it was featured in lrm


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

my 65 coming in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Apr 1 2011, 06:34 AM~20234498
> *my 65 coming in 2011  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20206276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Mar 28 2011, 11:05 PM~20207099
> *......SUPER CLEAN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE........


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 20x10 will fit in the rear of a 65/66 bagged?


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: on 65's


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> LOOKING GOOD 65


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 04:19 AM~20241263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE.


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

.....NEW OWNER..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 01:19 AM~20241263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  CLEAN A$$ 5..................


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 11:57 AM~20242881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 03:19 AM~20241263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass five :h5:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaked85, 64_EC_STYLE
:h5: :sprint:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 11:57 AM~20242881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New owner looks happy uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 08:19 AM~20241263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm..that is just too beautiful! Amazing shot homie! And amazing 65' !!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 4 2011, 05:50 PM~20255622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20243904
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaked85, 64_EC_STYLE
> :h5:  :sprint:
> *


my ninja! whats up :cheesy:


----------



## Sask65 (Apr 1, 2011)

New to layitlow.... First post! I'm an import guy and this is my first domestic i'm working on. Current projects is a jdm 2jz twin turbo swapped Lexus IS300 and my 65 Impala. Impala is currently sitting on 14" 100 spokes(the supremes were my buddies) and is going in for new paint here soon as well. Let me know any other suggestions for what I can do, as I am new to this scene! Another member on here is going to do some patterns and stripes on it here when it goes in for paint. His build thread is here - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=317011&hl=


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My all time favorite!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 05:50 PM~20267727
> *My all time favorite!!
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 4 2011, 12:01 PM~20256132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sask65_@Apr 4 2011, 03:12 PM~20257379
> *New to layitlow.... First post! I'm an import guy and this is my first domestic i'm working on. Current projects is a jdm 2jz twin turbo swapped Lexus IS300 and my 65 Impala.  Impala is currently sitting on 14" 100 spokes(the supremes were my buddies) and is going in for new paint here soon as well.  Let me know any other suggestions for what I can do, as I am new to this scene! Another member on here is going to do some patterns and stripes on it here when it goes in for paint.  His build thread is here - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=317011&hl=
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :biggrin: Both of them :biggrin:


----------



## Sask65 (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Werner_@Apr 6 2011, 03:03 PM~20275333
> *Very nice!!  :biggrin:  Both of them  :biggrin:
> *


Hahah thanks, shes a good friend and local singer so she was doing a photoshoot for her band. Its just the only pic I had with the 100 spokes on it hahaha.


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Werner_@Apr 6 2011, 02:03 PM~20275333
> *Very nice!!  :biggrin:  Both of them  :biggrin:
> *


she looks like kelly bundy :biggrin: :thumbsup: n thats not a bad thing


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 29 2011, 12:35 AM~20206276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X65


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

nothing fancy, especially compared to the last couple of 65s posted on here, theyre bad ass :cheesy: . just had some time on my hands so i decided to clean up my trunk alittle. 




































































































next step to my 65 is im redoing my whole interior aqua green, and am looking to get it repainted the same blue but better paint and lots of clear, or mint green. not sure yet but will be done b4 summer


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 7 2011, 10:40 AM~20282614
> *X65
> *



THANKS HOMIE............


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 05:50 PM~20267727
> *My all time favorite!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: LOVE THAT LOW-ROD STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 7 2011, 05:02 PM~20285666
> *nothing fancy, especially compared to the last couple of 65s posted on here, theyre bad ass  :cheesy:  . just had some time on my hands so i decided to clean up my trunk alittle.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

THE HUBS 65 Right before the LEGENDARY DOC puts patterns on it tomorrow. more flicks to come each day of the process..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good, homie. i was just thinkin some patterns or pinstriping would really set it off.but is a really nice lookin 5 so far!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 08:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> THE HUBS 65 Right before the LEGENDARY DOC puts patterns on it tomorrow. more flicks to come each day of the process..
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 NICE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 02:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow that color combo and Doc's patterns :fool2:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragss_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 AM~20373074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 21 2011, 01:29 PM~20390129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 KEEP US POSTED....ONE OF MY FAV YR IMPALAS


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 25 2011, 07:45 AM~20413165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This drop is really nice - wasn´t it for sale sometime ago?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 24 2011, 11:45 PM~20413165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20206276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good homie


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 21 2011, 01:29 PM~20390129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 02:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aight playa wheres the updates :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred+Apr 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20387010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass 5s


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 25 2011, 12:19 PM~20415725
> *aight playa wheres the updates :cheesy:
> *


Will be posting this week.. Almost done..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>65 TO 70 UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED 1-1/4" MOLDED SMOOTH BALLJOINLESS. "HIDDEN BALL JOIN"</span>


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD_@Apr 2 2011, 02:19 AM~20241263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## q-vo65 (Oct 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 30 2011, 05:44 PM~20455695
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>65 TO 70 UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED 1-1/4" MOLDED SMOOTH BALLJOINLESS. "HIDDEN BALL JOIN"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Familia65 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Feb 15 2011, 12:21 AM~19869487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



heres where I get mine 

http://www.mdctinc.com/1965impalahood.html


----------



## Familia65 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. METALLICA_@Mar 9 2011, 10:10 AM~20048883
> *If you are only going to have one lowrider in your whole video make it a 65' Impala !
> *



thanks Homie 

heres one more video with my rag


----------



## Familia65 (Jan 6, 2010)

some pics of my sixfive rag from last season  

FAMILIA65 - ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> some pics of my sixfive rag from last season
> 
> FAMILIA65 - ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

:wow: :wow: dayyyum!!


----------



## Familia65 (Jan 6, 2010)

one more


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> > >


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Familia65_@May 3 2011, 09:04 AM~20474959
> *one more
> 
> 
> ...


    BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: for the 65's


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Familia65_@May 3 2011, 06:05 AM~20473734
> *some pics of my sixfive rag from last season
> 
> FAMILIA65 - ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND
> ...


BADD ASSS FOTO RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 10:37 PM~20505870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Familia65_@May 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20473734
> *some pics of my sixfive rag from last season
> 
> FAMILIA65 - ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND
> ...


nice homie


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

My homie's 65 impala. Driven daily. Rain or shine.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20527295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Familia65_@May 3 2011, 11:04 AM~20474959
> *one more
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20527295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOPFAN..........My FAV 65 of ALL TIME :worship:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20527295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FANTASIA :biggrin: BADDEST 65 PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20527295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20527295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fantasia


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT for the 65's


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20538657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 12 2011, 12:22 PM~20538657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5: uffin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any updates??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heres ours before we sold her a few months back.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20560887
> *heres ours before we sold her a few months back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I'm sorry does that say $1,000 or $10,000 :squint:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 16 2011, 02:03 AM~20561043
> *:wow: I'm sorry does that say $1,000 or $10,000  :squint:
> *


nah, it said $7000 obo we ended up taking 6200 if i remember right. it was a solid ass car, just had a few imperfections in the paint.


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

GRAPHICS ARE DONE... SPECIALITY DONE BY "DOC"!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@May 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20567755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: I Thought DOC was retired :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> GRAPHICS ARE DONE... SPECIALITY DONE BY "DOC"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 16 2011, 11:12 PM~20568563
> *:wow: I Thought DOC was retired  :cheesy:
> *


he is im family so igot the hookup car will be in vegas this year


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> > GRAPHICS ARE DONE... SPECIALITY DONE BY "DOC"!!!
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> thanks traffic.cc


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a 65 impala wagon....i am running 13s on it but wanna run my skirts...i have the og skirts too..but looks like its gonna hit on the rim anyone know how i can run these without changin the axel??


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 18 2011, 12:52 AM~20576162
> *i have a 65 impala  wagon....i am running 13s on it but wanna run my skirts...i have the og skirts too..but looks like its gonna hit on the rim  anyone know how i can run these without changin the axel??
> *


YOU HAVE TO GET THE AXEL CUT DOWN. NO OTHER WAY OR YOU WILL BE CHASING SKIRTS DOWN THE FREEWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@May 16 2011, 11:09 PM~20567755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



piece of artwork :cheesy: 


bump for my favorite topic


----------



## JaDeD (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 18 2011, 12:52 AM~20576162
> *i have a 65 impala  wagon....i am running 13s on it but wanna run my skirts...i have the og skirts too..but looks like its gonna hit on the rim  anyone know how i can run these without changin the axel??
> *


might have to use standards


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 18 2011, 01:52 AM~20576162
> *i have a 65 impala  wagon....i am running 13s on it but wanna run my skirts...i have the og skirts too..but looks like its gonna hit on the rim  anyone know how i can run these without changin the axel??
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

1965 T T M F T


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 18 2011, 05:52 PM~20576162
> *i have a 65 impala  wagon....i am running 13s on it but wanna run my skirts...i have the og skirts too..but looks like its gonna hit on the rim  anyone know how i can run these without changin the axel??
> *


i run 14s by 6 rims my rear end is stock with juice my rims dont rub but i did modify my skirts by cuttin tha inside lip and clamped them on a different way   
























also im pretty sure i still have enuff clearance 4 13by 7s


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

that's one nice hook up! :biggrin:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 16 2011, 12:16 AM~20560887
> *heres ours before we sold her a few months back.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SOLID!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@May 18 2011, 10:04 PM~20583490
> *i run 14s by 6 rims my rear end is stock with juice my rims dont rub but i did modify my skirts by cuttin tha inside lip and clamped them on a different way
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 07:50 PM~20267727
> *My all time favorite!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@May 18 2011, 11:04 PM~20583490
> *i run 14s by 6 rims my rear end is stock with juice my rims dont rub but i did modify my skirts by cuttin tha inside lip and clamped them on a different way
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: dam killer ride :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 23 2011, 02:24 PM~20607251
> *:wow: dam killer ride :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20607207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   clean


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's some pics of my 65 flaked and in tape stage. Soon more

Basecoat









Flakes





































First step tapestage










http://i53.tinypic.com/290ue0m.jpg


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Here's some pics of my 65 flaked and in tape stage. Soon more
> 
> Basecoat
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

COLD BLOODED 65 SS RAG


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> Here's some pics of my 65 flaked and in tape stage. Soon more
> 
> Basecoat
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> TRAFFIC 65


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 23 2011, 12:01 AM~20608346
> *   clean
> *


thankss


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@May 23 2011, 01:45 AM~20608578
> *Here's some pics of my 65 flaked and in tape stage. Soon more
> 
> Basecoat
> ...


coming out nice :thumbsup: post sum pics when its done


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

your five looks good i went the same route on mines its the green one


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> COLD BLOODED 65 SS RAG
> :wow: :0 :0 :wow:
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD COLD BLOODED!!!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 24 2011, 03:52 PM~20620238
> *coming out nice :thumbsup: post sum pics when its done
> *



Thanks  Yes, I'll post pics when it's done and some pics of the painting progress soon.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 03:18 PM~20620050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color. :biggrin: Looks alot like the basecolor that is used on my 65


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > COLD BLOODED 65 SS RAG
> > :wow: :0 :0 :wow:
> >
> > LOOKIN GOOD COLD BLOODED!!!!
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 12 2011, 01:22 PM~20538657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## savage1_253 (May 29, 2011)

that is fithy, nice build chuko. im a new 65 roller, just picked up a 65 SS.


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE COLOR HOMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ttt!!!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

any of you 65 guys know what a good price is for a 65 non ss tilt? got a chance to pik one up with a bunch of other trim and parts but dont know what there going for. thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


whoa! is this Hardtoplease65?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


HOLY F'ING CHIT!!! THAT IS BAD ASS


----------



## steveogrdz (Nov 11, 2009)

CLEAN RIDE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>



THAT'S COMING OUT SIC DAWG!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

patrons4life said:


>


this one is bad ass og look in a rare color with a 396 it looks like.probably fully optioned too.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Just painted my 65 picked it up today.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ebarraga said:


> Just painted my 65 picked it up today.


 Looks ill bro


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

1 LO 64 said:


> Looks ill bro


Thanks homie.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

12 YR OLD 65 GETTING A MAKE OVER LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC:thumbsup:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

if thats getting a make over mine needs a rebuild she,s still got it after 12year,s dam fine 65


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> dam she,s nice mmmmm i wonder what COLD BLOODED is going 2 look like


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

nice!! keep them coming..:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mrsdirtyred said:


> lookin good!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ebarraga said:


> Just painted my 65 picked it up today.










clean as fuck homie


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

puertorican65 said:


> clean as fuck homie


Gracias bro. Can't wait to see ur 65 done. Ur ride is sick!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> mrsdirtyred said:
> 
> 
> > lookin good!
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

ebarraga said:


> Just painted my 65 picked it up today.


very nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any with old school style square headlights?


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


That is hella clean!


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 12 YR OLD 65 GETTING A MAKE OVER LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC:thumbsup:



I still think Alan is one of the best pin strippers out there :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


 
Holy shit, this is looking great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> mrsdirtyred said:
> 
> 
> > lookin good!
> ...


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

H8R PROOF said:


> ~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:
> 
> 
> > CANT WAIT 2 see the end result :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Page 200, Thats whats up!

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 12 YR OLD 65 GETTING A MAKE OVER LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC:thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CISO:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> LOOKIN REAL GOOD MICKY GONNA BE KILLIN THEM


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

I got a 65 for sale if anybodys interested hit me up on a pm got a good price


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Quick question, im looking at a 65 now... its an ss has the console and everything but the shifter is on the column... its an automatic not a 3 on the tree... we ran the vin and it comes up as an "SS" I knew they came with 3 on the tree as an SS but not auto-column shifted SS...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

65 Rags Up Top!!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


simple and clean, love it, TTT!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ready to be dropped in the 65 rag


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

puertorican65 said:


> ready to be dropped in the 65 rag


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

puertorican65 said:


> ready to be dropped in the 65 rag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Siim123 said:


> I hope this counts :biggrin: Built this 65 last summer, first time I tried to do pattern paintjob on this one.


Looks beautiful!!! It definitely counts! Love 65's! And great pics btw!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


>





puertorican65 said:


> ready to be dropped in the 65 rag


 
UP TOP FOR THE 65 RIDERS :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> puertorican65 said:
> 
> 
> > ready to be dropped in the 65 rag
> ...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anybody interested in a Hotwheels replica of their 65, let me know
I can paint to match any car
PM me if interested


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

here is a pic of my friends 65 ss impala i just finished painting..few more trim pieces to put on but will be done today..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

On the I-10 headed to Fontana


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Jus picked this up last Saturday in Oklahoma. She's temporarily in Texas, awaiting me to bring her to CAliforn- eye-ay. She told me she wanted to see Palm Trees, the Pacific Coast and take her cruising in Hollywood !:biggrin:


































----------------------One more RaGG for the streets of So. CAL.--------------------


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a question ? ? ? ...........................................Do ALL 65 SUPER SPORTS come with BLACK interior ONLY ? ? ? Meaning the center console is NOT BLACK ? I've seen them with different color seats, carpet, door panels ETC.............. but always Factory Original Black Center Consoles.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share the 65 Impala that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

jtek said:


> here is a pic of my friends 65 ss impala i just finished painting..few more trim pieces to put on but will be done today..
> View attachment 330473


baby blue, looks good :h5:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ChevySSJunky said:


> I have a question ? ? ? ...........................................Do ALL 65 SUPER SPORTS come with BLACK interior ONLY ? ? ? Meaning the center console is NOT BLACK ? I've seen them with different color seats, carpet, door panels ETC.............. but always Factory Original Black Center Consoles.


They all came with a black center console, I had mine kandied the same color as the car. It came out nice.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Finally the paint is almost finished. Some detailing left like silverleaving, pinstriping, clear etc. Let the build up begin


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

ChevySSJunky said:


> I have a question ? ? ? ...........................................Do ALL 65 SUPER SPORTS come with BLACK interior ONLY ? ? ? Meaning the center console is NOT BLACK ? I've seen them with different color seats, carpet, door panels ETC.............. but always Factory Original Black Center Consoles.


Well, mine had originally a lightblue SS interior. Console was black, BUT when I sanded the console for repainting a blue color came underneath the black paint. Could be it was painted blue in the past too.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My new Project:


----------



## RobertCamacho (Jul 17, 2011)

1965 Impala


----------



## RobertCamacho (Jul 17, 2011)

*Not For Sale!*


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

CUZICAN said:


> My new Project:


 nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

my ride


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Just wanted to share the 65 Impala that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made.
> Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:
> 
> More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**
> ...



GREAT JOB HOMIE!!! Book looks awesome!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

keessimpala65 said:


> Finally the paint is almost finished. Some detailing left like silverleaving, pinstriping, clear etc. Let the build up begin


That looks really nice. Colors look good on that car.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> That looks really nice. Colors look good on that car.


Thanks man:thumbsup: I'll post some pics with the clear soon.


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm selling these 1965 Chevrolet paper plates & napkins it comes with 2 plates & 1 napkin $10 plus shipping  
















PM if interested


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ill take two and a napkin, pm me your paypal id and total shipped to calif 92336


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

impalaray said:


> ill take two and a napkin, pm me your paypal id and total shipped to calif 92336


PM sent


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

eastbay68 said:


> I'm selling these 1965 Chevrolet paper plates & napkins it comes with 2 plates & 1 napkin $10 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt 4 the six-fives :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

cl1965ss said:


> They all came with a black center console, I had mine kandied the same color as the car. It came out nice.


Thank you homie for the feedback !


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

keessimpala65 said:


> Well, mine had originally a lightblue SS interior. Console was black, BUT when I sanded the console for repainting a blue color came underneath the black paint. Could be it was painted blue in the past too.


Thanks for the info, guess I'm gonna have to paint mine as well. I figured that in 64 they came Factory painted to match the interior, they would have continued that into the next year scheme.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

How the f***ing sh** do I f***ing post a full f***ing size mother f***ing picture.???...............Fuck.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

What the f*** I just want to show off my Hoopty. This is my very first car I bought.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

CUZICAN said:


> My new Project:


:thumbsup: good deal in this car..bro...nice


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Alelowitaly (Mar 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

How much would it cost to get the front undercarriage chromed?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> How much would it cost to get the front undercarriage chromed?


It really depends on who you go through. I would think $500 on a low end and $1200 on a high end.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

6t5DROP said:


>


TTT. nice ride!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

cl1965ss said:


> It really depends on who you go through. I would think $500 on a low end and $1200 on a high end.


Thanks for the information


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My 65 "Moonchild" called after Rick James song. Just had the premiere in Hannover Germany.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

We Keep It Low Cuz We Don't Really Wan't To Be Seen!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

.







.
...
.......


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

keessimpala65 said:


> My 65 "Moonchild" called after Rick James song. Just had the premiere in Hannover Germany.


looks beautiful need more pics please.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

keessimpala65 said:


> My 65 "Moonchild" called after Rick James song. Just had the premiere in Hannover Germany.



really nice!!!! how about soem more pics in the sun!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

got this pic from drasticbeans thread. you have to see this ride, unbelievable. A bunch of subtle mods like the front fender is one piece, the front bumper one piece, shaved the front valance moldings, this car is a killer!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> really nice!!!! how about soem more pics in the sun!


Thanks:thumbsup: Since we have a shitty summer here in Holland I don't have too much pics of it in the sun yet. I'll try to gather as much pics as possible and post it here.

Some pics of last weekend. And yes, I still need the trunk emblem. Originally I had a larger emblem on the trunk than the repop emblem, so it didn't fit. Currently checking out if I got a wrong one or the old one was wrong to begin with.



























Here's some pics of the car when it was not completely assembled yet.
































































I've put my old hardlined set up in it for now. Gonna save some money to buy a Pesco set up probably.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

keessimpala65 said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: Since we have a shitty summer here in Holland I don't have too much pics of it in the sun yet. I'll try to gather as much pics as possible and post it here.
> 
> Some pics of last weekend. And yes, I still need the trunk emblem. Originally I had a larger emblem on the trunk than the repop emblem, so it didn't fit. Currently checking out if I got a wrong one or the old one was wrong to begin with.
> 
> ...




yeah she really looks good! the last picture is a wallpaper shot!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

"Legal Plata"


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Bought this 65 in November 2010 right before my 20th birthday. 
*







*Paid $4000...


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know how to make the picture bigger but here's the rest of my pics...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That 65 looks real clean bro! Patterns look sick!


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

. ...es/media/175/IMAG0079.jpg


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

CITY OF ANGELS
LIFESTYLE
BY ARMANDO FLORES


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES


Very inspiring!


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

now on tru spokes


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES


:worship::worship:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

65ss said:


> now on tru spokes



they look great, i think i'm leaning that way on my 65 too. are those the new truspoke or OG cragar?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES



super clean. i love the subtle mods you did to it!


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES
> 
> ...


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. Flores you have yourself one Beautiful 65! I wouldnt expect anything else from LifeStyle. What color is that?



ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

65's TTT


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

keessimpala65 said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: Since we have a shitty summer here in Holland I don't have too much pics of it in the sun yet. I'll try to gather as much pics as possible and post it here.
> 
> Some pics of last weekend. And yes, I still need the trunk emblem. Originally I had a larger emblem on the trunk than the repop emblem, so it didn't fit. Currently checking out if I got a wrong one or the old one was wrong to begin with.
> 
> ...


FUCKING BADASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> they look great, i think i'm leaning that way on my 65 too. are those the new truspoke or OG cragar?


unrestored og


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311738-1965-impala-covertible-2500-trade.html


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

CutlassLowRider said:


> FUCKING BADASS!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

G!!!!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Damien is coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352146&stc=1&d=1314017483
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352147&stc=1&d=1314017483
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352148&stc=1&d=1314017483
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352149&stc=1&d=1314017483
my buddy just did this air brush, what do u guys think?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


>


looking good, cant wait for this one to come out!


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

doggy said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352146&stc=1&d=1314017483
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352147&stc=1&d=1314017483
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352148&stc=1&d=1314017483
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352149&stc=1&d=1314017483
> my buddy just did this air brush, what do u guys think?


i guess nobody like the airbrush :dunno:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

Newest Flicks @ Vmaxx's Shop.. Its coming together..


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

@ Vmaxxs Shop and putting the engine in.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks good!! I like that color:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354977
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979
> View attachment 354980
> ...


I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS ONE DONE. 59,63,65 & 67s are my favs.:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

doggy said:


> i guess nobody like the airbrush :dunno:


looks good homie!:thumbsup:nice work colors look great together.:biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354997
> View attachment 354998
> View attachment 354999
> View attachment 355000
> ...


:thumbsup:that looks bad ass! nice work!


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks man its almost done hope for vegas


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

almost but thanks


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

4sho thanks


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :thumbsup:that looks bad ass! nice work!


thanks homie we tried to match the color almost got there 98% :thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Any tips on taking convertible rack apart?????? I need to chrome it!!!! do you leave the rivets on or drill them out????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354977
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979
> View attachment 354980
> ...





mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354997
> View attachment 354998
> View attachment 354999
> View attachment 355000
> ...



sweet! its looking good


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what it do koolaid


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> what it do koolaid


much love big little homie jusdipn in this bitch


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Any tips on taking convertible rack apart?????? I need to chrome it!!!! do you leave the rivets on or drill them out????


Contact Mr. Impala but I believe to do it right you need to take it apart. Please report back here as I'll be doing mine soon as well.


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

View attachment car.bmp
that almost looks like mine


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


nice me like:thumbsup:






heres mine


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


this 65 is badass


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PACKAGE DEAL!.... 65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC,CONV. WAGON, BELAIR, BISCAYNE STOCK/NOT MODIFIED UPPER CONTROL A ARMS. (I ALSO GOT THE DOG BONES FOR THE UPPER A ARMS-NOT IN PICTURE) AND LOWER REAR TRAILING ARMS & PANHARD BAR $300. SHIPPED!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*ANYONE NEED '65 PARTS? HERE IS A LINK TO MY THREAD. I HAVE 63 AND 65 PARTS LISTED. PM IF INTRESTED.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/310346-63-65-impala-parts-sale.html*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTMickeys 65 looking real good


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

nice 65 looks like there is comp keep them 65 on top


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Wish I had a shit load of money to just drop into my car.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:h5: for 65's


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find chrome eyelids for my 65 lights???


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Does anyone know where I can find chrome eyelids for my 65 lights???


like these i know u hardly can see them but there on there
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=359416&stc=1&d=1315367722


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


Straight Reppin.
:naughty:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PARINOS CC...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Mark. said:


>



She's a beauty queen..... bad ass shot!


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

IMAG0080.jpg (316.1 KB)


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone looking for a non ss tilt? Real clean. 400$ I can take pics later if wanted


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TRY ME said:


> IMAG0080.jpg (316.1 KB)


:run::worship::worship:that one bad ass collection!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone looking for a non ss tilt? Real clean. 400$ I can take pics later if wanted


Anyone?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

thats a nice rag five


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


:thumbsup: lookin good jeff


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MY ADEX DUMPS ANDY MADE 4 ME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

My 65 back on the roads of Arizona...


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

doggy said:


> like these i know u hardly can see them but there on there
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=359416&stc=1&d=1315367722


Ya I'm looking for those on the lights.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 1965 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 1965 :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Ya I'm looking for those on the lights.


there are some on ebay just type half moon covers
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=half+moon+headlight+covers


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 1965 :thumbsup:



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

im takin my car off the frame to put it on a rotisserie where do i need to reinforce it thanks for the help


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

lupe said:


> PARINOS CC...


Nice rag 5:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AutumnBeauty (Sep 23, 2011)

Where did you chrome them at?


coby333 said:


> I'm thinking about trading these for a nice set of the supersport ones. These were chromed about six months ago, never been on the car. Anybody that's willing to trade or that has a nice set for sale pm me.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

chrome


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

AutumnBeauty said:


> Where did you chrome them at?


Riverside chrome, they closed down though. Any chrome shop should be able to chrome them.


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Badass car, first seen it in Lowrider Magazine...


65impalasfounder said:


> IMPALAS CAR CLUB!
> View attachment 373524


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone wanting a non ss tilt?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Also have a lot of misc. Trim and other parts.


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Badass car, first seen it in Lowrider Magazine...


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

My 65's interior.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HARD TO PLEASE 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354977
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979
> View attachment 354980
> ...


didnt make it to vegas but its 90 percent done hope to have it back in a month


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HARD TO PLEASE 65 :thumbsup:


*Any more pix of this car?*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

VEGAS SHUPER SHOW 2011 MICKEYS 65 HARD 2 PLEASE :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

*almost done*



6ix5iveIMP said:


> VEGAS SHUPER SHOW 2011 MICKEYS 65 HARD 2 PLEASE :thumbsup:


 WET DREAMS almost done


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VEGAS SHUPER SHOW 2011 MICKEYS 65 HARD 2 PLEASE :thumbsup:


NICE CAR TTT.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VEGAS SHUPER SHOW 2011 MICKEYS 65 HARD 2 PLEASE :thumbsup:


this 5 is cutting nuts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Question for the 65 owners, on a 65 vert, Im looking into replacement shetmetal parts. The problem is that when looking for floors and rear quarters I see parts places say " Will Not Fit Convertables" or something similar. can someone give me some insight on why that is and if the parts could be modified to work on the vert. I dont see why not but Im not familar with this year to speak on it techincally :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Question for the 65 owners, on a 65 vert, Im looking into replacement shetmetal parts. The problem is that when looking for floors and rear quarters I see parts places say " Will Not Fit Convertables" or something similar. can someone give me some insight on why that is and if the parts could be modified to work on the vert. I dont see why not but Im not familar with this year to speak on it techincally :dunno:



the floor pans are the same. the floor braces are a little different, there is a body mount hole in the middle of the door , and there isn't one on a hardtop. which is easy if replacing braces just weld in a nut in the new brace (if it doesn't coem with it)

for the quater skins there is little modifiction that needs to be done, being that the skin doesn't inlcude the jambs and trunk channel.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> the floor pans are the same. the floor braces are a little different, there is a body mount hole in the middle of the door , and there isn't one on a hardtop. which is easy if replacing braces just weld in a nut in the new brace (if it doesn't coem with it)
> 
> for the quater skins there is little modifiction that needs to be done, being that the skin doesn't inlcude the jambs and trunk channel.


damn I didnt even see your reply, Good looking out!! I will be hitting up you guys for pointers if this deal goes through as I hope :happysad: :naughty:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

alittle something


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

well that didnt work to good


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

65chevyridah said:


>



Very clean! My cup of tea!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

coby333 said:


> Riverside chrome, they closed down though. Any chrome shop should be able to chrome them.


what do you want for these 3 pieces


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what do you want for these 3 pieces


they sold the day I posted them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Some pics of the Moonchild at the Rotterdam Supershow 2nd edition in Holland. It's still small, but we have to start somewhere. For those interested, here's the link to the topic on LIL. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317277-rotterdam-supershow.html


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice. Supremes on a 65 always look good Interior looks good too!



cl1965ss said:


> TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

keessimpala65 said:


> Some pics of the Moonchild at the Rotterdam Supershow 2nd edition in Holland. It's still small, but we have to start somewhere. For those interested, here's the link to the topic on LIL. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317277-rotterdam-supershow.html


real nice !!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im going to be looking for sheetmetal patch panels, what supplier have you guys used and whats you pros and cons from the parts you got from them :wow: :wow:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

my buddy's 65 from IMPALAS CC NORTH BAY


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384643
> View attachment 384644
> 
> Real niceee


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 384643
> View attachment 384644


Lookin good


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Im going to be looking for sheetmetal patch panels, what supplier have you guys used and whats you pros and cons from the parts you got from them :wow: :wow:


I'm very satisfied with Hubbard's. Good service, good and friendly communication, overall fast shipping. If something is missing or wrong with the order they usually have good after service. Overall prices are normal to cheaper then others, especially Impala Bob's. That's the most expensive on most parts. Car&Truckshop also has good prices and fast shipping. Don't know if they sell sheetmetal though.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

keessimpala65 said:


> I'm very satisfied with Hubbard's. Good service, good and friendly communication, overall fast shipping. If something is missing or wrong with the order they usually have good after service. Overall prices are normal to cheaper then others, especially Impala Bob's. That's the most expensive on most parts. *Car&Truckshop also has good prices and fast shipping. Don't know if they sell sheetmetal though.*


They do sell sheetmetal.


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh, I forgot. The sheetmetal bought at Hubbard's did fit good with some minor adjustments. We replaced the floorpans, rear quarter, rear deckpanel, trunkpanel and rockerpanels. Off course OG sheetmetal would fit better I guess, but it has done the job.


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

heres mine...almost done getting the interior done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

keessimpala65 said:


> I'm very satisfied with Hubbard's. Good service, good and friendly communication, overall fast shipping. If something is missing or wrong with the order they usually have good after service. Overall prices are normal to cheaper then others, especially Impala Bob's. That's the most expensive on most parts. Car&Truckshop also has good prices and fast shipping. Don't know if they sell sheetmetal though.


thanks alot!!


Wizzard said:


> They do sell sheetmetal.


Thanks for you input (no ****) 



sebas65impalass said:


> heres mine...almost done getting the interior done
> View attachment 384964


real nice car and your avi dont look too bad either :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> TTT


Real nice!
You have more pics of the engine and dash inside?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

sasisneros said:


> Anybody interested in a Hotwheels replica of their 65, let me know
> I can paint to match any car
> PM me if interested


$25


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

65impalasfounder said:


> IMPALAS CAR CLUB!
> View attachment 373524


this is the best looking 65 i've seen


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> VEGAS SHUPER SHOW 2011 MICKEYS 65 HARD 2 PLEASE :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone see the new chevrolet commercial? i just saw it here it is

http://youtu.be/E_I9fyX0RhI

heres the story to it and longer video

http://www.chevrolet.com/culture/article/1964-impala-younger-family/


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anybody have an overview of frame dimension for the 65's ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

[h=6]www.cutprogram.org[/h]


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HydroBudz (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone help me get ahold of a convertible top rack for a 65. im not online to much but you can hit me up at [email protected]. if u have any info for me. thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


>


nice "5" :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmen
tid=396935&stc=1&d=1322074381
My new toy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not clean like the others on here, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MY HOMIE LEO 65 HAD SINCE HIGH SCHOOL BEEN PARKED SINCE 2000 :nosad::dunno::tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

here's of pic of my 65


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY HOMIE LEO 65 HAD SINCE HIGH SCHOOL BEEN PARKED SINCE 2000 :nosad::dunno::tears:


 Sell it


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354977
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979
> View attachment 354980
> ...


seen my car yesterday and damn off the HooK


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

[h=2]







65-66 IMPALA TILT[/h]_







65-66 IMPALA TILT COLUMN SHIFT $250 OR B/O_









































NO SHIPPING U PICK UP IM IN ANTIOCH CA (BAY AREA) PM ME ILL HIT U BACK​


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

green65 said:


> View attachment 403097
> View attachment 403090
> View attachment 403085


looking good ill see you at the shows


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup:


Bad ass


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> View attachment 402383
> View attachment 402384
> View attachment 402385



Those wheels looke great! is it bagged?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

impalaray said:


> anyone see the new chevrolet commercial? i just saw it here it is
> 
> http://youtu.be/E_I9fyX0RhI
> 
> ...



VERY COOL VIDEO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 


Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Your car is comming along good:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

UP FOR GRABS! 
IMPALA REAR END HOUSING, DRIVELINE YOKE, BRAKE DUST PLATES AND DRUMS... EVERYTHING IN THE PICTURE..."PACKAGE DEAL"
WILL FIT THE 65 66 67 68 69 & 70 IMPALAS, SS, CONV., CAPRICE CLASSIC, WAGON + DO YOUR HOMEWORK!  PM ANY REGARDS!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> UP FOR GRABS!
> IMPALA REAR END HOUSING, DRIVELINE YOKE, BRAKE DUST PLATES AND DRUMS... EVERYTHING IN THE PICTURE..."PACKAGE DEAL"
> WILL FIT THE 65 66 67 68 69 & 70 IMPALAS, SS, CONV., CAPRICE CLASSIC, WAGON + DO YOUR HOMEWORK!  PM ANY REGARDS!


How much?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 407294


Nice Pic


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

65 from Texas!!


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

just got my 65 ss and was wondering if any one has any extra parts to sell please pm me , im looking for the rear moulding with corners and both seat chromes


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jesse's Black 65 and Juanillo's Golden Aztec :thumbsup::thumbsup: NITE*LIFE East Bay CC. :boink:


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

AUTOHOLICS 1965 SS


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

porkys1965impalass said:


> AUTOHOLICS 1965 SS


NICE! sitting on tru's :thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice 5 homie!:thumbsup:That's a bad ass pic also!:nicoderm:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

<<june2011












<<dec2011


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone parting out a 65?????


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

cl1965ss said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> View attachment 412774
> View attachment 412775
> <<june2011
> View attachment 412776
> ...


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

Merced & Sonny Impalas Modesto


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

65impalasfounder said:


> Merced & Sonny Impalas Modesto
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-VO 65 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Q-VO 65 said:


>


Clean


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

65chevyridah said:


>


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Almost mechanically sound enuff to do some visual improvements!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


green65 said:


> View attachment 418236
> View attachment 418237
> View attachment 418238


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


> How much?



still have it pm price


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

green65 said:


> View attachment 418236
> View attachment 418237
> View attachment 418238


NICE...:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 354977
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979
> View attachment 354980
> ...


POISON IVYY made it home today ill post flics up tom


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=421942&stc=1&d=1326644856


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

green65 said:


> View attachment 418236
> View attachment 418237
> View attachment 418238


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


classy ride


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have the og power window set up and the bench 6 way power seat track for sale if interested


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

anyone got pics of a two tone 65 impala?


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lady TNT said:


> we have the og power window set up and the bench 6 way power seat track for sale if interested
> View attachment 421974


How much u askin?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428945&stc=1&d=1327731304


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

lucky23 said:


> anyone got pics of a two tone 65 impala?


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark. said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Q-VO 65 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

I HAVE ONE SALE 1965 IMPALA VERY CLEAN DAILY DRIVER , 14G CALL IF INTER. MANNY 915/345/7362 CAR IS LOCATED ON EL PASO TX.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

dark, but not much to look at yet anyway. But have a good solid body 65 and a parts car for what isn't there. Hope to be on the road in a few months.


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

*GONNA BE GOOD TO HAVE ANOTHER 65 IN SAN ANTO, BEST IMPALA YEAR 65:thumbsup:*


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, can't wait.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

65 ttt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Man, I laughed at Goodfellas the movie; it took place in Idywild 1963... First car they show in the scene is a 1965 impala... Lol


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

I need both rear corner moldings that go right under the tail lights 4 a 65 non ss Does any 1 have em pay pal ready hit me up thanks


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

84regal said:


> I need both rear corner moldings that go right under the tail lights 4 a 65 non ss Does any 1 have em pay pal ready hit me up thanks


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> BY ARMANDO FLORES


Man this 65 is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump for the fives


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

REEEPPAAAWWSST!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

A little clip of my buddy Kees' rider that I just found and uploaded. Driving it for the first time since the teardown. It was shot sometime last summer:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

RO1965 said:


> View attachment 434445
> *GONNA BE GOOD TO HAVE ANOTHER 65 IN SAN ANTO, BEST IMPALA YEAR 65:thumbsup:*


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

THE LONG AWAITED 65 IS FINALLY FINISHED AND MADE HER DEBUT DAY AT THE BLACK HISTORY PARADE AT RCC. CAME IN FIRST PLACE FOR CUSTOM/MODIFIED. GOT A TROPHY ON DEBUT DAY... GRAPHICS BY THE FAMOUS DOC HYDRO SET UP BY VMAX AT ULTIMATE HYDRAULICS.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


BADASS!! I LIKE THE REAR END


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> BADASS!! I LIKE THE REAR END


thanks alot of time and elbow work


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> Nice job. :thumbsup:


thanks alot


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Man, I laughed at Goodfellas the movie; it took place in Idywild 1963... First car they show in the scene is a 1965 impala... Lol


Yep! I always noticed that too! Someone didn't do there research..


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yes sir


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTT for them 65.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

bout to get mine back poppin,454 gon be breakin shit:biggrin:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

hittn them shows looking for comp out there


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

keep them 65 on topppppppppppppp


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 5s


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

65's TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

KANOinU said:


> View attachment 441901


looking nice need closeup pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:homies check out our new topic on post your rides - summer madness - 1965 chev, impala ss :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Saw an old guy driving this SS this morning


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


what month/year was this featured in? i'd like to buy this issue again.


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

65 ALL DAY HANDS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt 4 them 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

that's a nice hoodrat right there....


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Clean


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


This is clean.


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


ill be at the traffic car show on the 18


----------



## Talamade (Feb 28, 2012)

Dats I'm talk n bout


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

Talamade said:


> Dats I'm talk n bout


4 sho


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>



clean ass ride


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup: Superclean!


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup: Doc got down on that roof!


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

coby333 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Doc got down on that roof!


thanks


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...


nice looking five going to the traffic car show?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt 65


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt 4 them 65


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...




Damn that motherfucker is bad


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!


----------



## ZONE808 (Apr 28, 2006)

project 5 in the making


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt 4 them 65


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

my 65 project i was thinking of trading it for a 63 vert project i like 63s better


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some very nice 5's being posted up.


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Some very nice 5's being posted up.


yes sir it is


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> ill be at the traffic car show on the 18


it wont make this show adn more stuff to the car


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

ZONE808 said:


> project 5 in the making


Beautiful rag 5 Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

THATS NICE


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hell yeah!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

that 5 is :thumbsup:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICTURES HOMIE!!!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

nice


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

And yes, the trunk lid emblem is on now and engine details are being worked on :biggrin: Just had to get her ready for the show.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Firefly said:


> And yes, the trunk lid emblem is on now and engine details are being worked on :biggrin: Just had to get her ready for the show.


clean 5 bro:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


SICK ASS RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt keep on top


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

I have one for sale ,call f or info. Manny 915/3457362


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ill be out on the streets in a couple of weeks and its even cleaner


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT for the Cincos


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Bad jazz homie
QUOTE=lowc;15315434]
View attachment 455711
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bad ASS 65's:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait to pull her out for cinco.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> I can't wait to pull her out for cinco.


is the rear coil over or coil under?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> is the rear coil over or coil under?


Coil over, its a old school setup with drilled cylinders and bolt going thru flat stock welded on the trailing arms.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


4 sale 55k firm


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

HERE IS MY 65 BEFORE I BROKE IT DOWN


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

A FEW PICS OF MINE


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> A FEW PICS OF MINE


Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


got this show car 4 sale anybody asking 55k car is appraised at 65k no major car show yet


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt 4 them 65


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> got this show car 4 sale anybody asking 55k car is appraised at 65k no major car show yet


NOBODY WANTS A SHOW CAR


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> I can't wait to pull her out for cinco.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

65n the house


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> got this show car 4 sale anybody asking 55k car is appraised at 65k no major car show yet


noone wants a show car


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> noone wants a show car


This economy sucks, and your car is very nice, but you will be hard pressed to get that kind of money now for it.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

CLEAN ASS 65 T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> This economy sucks, and your car is very nice, but you will be hard pressed to get that kind of money now for it.


you might be write but i had someone with the cash i just froze an didnt jump on it got more cars to build just puttn this one out there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> you might be write but i had someone with the cash i just froze an didnt jump on it got more cars to build just puttn this one out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> CLEAN ASS 65 T T T :thumbsup:



MMMMM.....HHHHHMMMMMMMMM.......


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

65 on top


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 445405
> 
> View attachment 445406
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>




You are going to make everybody step their game up with this one. Top notch 5, :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some Badd Azz 65's On Here!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::boink:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Golden Aztec NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. :boink:


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anymore pics of the gold one above?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Firefly said:


> And yes, the trunk lid emblem is on now and engine details are being worked on :biggrin: Just had to get her ready for the show.


 I like the video! Question, do u find people LUV or Hate on the Lowriders up in ur neck of the woods?


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 467066
> 
> 
> The Golden Aztec NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. :boink:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 467066
> 
> 
> The Golden Aztec NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

sdropnem said:


> I like the video! Question, do u find people LUV or Hate on the Lowriders up in ur neck of the woods?


Well, most of the time people just go nuts over the cars since it's still something relatively unseen on this side of the pond.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR DA 5'S!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

YES SIR


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


VERY NICE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Firefly said:


> Well, most of the time people just go nuts over the cars since it's still something relatively unseen on this side of the pond.


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

hell yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt 4 them 65


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

i think theres one back there.....


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Barba said:


>


:thumbsup: HEY BARBA WHAT THE COLOR ON IT BRO uffin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Barba said:


> i think theres one back there.....




NICE!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeahh


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*CALIFORNIA CLASIC*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Barba said:


> *CALIFORNIA CLASIC*


BEAUTIFULL!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Barba said:


> i think theres one back there.....




nice collection:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> nice collection:thumbsup:


THANKS....:h5:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*FANTASIA*


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


4sale


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> CLEAN ASS 65 T T T :thumbsup:


THAT"S one nice ride right there! :worship:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Barba said:


> :rimshot:


That's one bad ass trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Barba said:


>


This orange five is off the chain:thumbsup:That 63 is nice to, ain't it the one was in lrm a few years back?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> This orange five is off the chain:thumbsup:That 63 is nice to, ain't it the one was in lrm a few years back?


mhmmmm....:yes:....Thanks!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

California Clasicc 65 and El Amo. 63.....


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 467066
> 
> 
> The Golden Aztec NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

anybody got a real good pic of this car. Want to show my painter. This is the one im looking for or something real close.Plus i want it as my screensaver


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

this one. sorry bout that



BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 430720


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

What color os this


porkys1965impalass said:


> AUTOHOLICS 1965 SS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt for these clean 65


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

green65 said:


> TTT
> View attachment 474303



now you know you gotta post the whole car!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


NICE


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

think my 65 will be at the traffic show


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

65 on top


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

tttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

wats up wit them 65 flics


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

looking good


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

that is old school there nice 65


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*color of your 65*

hey cpt boy thie is Oscar Segura can you call me 714-561-2310


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I am looking for the piece of left rear trim on a 65 impala SS


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

Posted


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

65 ttmft


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ray-65-impala (Feb 11, 2012)

My 65 in the build in Australia


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

Ray-65-impala said:


> View attachment 497430
> View attachment 497431
> My 65 in the build in Australia


thats a nice roof i also did my 65 roof done by doc got a photo shoot with lrm wed hope to see more fives in lrm good luck


----------



## Ray-65-impala (Feb 11, 2012)

mrsdirtyred said:


> thats a nice roof i also did my 65 roof done by doc got a photo shoot with lrm wed hope to see more fives in lrm good luck


Thanks,yeah man Doc puts out some quality work i was looking at some of his work today on Facebook


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

Ray-65-impala said:


> Thanks,yeah man Doc puts out some quality work i was looking at some of his work today on Facebook


yes he does he is like my gpops he has done a dozen of my cars and my wifes check out my post and you could see my 65 after my photo shoot the car is up for sale apprasied at 65k with haggrty


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Barba said:


> *CALIFORNIA CLASIC*


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

cl1965ss said:


> I can't wait to pull her out for cinco.


uffin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

puertorican65 said:


> THATS NICE


:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

CHEVYXXX said:


> uffin:


Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have 4 complete Bench power seat tracks side metal trims, unit, ground and hot wire plug and go for 150.00 we also have the power window regulator hardtop and convertible fo 350.00 harness, switches, regs and new motors


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> CLEAN ASS 65 T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

some pics i took at a show here in vegas.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*marvins*

hows this?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt for them 65s


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone k ow if I do the rear brake convertion will I be able to rid 13's. Impala bobs conversion kit states that you could only run 14s with there kit.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

i would'nt waste money converting the rear to disk,80% of your stopping is the front.I plan on converting my front to disk but imma leave the back alone.Before my 65 i had a 74 with disk/drum setup and it stopped on a dime.Just my opinion:dunno:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks n.o bricks.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

jcmascorro said:


> Thanks n.o bricks.


Don't mention it homie


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone have part # for rear shocks? I have 10" cylinders in rear.

Thanks.


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Post pics of 65's with true spokes or zeniths..


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

green65 said:


> View attachment 506863


 man, thats a nice 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


> some pics i took at a show here in vegas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


>


:thumbsup: SIK 5


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lovin the neons!!!!!!! am i old for sayin that? lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

TTMFT for the 65's...


----------



## futurekruiser760 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wasup guys I'm 16 years old and could use your help I want to start my own lowrider project and I just found a 65 impala for sale it says it needs some interior and body work the price is $6000 I wanted to know if that was a fair deal? Thanks


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

jcmascorro said:


> Post pics of 65's with true spokes or zeniths..











i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

65ss said:


> i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


Your six5 looks clean on those tru spokes


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

65ss said:


> i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


I need some tail lights like that!!!Hook me up!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

65ss said:


> i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


Looks perfect bro. just the right amount of stock and old school. Post up more pics.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

jcmascorro said:


> Your six5 looks clean on those tru spokes





fullsize67 said:


> Looks perfect bro. just the right amount of stock and old school. Post up more pics.


thanks guys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

65ss said:


> i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


:thumbsup: I like that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

ANYBODY GOT SKIRTS FOR A REASONABLE PRICE LMK THANKS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 522829



:thumbsup:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT 65


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

LOOKN FOR THE CHROME RINGS FOR THE TAILIGHTS LMK THANKS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 522778


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Damn that 5 is kleeeeaan ... Cant wait till I finish mines


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THE DON QUON said:


> LOOKN FOR THE CHROME RINGS FOR THE TAILIGHTS LMK THANKS


ebay bro


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt for themm 65s


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Post impalas with billet grills.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the 65's but found a 66 vert. Anybody have any opinions on converting the rear of car ........ just the taillight's mainly


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

its more than just the tailights bruh,trunk plus the whole ass end of the car.I hate to say "if i was you" but i would leave it a 66.they're cool as hell too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I have been comparing pictures of both years. I see metal work on the trunk and 65 corner filler peices. Plus the trim. I'm mechanically inclined to do the Fab work but I don't want it looking like something was modified over and beyond. Don't know if it makes sense....... thanks for your thoughts. Also the pics I have I can't see if the bumpers are the same. But that I can check in the catalogs to see if differences. I think the quarters are the same.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Everything is differnt, id say if you want a 65 bad enough you might as well just get a 65. lots of them still out there, if your gonna restructure the whole rear of a car and not change the front, interior and everything else then its gonna look like it was "modified over and beyone" just my opinion on it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I hear u. Thanks for the inputt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> Everything is differnt, id say if you want a 65 bad enough you might as well just get a 65. lots of them still out there, if your gonna restructure the whole rear of a car and not change the front, interior and everything else then its gonna look like it was "modified over and beyone" just my opinion on it


kinda like doing a 90
Front end swap on a 80-85 lac


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a brand new Energy Suspension adjustable Panhard bar for sale. This is the bar on the rear end that goes across the rear end and to the frame. So By lengthening or shortening the panhard bar you can move the rear end side to side for additional tire clearance and rear end alignment. Basicaly it will help center your rear end and keep it from shifting. can be used w/ lifts, airbags or stock to stiffin up the ride and keep the rear centered. If you ever had one side of the car real close at the rear wheels, and the other side w/clearance this is your answer. It's never been used and is still in the bubble wrap and comes with the bushing lube and instructions. Fits 65-70 Impalas! Looking for $125 shipped. PM me if interested


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tops


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 533399


Real nice!!!


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's an awesome pic, anymore of this ride?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


up for grabs she needs a new home


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 536419


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 542471


Your car came out looking great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

To the Mathafucking top for these clean ass 65's...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mark. said:


>


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 536606


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone done a disc brake convertion on a 65 and can u run 13's with the convertion.


----------



## Chevimpala65 (Mar 3, 2012)

jcmascorro said:


> Has anyone done a disc brake convertion on a 65 and can u run 13's with the convertion.


I just ordered me a front and rear for mine from Performance online...they guaranteed me it would fit with 13's bro...gonna try and see if we can get it installed next week.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

jcmascorro said:


> Has anyone done a disc brake convertion on a 65 and can u run 13's with the convertion.


I bought mine from ABS in the city of orange


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Chevimpala65 said:


> I just ordered me a front and rear for mine from Performance online...they guaranteed me it would fit with 13's bro...gonna try and see if we can get it installed next week.


For sure man, let me know if the 13's fit and how much was for the kit.


----------



## BIG E 408 (Nov 29, 2010)

My 65 SS low rod. Bagged on 22s. All matching numbers.


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, got anymore pics. I want to bag mind too. Pics of set up


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Heres my 65 started working on it












again.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That's nice!


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

CITY OF ANGELS
LIFESTLYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELS


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTLYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELS


This is very nice, you did a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 542471



DAMN!!!!!! That's one bad ass picture of one nice ass car :thumbsup:


----------



## MRGONZO69 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/22566139


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice 65's being posted!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BIG E 408 said:


> View attachment 544968
> 
> 
> My 65 SS low rod. Bagged on 22s. All matching numbers.



thats bitchin, i like!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm looking for the weatherstip channel around the trunk,any idea who repops that? Every parts car i find is rusted 100 times worse than mine so at this point a repop will do:banghead:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT 65's !


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

green65 said:


> Heres my 65 started working on it
> View attachment 545645
> View attachment 545644
> again.......


Nice paint job, If you dont mind, what does a paint job like that look like on price$$$


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HERES A 65 IMPALA I PICKED UP THE ONLY THING IVE CHANGED IS SET UP AND WHEELS AND CLEANED IT UP GETTING READY 2 GIVE HER A MAKE OVER


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A 65 IMPALA I PICKED UP THE ONLY THING IVE CHANGED IS SET UP AND WHEELS AND CLEANED IT UP GETTING READY 2 GIVE HER A MAKE OVER


NICE!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

City 5


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone know how I can make my whitewalls white again, theyre yellow now.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

ive always scrubbed mine with an SOS/brillo pad and hit them with some spray clorox bleach bathroom cleaner or sum shit with a scrub brush then wet em up with some tire shine and your good to go.....


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A 65 IMPALA I PICKED UP THE ONLY THING IVE CHANGED IS SET UP AND WHEELS AND CLEANED IT UP GETTING READY 2 GIVE HER A MAKE OVER


 looks good jeff


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

regallowlow187 said:


> ive always scrubbed mine with an SOS/brillo pad and hit them with some spray clorox bleach bathroom cleaner or sum shit with a scrub brush then wet em up with some tire shine and your good to go.....


Cool! Thanks for the Info.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you can get a cleaner called "bleachwhite" thas what i use an shit works real good!


BooBoo Camacho said:


> Anyone know how I can make my whitewalls white again, theyre yellow now.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

65 floor mats forsale..non SS


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

T T T !


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 567543


Thats really nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 567541


Clean


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:65's second to none


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*One of my Fav's...
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


1FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


3FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 2FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 1FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


Gotta be one of the top if not the top 65's out right now huh?


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

N.O.Bricks said:


> Gotta be one of the top if not the top 65's out right now huh?



thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> Gotta be one of the top if not the top 65's out right now huh?


I think it could be one of the baddest ever! In my opinion.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 571083


Very nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A 65 IMPALA I PICKED UP THE ONLY THING IVE CHANGED IS SET UP AND WHEELS AND CLEANED IT UP GETTING READY 2 GIVE HER A MAKE OVER


More pics please


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HERES A UPDATE ON THE 65 I BOUGHT TORE IT DOWN 4 A MAKE OVER


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

MODERNTIMES C.C


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

thats a nice 65 as it sits. cant wait to see it


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


DAMN :fool2:


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

:worship: best 65 i ever seen....CLEAN


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

my '65 vert from a not very sunny ol' england.


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A UPDATE ON THE 65 I BOUGHT TORE IT DOWN 4 A MAKE OVER


Hey homie that piece that is underneath the rear glass, is it metal?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

littlegray said:


> my '65 vert from a not very sunny ol' england.


Turning heads across the seas...:thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

littlegray said:


> my '65 vert from a not very sunny ol' england.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone selling a 65 in or close to SoCal hardtop or rag project


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Iv got a 65 fourdoor car very straight body bumpers trunk hood grill all there its in north texas for pics and info call or text 940 210 5047 $650 for the whole car no seats or engine or trans


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

one of the baddest 65s out there thanks for posting it


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Can 14x7 reverse rims fit the back of a stock 65?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

N.O.Bricks said:


> Can 14x7 reverse rims fit the back of a stock 65?


Yes


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Yes


thanks bruh


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


That is nice, is that your ride? You in AZ?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

na thats not mine dis is da one i got


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

65s one of my favorite years on impalas!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> na thats not mine dis is da one i got
> View attachment 577836


Very nice.

I'm looking for a set of stock rims out here. If you know anybody that has a spare set laying around PM me please.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 579791
> View attachment 579792
> View attachment 579793
> View attachment 579794
> ...


damn, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 thats the homies from san jo impalas cc


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Mark. said:


>


More pics please


----------



## Impala6five (Oct 20, 2010)

Here she is on 22's! Layed out


----------



## Impala6five (Oct 20, 2010)

Raised up and ready


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love six fives, just hate bags an big rims I guess I'm just old school


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

npazzin said:


> love six fives, just hate bags an big rims I guess I'm just old school


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

CORMA65 said:


> Agreed :thumbsup:


I agree aswell.


----------



## Impala6five (Oct 20, 2010)

Here it is on the 14's. these are on there now. I like it better than the 22s


----------



## Impala6five (Oct 20, 2010)

I added one with the color matched 14s


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Impala6five said:


> View attachment 584589
> 
> 
> Here it is on the 14's. these are on there now. I like it better than the 22s


Way better in my opinion


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

One of my favorite years!


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

not a pic but a little vid from mid summer

http://vimeo.com/46278056


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, now loose the bags! lol/jk


Impala6five said:


> View attachment 584589
> 
> 
> Here it is on the 14's. these are on there now. I like it better than the 22s


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> One of my favorite years!


X9999


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I love all old scholl impalas, but 65 takes it for me. So I had to get one when I was finally old enough and able to afford one.

Ttt for da 65's!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody have any interior shots?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a poster I put together..hit me up if interested...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Here's a poster I put together..hit me up if interested...



HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 76164?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 76164?


20x30..$30...shipped anywere in the us..I also plan on doing one for other years to...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> 20x30..$30...shipped anywere in the us..I also plan on doing one for other years to...


GOOD PRICE!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*My Fave '65'
*_


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

NOW WITH 13" GOLD CROWNS


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ESEDICE505 said:


> View attachment 586856
> NOW WITH 13" GOLD CROWNS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:run::thumbsup:nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: what size cylinders in back?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark. said:


>


My 65 impala project... just seen your topic and nice work


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks bro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 582583


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Infamous65 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 4 door windshield will fit in a 2 door ss ?????????


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

84regal said:


> Does anyone know if a 4 door windshield will fit in a 2 door ss ?????????


I'm pretty sure it don't bro. But I can be wrong it think 4 door has a different shape to it..


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

Four door and two door windshield same glass it will even fit da convertible


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Clean ass 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Infamous65 said:


> View attachment 590123


dammit man! what size wheels and backspacing are you runnin??? I like that


----------



## Infamous65 (Mar 14, 2012)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> dammit man! what size wheels and backspacing are you runnin??? I like that


Thanks bro! The fronts are 20x8.5 with 245/35/20 tires and the rears are 20x10 with 275/35/20. The offset is 0mm.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

NVMY6T5 said:


> Four door and two door windshield same glass it will even fit da convertible


Thanks bro. Just looking at getting a 4 door parts car and my ss Needs a Windshield and the 4 door I'm looking at has a clean og Windshield


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


That thing is BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> _*My Fave '65'
> *_


:wow:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Very nice 65


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollerz Only san antonio chapter


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

RO1965 said:


> View attachment 595840
> Rollerz Only san antonio chapter


:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone knows who owns the 65SS with the huge 100 dollar bill painted on trunk. Saw it @ lowrider show yrs ago. If any pics are out there PLS post.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Clean ass 65 :thumbsup:



That is nice. 


Ttt foe da 65's


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


CLEAN.....!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>



CLEAN!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


more pictures of this one please.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> TTT


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


Is your grill chromed? Looks like it is just making sure. I like that better than polishing :yes:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

65ss said:


> i usually run rockets but here it is on tru-spokes


NICE ! :nicoderm:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That MF is sitting!

That's how you park that phucker from now on!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

RollNMy64 said:


> That MF is sitting!
> 
> That's how you park that phucker from now on!


That's my homies 65


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> That's my homies 65


more pics of this car?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> more pics of this car?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My other homies 65


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Thanks homie,thats motivation right there.The same color scheme I'm going for.This bitch is off the chain


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Are 65 coupe or vert doors the same as 66 vert doors??? I heard the only difference is the trim holes. I'm worried about the little window in the front of the door.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> That's my homies 65




That's a nice clean 5!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Are 65 coupe or vert doors the same as 66 vert doors??? I heard the only difference is the trim holes. I'm worried about the little window in the front of the door.


ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> ttt


Same door, just weld up the trim holes and you'll be straight. Pics of ur 65?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone here wana sell a 65 maybe a project hardtop or rag hit me up in pm


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Same door, just weld up the trim holes and you'll be straight. Pics of ur 65?


I have a 66. Someone said something about the quarter window being different and said that I'll have to switch the window frames or something


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Northwest is full with 65 projects to SS hardtops to Bert's for cheap don't know were you located but maybe check it out Portland Oregon and Yakima Washington


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

48rag said:


> was this car featured in lowrider july 1998? absolutely perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

65ss said:


> 48rag said:
> 
> 
> > was this car featured in lowrider july 1998? absolutely perfect :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Easy79 (Dec 12, 2010)

What's the name of the paint color on this car


----------



## Easy79 (Dec 12, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

48rag said:


>


Best color on 65s IMO


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 606732


O my fukn gawd Please share the wheel/tire combo


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are these 65 impala bench seat trim? if so there 4 sale perfect chrome as you can see,pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

How much for the set


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

50 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Is $8000 a good price for this 65 thinkin about buying it


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NICE, better get it before someone else does.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Is $8000 a good price for this 65 thinkin about buying it


looks clean probably worth it,go check it out at least


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

48rag said:


>


DAMN!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Is $8000 a good price for this 65 thinkin about buying it


Would be a good buy at that price. Nice looking 5!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 607540
> 
> View attachment 607541
> 
> ...


Nice but the blue one is a 66 homie


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's what I was going to say.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

That is badass!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice but the blue one is a 66 homie


sure is tight ass fuck tho


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice but the blue one is a 66 homie



Was going to say same thing. But 6 is really clean though.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Ttt 65


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine its going to the paint shop next week :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh Yeah, My Fave right there Homie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That pic from above is clean as hell!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

TTT.....:nicoderm:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Kinda weird to see a 65 rag standing 3.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


badass


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


>



Like da rims


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Is anyone selling a frame for a 65 2 door impala or know where I can get one in the southern Cali area?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

What do u guys recommend on the vert tops plastic or glass rear windows?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> What do u guys recommend on the vert tops plastic or glass rear windows?


I have glass, no complaints


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I have glass, no complaints


thanks for your reply. That's what I want but heard horror stories about the glass breaking but plastic has its downfalls also


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good on tru spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

A peek of my 65 this past weekend at low low show in san antonio,tx RFFR


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


 nice pic


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

RO1965 said:


> View attachment 625713
> A peek of my 65 this past weekend at low low show in san antonio,tx RFFR


That 5 looks clean bro!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT for The Carnales Unidos...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

1SEXY80 said:


> TTT for The Carnales Unidos...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

IMAG1074.jpg (273.9 KB)


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 65 IMPALA RAG IS ON POINT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RO1965 said:


> View attachment 625713
> A peek of my 65 this past weekend at low low show in san antonio,tx RFFR










any more ?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Niiiice!!


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 65 :thumbsup:


Anymore pictures of this clean 65.


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Heres another peek of my 65 from this weekend at the low low show san antonio,tx:thumbsup:RFFR*


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

*another peek of my 65 motor shot :thumbsup:RFFR*


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

shes almost done


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Niiiice


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice...More pictures please


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

))))))) nice 5s


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Easy79 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^Where did you get the taillights from?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Bad ass! Anymore pics?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

65ss said:


>


Got Dam I'm lovin this......


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone have the lens that goes over the speedo in good condition I need one If you do pm a price shipped Cash ready


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BAD ASS RIDES

:wave:


----------



## bdazle (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 This is bad ass


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a bench seat track 6 way complete tested if anyones looking for one pm me direct.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody have pics of corona gold? That to me was the badest 65 hardtop of all time thats what made me get one as my first car.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 639005


Clean..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

65ss said:


>



those cragars are badass.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



mrsdirtyred said:


> View attachment 439727
> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439730
> ...


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Any pictures of lost angeles from lifestyle car club. And icebreaker?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> those cragars are badass.


These are rockets


----------



## VILLIAN805 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

VILLIAN805 said:


> View attachment 644125
> View attachment 644126
> View attachment 644127
> View attachment 644128
> View attachment 644129


*Nice!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I like that triple rear bumper guards*


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Anybody have the door lock rods I'm putting my interior in and can't put in door panels till I find those.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=646470&stc=1&d=1368590430


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN 7 (Aug 26, 2009)

View attachment 646706
I'm asking 150 plus shipping for this 65 grill all 3 pieces hit me up !!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bdazle said:


> View attachment 638305


IMO this one has all you'd ever need in a 65! simple color combo, subtle pin stripes(not all that crazy shit that looks like a meth head got ahold of some markers!), an the stance sets it all off


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*for sale here in los angeles*































300.00
obo. For eveything pm me direct cimplete:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



nice pic homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice..


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Some baddass 5s on dis page !!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>



BADDEST 5 I SEEN YET....... :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Lookin mean on supremes!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

This Is My 5


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Clean!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

x2!


coby333 said:


> Clean!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Still got the magazine


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



I really like this 5. Very clean.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


Looking nice!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


chingona la wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


firme


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


CLEAN WAGON ...:thumbsup:


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anymore pics of the black one? Nice ride


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for da 65's


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 659292


damn!!! that's what I want in mine,396 or 409 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 rollin hard on the blvd i still have low rider that featured it bad ass


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's mine all loaded up and ready to head to pismo for the Father's Day cruise and car show.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 STILL MY FAV....... :nicoderm:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

green65 said:


> View attachment 621030
> View attachment 621031


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My homie Reza from Groupe C.C
LIME WIRE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That's a bad bitch, nuff said!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA CLASSIC.......


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Barba said:


> CALIFORNIA CLASSIC.......


Nice....


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> Nice....


your old ride....Luis....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks clean


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Barba said:


> CALIFORNIA CLASSIC.......



Still 1 of my favorite 5's:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


.....Sick Ass Pic !!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Groupe C.C. Inland Empire had a mini show in San Bernardino lastnight at the Oriley auto parts on E st.


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


>


I love the gold 3 prongs


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling my ac unit. It's currently sittin in my 65 wagon. Pm me for details and offers.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

6t5DROP said:


> .....Sick Ass Pic !!!!!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm thinking about selling my ac unit. It's currently sittin in my 65 wagon. Pm me for details and offers.


Let me know how much $$


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice 5s keep um coming


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Groupe So Cal.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> [/QUO
> *BADASSSSSS*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got to love those 65's!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 BAD AZZ 5....


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the color! 

[QUOTE

=BIGBOO475365;16801375]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 673126
> View attachment 673128
> View attachment 673130



Where do I order the female accessorie for my 65. Lol


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollerz Only (San Anto,TX)


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


ohhhhhh snapp nice ass ride hommiee


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>




Pic of DIGGLER's 65 SS RollerZ Only....


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabe G's 65 SS RollerZ Only with a 16 year old paint job...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

My Car, till I took it to a piece of $hit body shop here in El Paso. Getting it rebuilt now!!!! Be out next year


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


MORE PICS OF THIS 65??


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm thinking about selling my ac unit. It's currently sittin in my 65 wagon. Pm me for details and offers.


 Let me know how much you asking


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:bad azz


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Pic of DIGGLER's 65 SS RollerZ Only....


BADASS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


LOOK AT THOSE TITS


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SMUSO65RAG (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ROLLIN 7 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

View attachment 680100
View attachment 680101
ID LIKE TO SEE IF MY FIRST CAR IS MAYBE OUT THERE STILL ID LIKE TO BUY IT BACK. I FIXED IT UP AS A KID AND SOLD IN 08 I BELEAVE.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


wow this look was 4-5 Heras ago, change the look And now is gonna be diferent soon, thanks for the pic bro:thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 god damn that one is clean...I was me another 65 man


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

My club brothers 65 rag....


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

coby333 said:


>


 I see my broth looking real good


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Big John 69 said:


> I see my broth looking real good


Anymore pics of this ride.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## PIMPALA*916 (Apr 12, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


>


BAD AZZ... Cant wait till i get mine done..


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow nice


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


This is a clean 65. Simple and clean.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's mine at the fresno LRM show yesterday.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 683443
> View attachment 683444
> View attachment 683445
> View attachment 683446


Cleanest 5 I have ever seen


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Big John 69 said:


> I see my broth looking real good


Thanks fam


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

The one I am building at the shop ... 65 409 4spd


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> The one I am building at the shop ... 65 409 4spd



That's clean bro


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



This 65, hands down one of the cleanest ever built.


----------



## green65 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Never knew this thread existed! '65 TTT!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

My project


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

A b4 and after its getting there still alot 2 go


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone help me with the measurements for the rear antennas


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for the 65's.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Any more pics of this car?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i love the color on this one


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My club brothers 65 rag....



wow I a 65 ss back in the day almost the same color! Beautiful car!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*my old 65 ss droptop*

Gotta love 65's!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone got the 4 wheel well trim 4sale in good shape


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 730554


BEAU-TI-FUL! 65 has always been my all time Fave. One of these days.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

84regal said:


> Anyone got the 4 wheel well trim 4sale in good shape


Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

old school


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 730562




Very nice pic. The 5 is clean too!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 730562


More on this 65. Bad ass !!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 736689


Nice ride!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice ride!



Thanks, bro


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Power windows for 65-68 ht and. Vert. With seat track 6 way for sale. Call complete.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## 65Imp_ss (Apr 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:


ez money 408 said:


> View attachment 755986
> View attachment 755994


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for these clean 65's!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT 65's !


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

repping texas RFFR:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice 65


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



Very clean.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:run:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



Before it was LIME WIRE


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Mr-Chev (Feb 23, 2013)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


More pics!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice skirts:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt for them 65s


----------



## impalaSSant (Sep 22, 2011)

Clean 65


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark. said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



I'm really liking this 5. Very nicely built.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

65chevyridah said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS BITCH IS CLEAN REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## sammmyll (Jan 2, 2014)

My new low rider http://www.imgspice.com/da4v3up1q3yl/2PSU.jpg.html


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

65 vacuum trunk release for sale!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...unk-release-325-shipped-obo.html#post18590161


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The OG SUMMER MADNESS 1983....


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TOPFAN said:


> The OG SUMMER MADNESS 1983....


never saw it in person but its probably my favorite 65 ever


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

65chevyridah said:


>



The homie Chris tearing it up at our toy drive 3 weeks ago. Drove it 3 hours to fresno from Vacaville, had some fun here in town and drove it back home. All that on bags.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks bro. I can take credit for the car but not the pic, lol.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol look good bro


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



This pic looks bad ass.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



This car is freakin Klean!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...eds/464193-1965-impala-front-rear-guards.html


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



I always like looking at this 5. Something about the colors, makes it really clean.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## lowlow65 (Mar 24, 2006)

:guns:
THE HOMEGIRLS TAKING GOOD CARE OF THE 65 SUPER SPORT!!!!! CHAOOOOW!!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1732775...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...eds/464193-1965-impala-front-rear-guards.html


For Sale


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got 2 stock air cleaners for sale! 1 chrome and 1 stock black. Willing to deal a little on the chrome one asking $60 shipped for the black one. Pm me if interested.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



That's a clean ride.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

1965 SS tilt $ 550 (951)823-3586


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Clean.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT
For The 65's*_


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, got to love these 65's.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 1128737


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Took mine for a Lil spin.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Wats up guys can some one halp me one of my homies got a 65 but we need fenders do u guys know were i could order some or were i could grt some thanks


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up guys can some one halp me one of my homies got a 65 but we need fenders do u guys know were i could order some or were i could grt some thanks


http://www.classicindustries.com/1965/impala/parts/body-panels/front-fenders/


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> http://www.classicindustries.com/1965/impala/parts/body-panels/front-fenders/


Thanks homie


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up guys can some one halp me one of my homies got a 65 but we need fenders do u guys know were i could order some or were i could grt some thanks


Shop around with those fenders bro. There's a few other companies sell repop Fenders. I like the orange car shop. Good prices and good product. But shipping going to cost u. Sometimes look around on Craigslist u can find people parting out 65's w/ good parts. There's a guy here in town that has some and a few hours north of me that has some. Og ones I mean. GL with build.


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

sneak peek


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thanks homie


johnnie65 said:


> Shop around with those fenders bro. There's a few other companies sell repop Fenders. I like the orange car shop. Good prices and good product. But shipping going to cost u. Sometimes look around on Craigslist u can find people parting out 65's w/ good parts. There's a guy here in town that has some and a few hours north of me that has some. Og ones I mean. GL with build.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mr.X said:


> sneak peek



Oh snaps, looking good bro. Like the colors and the marblization.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks homie



No problem, bro.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you sir. I'm trying to decide if I want to have pinstriping added.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe some fine lines to accent the patterns.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


WOW


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Clean


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

That's what I was thinking about having done. I guess we'll just have to wait and see 


johnnie65 said:


> Maybe some fine lines to accent the patterns.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cruel intentions is one badd mofo. Very clean.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Do any of you 65 owners need a console? Don't think theses are too common. It's got an ashtray instead of the shifter. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

VERY NICE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

​


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

​


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT*_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)

My 65 coming soon


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

wow -- who did your paint job?? 


BigMemoSD said:


> View attachment 1185698
> My 65 coming soon


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got to love these 65's


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)

*Address:* 10A E 1st St, National City, CA 91950
*Phone:*(619) 287-1401







front of my 65


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

BigMemoSD said:


> *Address:* 10A E 1st St, National City, CA 91950
> *Phone:*(619) 287-1401
> View attachment 1195898
> 
> ...


Really nice


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Post more conv't 65s


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

dang I might have to take my ride there one of these days. 


BigMemoSD said:


> *Address:* 10A E 1st St, National City, CA 91950
> *Phone:*(619) 287-1401
> View attachment 1195898
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



Perfect. Period.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up guys i have a ? my buddy have a 65 with a 327 but we want to to a 350 with turbo350 tranny will it fit right in or do we have to move the crosemeber back


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Should bolt right up.. 327 is a better engine than a 350 IMO. By the way my 65 has a 350 combo too n everything bolted up fine even the drive shaft.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up guys i have a ? my buddy have a 65 with a 327 but we want to to a 350 with turbo350 tranny will it fit right in or do we have to move the crosemeber back



It will bolt right up with no problems. But agreed with homie above, love 327 better than 350. IMO.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Should bolt right up.. *327 is a better engine than a 350 IMO*. By the way my 65 has a 350 combo too n everything bolted up fine even the drive shaft.


I've heard this a lot lately. .

Why?


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

That's one of if not the best engine chevy made. Its their work horse. They won't let u down. 350s are a dime a dozen and u never know what you'll get... like I said just my $0.02.


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Should bolt right up.. 327 is a better engine than a 350 IMO. By the way my 65 has a 350 combo too n everything bolted up fine even the drive shaft.


thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> It will bolt right up with no problems. But agreed with homie above, love 327 better than 350. IMO.


thanks


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Buzzkill65 said:


> That's one of if not the best engine chevy made. Its their work horse. They won't let u down. 350s are a dime a dozen and u never know what you'll get... like I said just my $0.02.


In your opinion what's the best 327 and tranny combination for a daily driver?

Highway miles. .


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

MinieMe209 said:


> In your opinion what's the best 327 and tranny combination for a daily driver?
> 
> Highway miles. .


327 with a 700r4 tranny. With that set up u will have to move the tranny crossmember back and get a shorter drive shaft. The 700r4 is longer but its worth the extra work. Im restoring my 65 and that's the tranny im going with. Check out the tranny info on here, good info.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Buzzkill65 said:


> 327 with a *700r4 tranny*. With that set up u will have to move the tranny crossmember back and get a shorter drive shaft. The 700r4 is longer but its worth the extra work. Im restoring my 65 and that's the tranny im going with. Check out the tranny info on here, good info.


That's EXACTLY what I had in mind :thumbsup:!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I had in mind :thumbsup:!


U wrap your frame yet?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> U wrap your frame yet?


On?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> U wrap your frame yet?


Lol

You mean this?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/519714-anybody-selling-frame-wrap-patterns.html


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


Clean


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


bad ass !


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



I'm really diggin this wagon


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



This mofo is niiiiiccceeee!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>




A vert putting in a Lil bit of work...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT
FOR THE 65'S


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Aaaa, the old school touch. Can't go wrong with that


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice rides fellas. Where the hell are you guys hiding your front speakers in your ride. I am redoing my system cause it sounds like crap but cant figure out the best place to put the front speakers without cutting. driving me crazy!!!


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Figured since i posted a question i might as well post the whip. Here she is. Still not sure where i want to go with it so im just rollin it as is for now. Also threw a pic in of the garbage system setup. The head unit is in the glove box and the only speakers are the garbage 4 subs in trunk and the two 6.5's in the rear!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gixxere said:


> Nice rides fellas. Where the hell are you guys hiding your front speakers in your ride. I am redoing my system cause it sounds like crap but cant figure out the best place to put the front speakers without cutting. driving me crazy!!!





gixxere said:


> Figured since i posted a question i might as well post the whip. Here she is. Still not sure where i want to go with it so im just rollin it as is for now. Also threw a pic in of the garbage system setup. The head unit is in the glove box and the only speakers are the garbage 4 subs in trunk and the two 6.5's in the rear!
> View attachment 1248146
> View attachment 1248154
> View attachment 1248162
> ...


She looks clean, I say refresh your interior, get rid of the speaker in the rear side panels and place some 4x6s in the kick panels.


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Raise Up...... Im not feeling the red interior either cause it limits my body color choices. Unfortunately teh bank account only lets me adress one thing at a time. Since the interior and motor and body are mint im gonna start with the system. Will i still be able to keep the vent in the lowers if i add the 4x6? and will i need to do any weatherproofing to the speaker since it is near the vent area?

Thanks for the nod!!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gixxere said:


> Nice rides fellas. Where the hell are you guys hiding your front speakers in your ride. I am redoing my system cause it sounds like crap but cant figure out the best place to put the front speakers without cutting. driving me crazy!!!





gixxere said:


> Thanks Raise Up...... Im not feeling the red interior either cause it limits my body color choices. Unfortunately teh bank account only lets me adress one thing at a time. Since the interior and motor and body are mint im gonna start with the system. Will i still be able to keep the vent in the lowers if i add the 4x6? and will i need to do any weatherproofing to the speaker since it is near the vent area?
> 
> Thanks for the nod!!


I like the color combo myself( could be because I have a Silver 64 Riviera w/ Red interior) check here for kick panel speakers http://www.classicindustries.com/1965/impala/parts/audio-security/. I could be wrong but you shouldn't have to do anything, I'm sure someone will tell you if I'm wrong.


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

HRTBT65 said:


> COUPLE OF PIX OF MY 65 AT THA TRACK, THESE R THA SAME CARS


Do you get any rub in the front with the black custom rims on there?


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Raise Up said:


> I like the color combo myself( could be because I have a Silver 64 Riviera w/ Red interior) check here for kick panel speakers http://www.classicindustries.com/1965/impala/parts/audio-security/. I could be wrong but you shouldn't have to do anything, I'm sure someone will tell you if I'm wrong.


Thanks for the info! I dont think i would mind it if it was silver but its more of a grey! Too dull for me!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

If yor paint is in good shape instead of a complete repaint put a red ice pearl or something over it to tie in with the interior.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

gixxere said:


> Thanks Raise Up...... Im not feeling the red interior either cause it limits my body color choices. Unfortunately teh bank account only lets me adress one thing at a time. Since the interior and motor and body are mint im gonna start with the system. Will i still be able to keep the vent in the lowers if i add the 4x6? and will i need to do any weatherproofing to the speaker since it is near the vent area?
> 
> Thanks for the nod!!


Agreed with homie. It's koo to have them in rear panels, but be better w/o. Put some mids in the kick panels and 6x9 in package tray.


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Agreed with homie. It's koo to have them in rear panels, but be better w/o. Put some mids in the kick panels and 6x9 in package tray.


Thats what i planon doing. I heard the biggest size i cn get in the kicks is 4x6 cause i still want to keep the vents. As far as the package tray i would need to cut the metal underneath. Is there a easy way to do that without having airtools. I have sawzall, hole saws but my compressor took a dumb last year and i never got a new one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

You MIGHT be able to cut use an electric or battery operated saw.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdabra72 (May 28, 2014)

my 65 ss hard top restored a few years ago .my family ride.GOD's toys we're just temporary living borrowing them.lone wolf no cc just an og lowrider from the past.GOD BLESS!!
View attachment 1254162
:rimshot:baggggggged 6 switches loaded...silver blue interior with white pearl exterior paint job.tons of chrome undies and engine.riverside,califas big ie.:nicoderm:
View attachment 1254106
View attachment 1254114
View attachment 1254122
View attachment 1254130
View attachment 1254138
View attachment 1254146
View attachment 1254154
View attachment 1254170


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

gixxere said:


> Thanks Raise Up...... Im not feeling the red interior either cause it limits my body color choices. Unfortunately teh bank account only lets me adress one thing at a time. Since the interior and motor and body are mint im gonna start with the system. Will i still be able to keep the vent in the lowers if i add the 4x6? and will i need to do any weatherproofing to the speaker since it is near the vent area?
> 
> Thanks for the nod!!


i went ahead and cut my kick panels because theyre cheap and easy to find,hell i cut my back deck for 4 6x9s.If you building your car for resale value and originality dont cut shit.But 65s were the best selling year car of all time so there not real scarce.I think i put my kick panels on my build thread.also the guy with the black primer 65 sent me the wheel dimensions on his car.I'll see if i can find them


----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks N.O.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Digglers SS from El Paso, TX Chapter....


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


real nice looking pic .....


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

killa shot man


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's nice vert.


----------



## Lil firme (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice ass patterns man good looking 65


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


what sizes wheels are those? 13's or 14's


----------



## rhlozano (Jun 11, 2014)

Any1 ouit there got a clean 65 Impala 4 sale hit me up. 714-206-0334. Serious!!!! I got cahs in hand. NO JOKE!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> what sizes wheels are those? 13's or 14's


Look like 14"


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> what sizes wheels are those? 13's or 14's


14's


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I used to not like them on 65's, but now to me they look good with 14's


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just beautiful


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Ttt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT
*_


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Any more pics of this car?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


 1965:facepalm:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


sick 65!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



This 65 is Klean!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta love these 5s ttt!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

keola808 said:


>



This color is nice.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That summer madness 65 from Torres show is badd ass


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>



Just beautiful!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Wooop!..this car is on point boy....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


 wow im speechless :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

48bomb said:


> Do any of you 65 owners need a console? Don't think theses are too common. It's got an ashtray instead of the shifter. Any info would be appreciated!
> View attachment 1150434
> View attachment 1150442
> View attachment 1150450


How much


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



Love this vert!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Beautiful pic


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN :wow:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SELLING THIS 1965 IMPALA DOOR VENT WINDOW $125.00 SHIPPED


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Beutiful :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

has anyone ever taken the dash off a 65 impala? Im redoing my interior and want to pleat the dash but I heard it is welded to the firewall


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 are these custom fitted for the 65? or is this a made item?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

micheladas4me said:


> are these custom fitted for the 65? or is this a made item?


threy are made for 65/66


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


This one needs the Nordstroms clothes rack out of the bottom...just sayin...I know im not the only one who thinks this...in my opinion...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


DRIVING THE DAMN THING...HELL YEAH..


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wtf^^^^!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Pretty soon theyll make it big enough to jump in and drive it! Ha ha!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im waiting to see a video posted on the car, has hydraulics with actual battery racks, pumps and dumps and actual suspension is radio contolled and gas powered it popped up on facebook today in the impala groups page

http://www.ebay.com/sch/rc.riderz/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

I just got no idea what they cost, but are called quarter scale cars


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Wtf^^^^!


Y not? I can see people with a Jr rc next to their lowrider in the future especially @ the shows! Watch


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That's crazy, just buy a real car 40 dollars for battery


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> Im waiting to see a video posted on the car, has hydraulics with actual battery racks, pumps and dumps and actual suspension is radio contolled and gas powered it popped up on facebook today in the impala groups page
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/rc.riderz/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> 
> I just got no idea what they cost, but are called quarter scale cars


I saw it on FB too, kits star @ $499 for one I believe.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW I WASN'T TRIPPING!!!!!:http://rcrcarstarz.com/wp/order-online/
 :nosad: :machinegun:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh shit! you can get a real car for that much I didn't know that's what they were asking, guess im not getting one. seriously $4800 you can get a real one running project for less than that

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/4620658432.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/4621427180.html

shit for my own real 65 I paid 3800 when I got it


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Dammm that's too much unless you're balling out of control!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>



Can't go wrong w/ having a complete back up


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW I WASN'T TRIPPING!!!!!:http://rcrcarstarz.com/wp/order-online/
> :nosad: :machinegun:












Rc car? :dunno:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


SHE CLEAN JUS RIGHT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT
:werd:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1437945&stc=1&d=1413137998


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn sad, right there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


rip


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> rip


someone needs to rescue that 65!!


----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

What up Memo! Is the 65 still at the shop or did you pick it up already? Can't wait to see it :nicoderm:


BigMemoSD said:


> View attachment 1458210


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ONESICKSS (Oct 26, 2014)

Bump for the 65s


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

What year Impala do you guys recommend to use for the rear antennas on a 65?

59/60vs61?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Latinworld


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Church


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I have two steering wheels for sale 120 for brown 200 for black rechromed triple chrome 175 7609276118 txt or pm


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Rodster21 (Aug 17, 2013)

*My 1965 Impala SS project car*

This is my project car, it was my uncle's and I use to ride in it as a young child. He parked it in my grandmothers garage in 1970 and it sat there until I recently got it out. It's runs too. Needs a lot of love, but i'm going to bring it back to full life.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Rodster21 said:


> This is my project car, it was my uncle's and I use to ride in it as a young child. He parked it in my grandmothers garage in 1970 and it sat there until I recently got it out. It's runs too. Needs a lot of love, but i'm going to bring it back to full life.
> 
> View attachment 1517762
> View attachment 1517770
> ...


nice


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Rodster21 said:


> This is my project car, it was my uncle's and I use to ride in it as a young child. He parked it in my grandmothers garage in 1970 and it sat there until I recently got it out. It's runs too. Needs a lot of love, but i'm going to bring it back to full life.
> 
> View attachment 1517762
> View attachment 1517770
> ...


Its in great shape!


----------



## Rodster21 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, man I love looking at all the killer rides on this site.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rodster21 said:


> This is my project car, it was my uncle's and I use to ride in it as a young child. He parked it in my grandmothers garage in 1970 and it sat there until I recently got it out. It's runs too. Needs a lot of love, but i'm going to bring it back to full life.
> 
> View attachment 1517762
> View attachment 1517770
> ...



Beautiful bro. Got a great car to rebuild. Just need the hardwork to make her a new car again.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Brought out the 65 yesterday for her first cruise of 2015


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Santa brought her zenith super swepts..


----------



## Rodster21 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you Johnnie65, that's my goal to bring it back to all it's glory. You have a very nice 65 and those zeniths are sweet. enjoy the ride.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1525498
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE IT.....:nicoderm:


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

rolled out in Melbourne for the first time in 2015 also


----------



## Rodster21 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice ride benson, love the drop top down for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


My color and I have the same year impala, niceee...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

have a 65 tilt column if anyone is interested 6512073033 for pics thanks non ss


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

noe_from_texas said:


>


Nice...yellow is my color thinking about painting mine, but with different patterns.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

this looks sweet bro. 

What did you do to the inside of the trunk lid? is it fiber glassed? looks so good.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

benson said:


> this looks sweet bro.
> 
> What did you do to the inside of the trunk lid? is it fiber glassed? looks so good.


Most likely sheet metal


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Coast_One


----------



## cricka (Mar 16, 2010)

65 Rag living in Sweden, 396", Airride, Boss338 18"


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

cricka said:


> 65 Rag living in Sweden, 396", Airride, Boss338 18"



Man can you please share your wheel/tire specs with backspacing?!?! That looks awesome


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone share pictures of their rear bumper guards?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

ttt


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks bro I just bought a 1965, took me 15 years from when I first build my first model car!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Just bought a 65 and like to see some accessorys


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Curtis Fisher said:


> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1752569&d=1442710320"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To installed the rear bumper guards does it require for you to drill a hole in the bumper?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Damn thats nice


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lowlow65 (Mar 24, 2006)

NEW CLASS SANTA ANA ROLLING IN TUCSON AZ


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm running 14x7 on my Chevy, back passenger tire rubs on wheel any recommendations?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Im looking for front fenders for a 65 impala plz let me know where can i find fenders


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

You can find fenders at classic industries, Hubbard impalas, impala bobs.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Not for 65


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> To installed the rear bumper guards does it require for you to drill a hole in the bumper?


Yes it do


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

48bomb said:


> Do any of you 65 owners need a console? Don't think theses are too common. It's got an ashtray instead of the shifter. Any info would be appreciated!
> View attachment 1150434
> View attachment 1150442
> View attachment 1150450


Did you sell this? I see its from a couple years ago.


----------



## lowlow65 (Mar 24, 2006)

WHERE ARE ALL 65'S AT????


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

x2 


lowlow65 said:


> WHERE ARE ALL 65'S AT????


----------



## lowlow65 (Mar 24, 2006)

LET'S GET THE 65s ON TOP!!!!!


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

TTT


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is my 1965 Impala, iPhone did not want to re-seize the picture that's why it does not show the full car.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

jcmascorro said:


> Here is my 1965 Impala, iPhone did not want to re-seize the picture that's why it does not show the full car.


NICE!!!


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Bad azz right there ?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a 65 only Facebook page for anyone who wants to join. Parts for sale and people sharing pictures of their 65's!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/65impala/


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Niceeee!!!


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

TTT................It's only right for the Top Selling Impala of All-Time!


----------

